# Spring/Summer IUI support thread



## beemeck

Hi ladies! 

I just found out yesterday that I will be having my first IUI the second week of April. I'm very nervous and excited. Hoping some other ladies want to join me for the journey! 

A little background on my story - I got pregnant a year ago on our first try, then found out it was a cervical ectopic pregnancy. Lots of drama and trauma later, I was able to start trying again in July. Since then - not a thing. The RE believes that something changed with my cervix from that pregnancy, even though the HSG went through just fine. So she wants to just give IUI a go. I'm going to start on the lowest dose of femara (I don't want to cancel due to 4 or more follies) and go in for my first US on day 14. 

Femara starts on Tuesday of next week - eek! 

Please join me and tell me about your journey too! :hugs:

Ladies with BFPS!:
danser55 :bfp:
kate26 :bfp:
realfemme30 :bfp:
mina06 :bfp:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello! 
As promised I'll join! 
Of course I won't know what treatment our RE will suggest until this afternoon but having someone else going through new fertility treatments will be nice. :)


----------



## danser55

I will be doing an IUI in April as well. I've had 2 failed IVF's my RE think the stims are affecting egg quality and since I've gotten pregnant twice my body handles everything better internally. 

My RE prefers to do injectibles so I will be doing menopur with an ovidrel trigger. I'm waiting for my period though since my ER was just Tuesday it may be up to two weeks of waiting. I hate waiting.


----------



## bteague0421

BEE: I just finished my first IUI last Friday 3/18/16.
I went in for my blood work this morning, and I actually just heard back from the dr. my progesterone (7.1 and they want 10 or greater)is a little lower that what they like. 
However I did ovulate. So I am now going to start taking a suppository. They told me to test next Thursday, to see if I am pregnant. I am praying and hoping this WILL work for my husband and I as we have been TTC for 3+ years now. I have PCOS and do not ovulate on my own. So they put me on 100mg of clomid and I did the ovidriel trigger shot once I had a follicle. Best wishes to you and myself.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies!
I hope iui works amazing for you all. I won't be doing one, I didn't think I would. I am starting clomid, 100mg for cd3-7. I'm very excited and my doctor is very determined to get my pregnant in 3 months. So although I'm not doing iui I would love to stick around if you don't mind.


----------



## sprite30

Good day ladies. I wanted to pop in an introduce myself. We did an iui in march and I just got my negative bloods today. We may or may not jump right into another cycle. The nurse is supposed to call me on Monday to discuss. I had fluid in my uterus on cd 10 when I triggered. So I'm worried I have an infection or maybe something wrong with my right and only tube. I'd like to get that addressed first I think. We're also going on vacation in april so if af doesn't show soon we might have to skip for that reason too. I stopped taking the progesterone last night so I'm just anxiously awaiting af to see what's next.


----------



## kate26

Hi ladies, I will be doing my first IUI most likely the end of next week!
A little background on me: I'm 26, no fertility issues that I know of. In a same sex relationship so doing a donor iui. I completed bloodwork and HSG last month, all came back clear. Doctor put me on Letrozole cd5-9, today is currently CD10, will be starting OPK's Sunday and as soon as I get my positive will be doing back to back IUI's. Nervous and excited to finally be getting started. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## beemeck

kate26 said:


> Hi ladies, I will be doing my first IUI most likely the end of next week!
> A little background on me: I'm 26, no fertility issues that I know of. In a same sex relationship so doing a donor iui. I completed bloodwork and HSG last month, all came back clear. Doctor put me on Letrozole cd5-9, today is currently CD10, will be starting OPK's Sunday and as soon as I get my positive will be doing back to back IUI's. Nervous and excited to finally be getting started. Good luck to everyone!

hi kate - welcome! Looks like you might be the guinea pig to go first this month :haha: lol. is this your first month TTC or did you try some at home inseminations first? so exciting!



sprite30 said:


> Good day ladies. I wanted to pop in an introduce myself. We did an iui in march and I just got my negative bloods today. We may or may not jump right into another cycle. The nurse is supposed to call me on Monday to discuss. I had fluid in my uterus on cd 10 when I triggered. So I'm worried I have an infection or maybe something wrong with my right and only tube. I'd like to get that addressed first I think. We're also going on vacation in april so if af doesn't show soon we might have to skip for that reason too. I stopped taking the progesterone last night so I'm just anxiously awaiting af to see what's next.

hi sprite - thanks for joining :) I'm sorry your last IUI didn't work out. I have never heard of fluid in the uterus before so I hope everything is okay :hugs: Keep us posted on what the doc says on Monday! we were thinking about doing a vacation for our anniversary which is April 11 but something told me hold off. Sure enough, the IUI might very well land on that exact day! I'm sick of planning my life around TTC, but what can you do. :shrug:



mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I hope iui works amazing for you all. I won't be doing one, I didn't think I would. I am starting clomid, 100mg for cd3-7. I'm very excited and my doctor is very determined to get my pregnant in 3 months. So although I'm not doing iui I would love to stick around if you don't mind.

hi mrs green :hugs: glad the RE appt went well - I'm hoping clomid alone can do the trick for you. stay on with us here and we will go through this cycle together! last I heard from you, you weren't ovulating - is that still the status? I'm thinking that this clomid is going to do the trick for you :) 




bteague0421 said:


> BEE: I just finished my first IUI last Friday 3/18/16.
> I went in for my blood work this morning, and I actually just heard back from the dr. my progesterone (7.1 and they want 10 or greater)is a little lower that what they like.
> However I did ovulate. So I am now going to start taking a suppository. They told me to test next Thursday, to see if I am pregnant. I am praying and hoping this WILL work for my husband and I as we have been TTC for 3+ years now. I have PCOS and do not ovulate on my own. So they put me on 100mg of clomid and I did the ovidriel trigger shot once I had a follicle. Best wishes to you and myself.

I really hope you get your BFP bteague! Had your doc discussed femara with you? I know that they usually prescribe that for PCOS over clomid. if this cycle doesn't work, maybe that can help out? But looks like the progesterone being ordered should cover all of your bases and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!



danser55 said:


> I will be doing an IUI in April as well. I've had 2 failed IVF's my RE think the stims are affecting egg quality and since I've gotten pregnant twice my body handles everything better internally.
> 
> My RE prefers to do injectibles so I will be doing menopur with an ovidrel trigger. I'm waiting for my period though since my ER was just Tuesday it may be up to two weeks of waiting. I hate waiting.

hi danser. I haven't seen you in awhile since that last TTC after a loss thread we were on together. I'm sorry to see you are also still TTC. had you never had an iui before? just skipped to IVF? hoping this is just what you need then. I've heard great things about the injectibles. the waiting game sucks - it's neverending. one wait ends and another begins. ugh. wishing you tons of luck too!



AFM starting spotting today so expecting AF tomorrow. Hate that this is all starting on the holiday weekend. that means that I'll have to get my meds Monday so I can start taking them right away and schedule my baseline ultrasound all Monday morning when they return my call. things feel like they are moving fast now and April 8 doesn't seem far away at all - eek!


----------



## mrs.green2015

So excited for all you ladies! I can't wait for some bfps even though it looks like Kate will be the first with starting next week!

Bee- sorry AF is starting on a holiday but I'm excited it's also starting your first iui cycle! 
And yes still no ovulation. Occasionally I'll get fitted cross hairs but it's not very convincing and the RE said everything I described especially no positive opk means no Ov. But I am so positive I will get my beautiful rainbow bfp soon. 

danser- it sounds like iui could really be the key for you!

Btea- hope it comes back next week as positive and you get your bfp!

Sprite- what would you have to do for fluid? It sounds painful.


----------



## Realfemme30

So glad this group was made.....I'll also be having my IUI done in April. Just waiting on AF to show her face. I'll be doing Clomid 50mg I believe on days 3-7 along with a trigger shot. 

Little background: Same sex as well as Kate26, will be using donor sperm. I'm 29 and I have a 10 yr old son. 

These support groups are amazing and helps keep a little peace of mind knowing that you're not alone. Baby Dust to all &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## kate26

Hi Beemeck - this is our first month ttc, was referred to the doctor here almost a year ago, finally got in in January and since then completed testing and started on the meds. Everything has come back good so far, I know realistically things can take a while but with the $1800/month cost just for sperm we are really hoping for some good luck! 

Realfemme - is this your first attempt at iui? nice to have someone else in the same situation as me!


----------



## Realfemme30

kate26 said:


> Hi Beemeck - this is our first month ttc, was referred to the doctor here almost a year ago, finally got in in January and since then completed testing and started on the meds. Everything has come back good so far, I know realistically things can take a while but with the $1800/month cost just for sperm we are really hoping for some good luck!
> 
> Realfemme - is this your first attempt at iui? nice to have someone else in the same situation as me!

I'm know right and yes this will be our first attempt. Which sperm bank are you using? And where do you live?


----------



## kate26

I live in Ontario, Canada. We are going through Xytex, our doctor does back to back iui's so with importing the 2 vials each cycle it is $1800. What about you?


----------



## Realfemme30

I live in Washington, DC and we're using Seattle Sperm Bank. And what do you mean you're having back to back IUI's? Do you plan on using two vials at a time?


----------



## kate26

Two days in a row. Because of my age and all tests coming back good, my doctor said that he thinks we will be successful within first 3 months and won't need to switch to monitored cycles. We will just do at home OPK's, as soon as I get the positive we will go in at 10am each of the following two days and do an iui. I have read different things about whether or not more than one iui/cycle increases chance of success. Since timing is so important, and OPK's don't give an exact time you will actually ovulate, I figure it can't hurt and following the doctors advice.


----------



## Realfemme30

Oh ok......we're doing things a little different. I'm going to be monitored because of my progesterone level so I'll be doing Clomid 50mg with prometrium and a trigger shot then the iui two days later. (Hopefully lol)


----------



## kate26

I think with trigger they can better predict the timing of ovulation so makes sense to just have the one insemination. Last month when I was starting meds and checking bloodwork to confirm ovulation I got a positive OPK on cd16, which will be this coming Thursday. Just want to get through this week. Can't even imagine how long the two weeks of waiting to test for pregnancy will feel!


----------



## Realfemme30

Right lol.....My period isn't due til April 8th so this wait is just annoying. But I'm gone pray that it works for us on the first try. Fingers crossed and praying you get the BIG O &#128522;&#9786;&#128521;&#128526;


----------



## kate26

Thanks! I'll keep you posted! :)


----------



## Realfemme30

Thanks......Have a good day


----------



## bteague0421

Im a nervous wreck. Because we both want this so bad. 

beemeck: No DR. did not mentioned femara to me. I will defiantly ask if this round does not work for us. 

mrs.green2015: sounds like you and I are kind of in the same boat. I do not ovulate. so I am thinking thats why it too different doses of Clomid to kick start things. Going thru all this my husband and I have learned a lot thats for sure. 

Realfemme30: good luck! hope you get your BFP!

kate26: I understand the nervous feeling! Good luck to you!


----------



## Realfemme30

bteague0421- thanks I'll keep everyone posted once AF comes


----------



## mrs.green2015

Btea- hope this works for you! We're you still getting your period and just not ovulating? I was. But it varies as to when it would come. I'm on cd 6! Tomorrow is my last day of clomid. I'm so excited!


----------



## LuLu15

Hi ladies...I'd like to join you all. I'm not sure when I will be doing my IUI...here's a bit of a back story....
I have 2 kiddos a ds and dd, both conceived naturally...ttc #3 and well we ran into some issues; we are now on to cycle #15, last cycle was our first cycle of 50mg Clomid cd 7-9 (only because we started late in the cycle) and a trigger shot followed by IUI the next evening. I ended up getting a bfp on 12dpiui and called my docs office. They sent me for blood work and my HCG was 10 with my progesterone at 4. They redrew the bloods 2 days later and HCG did double to 29, but since that blood draw my tests got lighter and lighter. I was on progesterone suppositories which I stopped yesterday. I'm waiting for a call from my doc for my bloods from Saturday but I just know it's a chemical pregnancy which they warned me of when they got my first set of blood work. Any way...here I am waiting for af to start my next cycle of Clomid and IUI! &#128522; Sorry about my loooong intro lol.


----------



## Realfemme30

Awe welcome LuLu15!!!! So sorry for your loss hun. That's the same way I'm about to go but I'll be taking Clomid on cd 3-7. But I too am also waiting on AF.


----------



## danser55

danser55 said:


> I will be doing an IUI in April as well. I've had 2 failed IVF's my RE think the stims are affecting egg quality and since I've gotten pregnant twice my body handles everything better internally.
> 
> My RE prefers to do injectibles so I will be doing menopur with an ovidrel trigger. I'm waiting for my period though since my ER was just Tuesday it may be up to two weeks of waiting. I hate waiting.

hi danser. I haven't seen you in awhile since that last TTC after a loss thread we were on together. I'm sorry to see you are also still TTC. had you never had an iui before? just skipped to IVF? hoping this is just what you need then. I've heard great things about the injectibles. the waiting game sucks - it's neverending. one wait ends and another begins. ugh. wishing you tons of luck too!



No IUI before, we were doing IVF for PGS to test for healthy embryos. I have consults with 2 other RE groups in 2 weeks so if the IUI fails I may go to another clinic for IVF again. 
Wishing you luck too, sorry you are still at TTC. I really hope this iui works though.


----------



## danser55

Welcome Lulu!


----------



## star_e

hello everyone,

i would like to join! 
 
im 34 and ttc #1. i have pcos. i do not ovd on my own. before ttc, i would ovd 1-4 times a year, but it was usually 2 times. in march i did my first cycle of clomid (prior to this AF had not come for 6 months). i had to take provera to induce AF and was on 50mg of clomid, cd 5-9 and i still did not ovd. i switched from my obgyn to an RE. the RE put me on 150mg for this cycle and the plan was to do trigger with Ovidrel and do an IUI. i thought b/c my dose was increased from 50 to 150 that i would O. well, i went in last week for an us and the follies have not grown enough to trigger/do the iui; i was deemed to be clomid resistant. rather than cancel the cycle, my RE gave me four follistem injections to take home with me. tonight will be injection 4 (i was doing 75ui each night). tomorrow i will go in for a us to see if the injections worked. if they did not, RE says we will start the injections at the beginning of the cycle next cycle and that will help so we can adjust along the way and add more injections as need be. hopefully the follies will have grown and i get my chance at IUI this cycle. 

for those of you with pcos, have you had these problems with figuring out what works to get you O'ing? if you have taken injections, how many days have you had to take them and at what dose? do you experience any symptoms as the follies grow?


----------



## Aayla

Hi all. I would love to join. My IUI won't be happening until late May but it would be nice to follow those doing it. A little backstory (some of you probably know as we are on other threads together)

I am 37 (38 in May) and have PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own. I have a condition called uterine hyperplasia with atypia. This is a thickening of the uterine lining and the atypia causes cell clusters to grow and gives me a 30% chance of getting uterine cancer. I spent from 2010 to 2014 on high dose progesterone to get rid of it. It worked and then I was able to go on clomid. That didn't work to get me to ovulate and in 2 cycles I gained 30 lbs. So I spent a year losing that weight and in May of 2015 I was put on Letrozole. On my 3rd cycle I got my bfp but it ended in mc. We did 3 cycles after the mc and nothing. 

Now I am on a 60 day break to be put on progesterone and I will have to have another biopsy to make sure the hyperplasia is still gone. 

I thought my doc's assistant mentioned the trigger and that got us looking into it. Turns out I misheard her but we decided that this was the right next step. With the hyperplasia and my age we are running out of time and this will double our chances. We won't be doing the trigger shot right away. Just the insemination.

So for the next 52 days I have to be very strict with my diet in order to lose enough weight. My BMI has to be under 45 to do the IUI and it's at 51.6. So I have 50 lbs to lose. If I don't lose it all by then we will be doing a round of letrozole with timed intercourse until I do but I am going to work my butt off to do this.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hello Everyone 
I would also like to tentatively join.

I'm 4 days away from stopping a 21 day course of BC as I had an ovarian cyst. Once AF shows, I have to have a day 2 scan & if the cyst has gone. I should be able to have my very first IUI - nothing has been confirmed but the plan is Tamoxifen & Trigger shot.

As for my background.. I'm a month away from turning 35. With no known fertility issues although I've had two losses in my early 20's 

I'm also part of a same sex couple, my fiancée is 32 and for our IUIs we will be using a known donor. 

Fingers crossed for everyone, looking forward to seeing some bfps in here


----------



## Realfemme30

Welcome Ayala and best of luck to you.

Welcome NovemberRayne I too am in a same sex relationship. I'm also waiting on AF and will be doing an IUI buthe with clomid and prometrium along with blood work and ultrasounds on cd 3 and cd 12. If all looks well then I'll do a trigger shot on cd 12 and have my iui two days later. Best of luck and praying for you as well


----------



## beemeck

bteague0421 said:


> Im a nervous wreck. Because we both want this so bad.
> 
> beemeck: No DR. did not mentioned femara to me. I will defiantly ask if this round does not work for us.
> 
> yes it would def be worth asking about if this cycle doesn't work. how are you feeling?? keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuLu15 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...I'd like to join you all. I'm not sure when I will be doing my IUI...here's a bit of a back story....
> I have 2 kiddos a ds and dd, both conceived naturally...ttc #3 and well we ran into some issues; we are now on to cycle #15, last cycle was our first cycle of 50mg Clomid cd 7-9 (only because we started late in the cycle) and a trigger shot followed by IUI the next evening. I ended up getting a bfp on 12dpiui and called my docs office. They sent me for blood work and my HCG was 10 with my progesterone at 4. They redrew the bloods 2 days later and HCG did double to 29, but since that blood draw my tests got lighter and lighter. I was on progesterone suppositories which I stopped yesterday. I'm waiting for a call from my doc for my bloods from Saturday but I just know it's a chemical pregnancy which they warned me of when they got my first set of blood work. Any way...here I am waiting for af to start my next cycle of Clomid and IUI! &#128522; Sorry about my loooong intro lol.
> 
> welcome lulu! I'm sorry that you are going through this right now. :cry: I hope it means that the next IUI (especially being able to do the full dose of clomid) will ensure a super sticky bfp! sending you tons of hugs during the tough time and lots of luck for next cycle! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danser55 said:
> 
> 
> I will be doing an IUI in April as well. I've had 2 failed IVF's my RE think the stims are affecting egg quality and since I've gotten pregnant twice my body handles everything better internally.
> 
> My RE prefers to do injectibles so I will be doing menopur with an ovidrel trigger. I'm waiting for my period though since my ER was just Tuesday it may be up to two weeks of waiting. I hate waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No IUI before, we were doing IVF for PGS to test for healthy embryos. I have consults with 2 other RE groups in 2 weeks so if the IUI fails I may go to another clinic for IVF again.
> Wishing you luck too, sorry you are still at TTC. I really hope this iui works though.Click to expand...
> 
> good on you for researching other clinics. I think I will check out another one if I get to the point of IVF. my friend is doing IVF at my clinic and said they get all the IVF girls on the same schedule so she's currently on birth control. seems so odd and I'm not sure it's normal but if it's not then I would like to go somewhere else. but I won't count my chicks before they hatch :blush: really hope IUI is just what you need! FX!
> 
> 
> 
> star_e said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> i would like to join!
> 
> im 34 and ttc #1. i have pcos. i do not ovd on my own. before ttc, i would ovd 1-4 times a year, but it was usually 2 times. in march i did my first cycle of clomid (prior to this AF had not come for 6 months). i had to take provera to induce AF and was on 50mg of clomid, cd 5-9 and i still did not ovd. i switched from my obgyn to an RE. the RE put me on 150mg for this cycle and the plan was to do trigger with Ovidrel and do an IUI. i thought b/c my dose was increased from 50 to 150 that i would O. well, i went in last week for an us and the follies have not grown enough to trigger/do the iui; i was deemed to be clomid resistant. rather than cancel the cycle, my RE gave me four follistem injections to take home with me. tonight will be injection 4 (i was doing 75ui each night). tomorrow i will go in for a us to see if the injections worked. if they did not, RE says we will start the injections at the beginning of the cycle next cycle and that will help so we can adjust along the way and add more injections as need be. hopefully the follies will have grown and i get my chance at IUI this cycle.
> 
> for those of you with pcos, have you had these problems with figuring out what works to get you O'ing? if you have taken injections, how many days have you had to take them and at what dose? do you experience any symptoms as the follies grow?Click to expand...
> 
> welcome star! have you discussed femara with your doc? I had previously read that femara should be prescribed with PCOS because clomid just doesn't work that well. I don't have PCOS but get some symptoms of it (huge cystic acne around ovulation) and that was enough for my doc to put me on femara instead of clomid. :shrug: good luck to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I would love to join. My IUI won't be happening until late May but it would be nice to follow those doing it. A little backstory (some of you probably know as we are on other threads together)
> 
> I am 37 (38 in May) and have PCOS. I don't ovulate on my own. I have a condition called uterine hyperplasia with atypia. This is a thickening of the uterine lining and the atypia causes cell clusters to grow and gives me a 30% chance of getting uterine cancer. I spent from 2010 to 2014 on high dose progesterone to get rid of it. It worked and then I was able to go on clomid. That didn't work to get me to ovulate and in 2 cycles I gained 30 lbs. So I spent a year losing that weight and in May of 2015 I was put on Letrozole. On my 3rd cycle I got my bfp but it ended in mc. We did 3 cycles after the mc and nothing.
> 
> Now I am on a 60 day break to be put on progesterone and I will have to have another biopsy to make sure the hyperplasia is still gone.
> 
> I thought my doc's assistant mentioned the trigger and that got us looking into it. Turns out I misheard her but we decided that this was the right next step. With the hyperplasia and my age we are running out of time and this will double our chances. We won't be doing the trigger shot right away. Just the insemination.
> 
> So for the next 52 days I have to be very strict with my diet in order to lose enough weight. My BMI has to be under 45 to do the IUI and it's at 51.6. So I have 50 lbs to lose. If I don't lose it all by then we will be doing a round of letrozole with timed intercourse until I do but I am going to work my butt off to do this.Click to expand...
> 
> wow what a journey aayla, welcome! I hope that this break is going to do the trick for you and that you'll be joining us very shortly for an iui! :hugs: and what dedication with the weight loss journey. I am wishing you tons of luck and we will be here to support you through it! keep us posted on your progress :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> NovemberRayne said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> I would also like to tentatively join.
> 
> I'm 4 days away from stopping a 21 day course of BC as I had an ovarian cyst. Once AF shows, I have to have a day 2 scan & if the cyst has gone. I should be able to have my very first IUI - nothing has been confirmed but the plan is Tamoxifen & Trigger shot.
> 
> As for my background.. I'm a month away from turning 35. With no known fertility issues although I've had two losses in my early 20's
> 
> I'm also part of a same sex couple, my fiancée is 32 and for our IUIs we will be using a known donor.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone, looking forward to seeing some bfps in hereClick to expand...
> 
> welcome november! keeping my FX that your cyst is totally gone! I've never heard of tamoxifen before! I'm hoping that no known issues means an instant BFP for you. and the fact that your donor sperm isn't' frozen (I guess I'm assuming) is helpful too! best of luck to you and thanks for joining!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I've updated the first page just to add everyone's names so I don't lose track of anyone! I'm so excited to get to know everyone more as we go on this exciting and nerve wracking journey! I start my femara tonight - eek! My first ultrasound is scheduled for the 8th. I'm hoping to have 2 ready to go follies so I can just trigger then and do the IUI on the 10th. Hey, a girl can dream, right? :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Realfemme30

Beemeck- yes you can!!!!! Good luck on your ultrasound. Praying that you have two big juicy ones ready to go. We all gotta start claiming these bfp and stop hoping. Best of luck to everyone. These threads truly help me keep my nerves under control knowing that I'm not alone.


Thanks ladies


----------



## bteague0421

LuLu15: Welcome! sorry for your news. 

star_e: Welcome! I also have PCOS, and do not ovulate. But I was able to do 100mg of Clomid and the Ovdriel trigger shot. I am now 11dpiui and impatiently waiting. (Regarding this question do you experience any symptoms as the follies grow?) No I did not have any symptoms, but I only had one follicle that measured 18mm. But until the day of my IUI I had no symptoms. On the day of IUI had awful cramping, which my DR. said was cause from me ovulating on top of the IUI that was just done. 

Aayla: Welcome! And good luck!

beemeck: I am feeling a little down. As I took a HPT last night 10dpiui because it was there at my house from months before and I was inpatient, but I got a BFN. I have been reading that it could be to early to test yet. But still hurts when you want something so bad! &#61516;AND WANT TO WISH GOO LUCK TO YOU TOO PRAYING THAT YOU GET YOU FOLLIES! 

Everyone else: Can I get your input on what you think about testing 10dpiui. Do I still have hope? Or will I be doing another IUI in the months to come.


----------



## Realfemme30

bteague0421- Don't give up hun. Maybe it's still to early. Don't count yourself out just yet. Praying for you hun


----------



## bteague0421

Realfemme30 said:


> bteague0421- Don't give up hun. Maybe it's still to early. Don't count yourself out just yet. Praying for you hun

thank you!! trying not to have too much doubt. prayers are most defiantly appreciated


----------



## Realfemme30

Do something to keep your mind off of it and your spirits up. I know it's easier said than done but try hun. And your always welcome


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 said:


> Welcome Ayala and best of luck to you.
> 
> Welcome NovemberRayne I too am in a same sex relationship. I'm also waiting on AF and will be doing an IUI buthe with clomid and prometrium along with blood work and ultrasounds on cd 3 and cd 12. If all looks well then I'll do a trigger shot on cd 12 and have my iui two days later. Best of luck and praying for you as well

Thanks for the welcome.. glad to see there are other same sex couples on here too... so you have your plan of action all done.. I wish you and your partner the absolute best of luck!! Is this your first IUI as well? x


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Yes it will be


----------



## NovemberRayne

beemeck said:


> welcome november! keeping my FX that your cyst is totally gone! I've never heard of tamoxifen before! I'm hoping that no known issues means an instant BFP for you. and the fact that your donor sperm isn't' frozen (I guess I'm assuming) is helpful too! best of luck to you and thanks for joining!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I've updated the first page just to add everyone's names so I don't lose track of anyone! I'm so excited to get to know everyone more as we go on this exciting and nerve wracking journey! I start my femara tonight - eek! My first ultrasound is scheduled for the 8th. I'm hoping to have 2 ready to go follies so I can just trigger then and do the IUI on the 10th. Hey, a girl can dream, right? :flower:

I'm hoping so too.. I had a dummy unmedicated monitoring cycle, all went well my follie grew as expected.. but then didn't stop. When I went for a day 2 scan on my next cycle.. it had grown to about 4 inches and was so painful I was nearly in tears while they measured it. So I got put on BC to hopefully get rid. As it kept growing they wasnt sure of which day I O'd my day 21 bloods were lower than expected so they're putting me Tamoxifen. It's suppose to work like Clomid but has less chance of developing cysts.

Our donor sperm has been frozen as we moved away from London 4 years ago, so there's a distance of about 250 miles between us. We have some ready to use at the clinic and he's back this Friday to bank some more for us. I'm hoping so much that it doesn't take us long for a bfp!!

Good luck with your scans.. it's all so exciting yet scary isn't it?


----------



## Aayla

Star: I highly recommend Letrozole/Femara (same drug different names). It helped me and I will never use anything else. With PCOS a low carb/low sugar diet is also suggested. PCOS tends to cause insulin resistance. for those who don't know what that is: it means that we can't use carbs as energy, it usually just gets stored as fat. Not all PCOS sufferers have this but if you are overweight at all then it is a possibility. Metformin is also know to help with this. Some say it takes months for it to start helping with fertility but it works with the insulin right away. 

Bteague: 10dpiui is still early. I didn't get my bfp until 13 dpo and I am sure (based on my betas at 14 dpo) that I implanted 6dpo. They say it can take about 7 days from implantation for hcg to be high enough for a sensitive test. I'm always surprised by a positive that early as the earliest implantation happens is at 6dpo. I would give it a couple more days.


----------



## LuLu15

Thanks ladies!!! I started spotting today so I may be out to try this month because I got some other news on my thyroid. I need to do a biopsy first...so I probably won't be doing another IUI until May but I'd love to hang out here! 

Bteague: I didn't see any kind of line until 12dpiui and a stark white on the night of 11dpiui. So definitely still a chance! Good luck.


----------



## kate26

Lulu - sorry to hear that AF is coming. Keep us posted and hopefully they figure out what is going on with your thyroid

NovemberRayne - I'm also in a same sex relationship. Nice to have someone else join in on a similar journey. 

Bteague - I have yet to do my first IUI but I have read soo many posts on different forums and many times 10dpiui is too early and people don't get their positive until day 13 or 14. There's still hope! :)

AFM... started my OPK's on Sunday, today is CD14 - last month when we did a test cycle with just meds to determine that I am ovulating I got the positive on CD 16 so should be any day now. So excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## star_e

Aayla said:


> Star: I highly recommend Letrozole/Femara (same drug different names). It helped me and I will never use anything else. With PCOS a low carb/low sugar diet is also suggested. PCOS tends to cause insulin resistance. for those who don't know what that is: it means that we can't use carbs as energy, it usually just gets stored as fat. Not all PCOS sufferers have this but if you are overweight at all then it is a possibility. Metformin is also know to help with this. Some say it takes months for it to start helping with fertility but it works with the insulin right away.
> 
> Bteague: 10dpiui is still early. I didn't get my bfp until 13 dpo and I am sure (based on my betas at 14 dpo) that I implanted 6dpo. They say it can take about 7 days from implantation for hcg to be high enough for a sensitive test. I'm always surprised by a positive that early as the earliest implantation happens is at 6dpo. I would give it a couple more days.



thank you for the recommendations. i do eat more sugar than i should. but my diet is pretty good. i am not overweight. im not skinny either, i am just of normal weight according to my BMI. i mean, i have read i should not eat sugar at night and i do eat sugar at night. but not too much, just like some chocolate, but i eat sugar during the day too. maybe i am not serious enough with the diet. other than the sugar i am pretty good with eating lean protein, veggies, fruits and complex carbs. do you follow a specific diet? have you ever tried follistim or gonal-f?

afm: bad news, my follies did not grow with the four injections. doc gave me another set of four and i have another appointment on friday for a u/s. i feel so bad right now. has anyone here been deemed clomid resistant and moved on to injections instead of femara? i moved to injections late in the cycle b/c rather than canceling the cycle altogether after the clomid did not work, we went to the injections. they have me on a low dose so if this does not work i guess we will start off with a higher dose at the start of next cycle. i am just scared b/c i did not respond so far. maybe my ovaries just cannot ovd, i dont know. im so sad.


----------



## star_e

bteague0421 said:


> LuLu15: Welcome! sorry for your news.
> 
> star_e: Welcome! I also have PCOS, and do not ovulate. But I was able to do 100mg of Clomid and the Ovdriel trigger shot. I am now 11dpiui and impatiently waiting. (Regarding this question do you experience any symptoms as the follies grow?) No I did not have any symptoms, but I only had one follicle that measured 18mm. But until the day of my IUI I had no symptoms. On the day of IUI had awful cramping, which my DR. said was cause from me ovulating on top of the IUI that was just done.
> 
> Aayla: Welcome! And good luck!
> 
> beemeck: I am feeling a little down. As I took a HPT last night 10dpiui because it was there at my house from months before and I was inpatient, but I got a BFN. I have been reading that it could be to early to test yet. But still hurts when you want something so bad! &#61516;AND WANT TO WISH GOO LUCK TO YOU TOO PRAYING THAT YOU GET YOU FOLLIES!
> 
> Everyone else: Can I get your input on what you think about testing 10dpiui. Do I still have hope? Or will I be doing another IUI in the months to come.


thank you for your input. i really hope this cycle works for you! im clomid resistant. and so far my ovaries are not responding to the injections either. i am on a low dose though. i dont know. i hope i get better news on friday.


----------



## Aayla

star_e said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> Star: I highly recommend Letrozole/Femara (same drug different names). It helped me and I will never use anything else. With PCOS a low carb/low sugar diet is also suggested. PCOS tends to cause insulin resistance. for those who don't know what that is: it means that we can't use carbs as energy, it usually just gets stored as fat. Not all PCOS sufferers have this but if you are overweight at all then it is a possibility. Metformin is also know to help with this. Some say it takes months for it to start helping with fertility but it works with the insulin right away.
> 
> Bteague: 10dpiui is still early. I didn't get my bfp until 13 dpo and I am sure (based on my betas at 14 dpo) that I implanted 6dpo. They say it can take about 7 days from implantation for hcg to be high enough for a sensitive test. I'm always surprised by a positive that early as the earliest implantation happens is at 6dpo. I would give it a couple more days.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the recommendations. i do eat more sugar than i should. but my diet is pretty good. i am not overweight. im not skinny either, i am just of normal weight according to my BMI. i mean, i have read i should not eat sugar at night and i do eat sugar at night. but not too much, just like some chocolate, but i eat sugar during the day too. maybe i am not serious enough with the diet. other than the sugar i am pretty good with eating lean protein, veggies, fruits and complex carbs. do you follow a specific diet? have you ever tried follistim or gonal-f?
> 
> afm: bad news, my follies did not grow with the four injections. doc gave me another set of four and i have another appointment on friday for a u/s. i feel so bad right now. has anyone here been deemed clomid resistant and moved on to injections instead of femara? i moved to injections late in the cycle b/c rather than canceling the cycle altogether after the clomid did not work, we went to the injections. they have me on a low dose so if this does not work i guess we will start off with a higher dose at the start of next cycle. i am just scared b/c i did not respond so far. maybe my ovaries just cannot ovd, i dont know. im so sad.Click to expand...


I haven't tried follistim or gonal-F. Only clomid and femara. the doc didn't recommend them. we went to femara when clomid didn't work. The shots are also expensive and not covered by our general medical.

I didn't follow a diet at all. Really really bad for me. I have an over eating disorder. I'm 324 lbs. When we started femara I was 279. Just at the top of the bmi range required. But after the mc I just ate my pain. I gained 50 pounds less than 5 months. I have been struggling with getting my mojo back. Now that we have decided on IUI I have to get my bmi back down or they won't do it. So today I started Hammer & Chisel (a beachbody workout program). It has a nutrition plan focuses on portion control. it's amazing. I haven't done this one before but I have done one by the same trainers. 

I have to lose 50 lbs in 50 days. I'm going to working my butt off (literally :haha: )


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello beautiful ladies!

I haven't had a lot of time but I wanted to update you all! Today is my last day of clomid (cd7) and can't wait to start using OPKs. Doc wants me to use digital ones starting on cd11. So I will, but I have a few cheapies left and plan to start sooner rather than later. Haha my only concern is he mentioned a false positive from the clomid, anyone have any experience with that?

Hope you're all well and the ones who will be doing the iui very soon I can't wait!


----------



## star_e

aayla: keep up that motivation! that's awesome. kick butt at that program! hope you meet your goal.


----------



## sprite30

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!
> 
> I haven't had a lot of time but I wanted to update you all! Today is my last day of clomid (cd7) and can't wait to start using OPKs. Doc wants me to use digital ones starting on cd11. So I will, but I have a few cheapies left and plan to start sooner rather than later. Haha my only concern is he mentioned a false positive from the clomid, anyone have any experience with that?
> 
> Hope you're all well and the ones who will be doing the iui very soon I can't wait!

I didn't have a false positive but I did notice that they were darker and harder to decifer. Though if your seasoned with doing opks and know to look for how it develops then I don't think you'll have any issues. A newbie might though. My doc wants me to do opks too but what I do is take the cheapy and if I think it's positive then I'll do the digital to verify.


----------



## Aayla

ugh. another cousin having a baby. this will be #7 for their family. (3 for one cousin, 3 for another, and now 1 for sibling #3). 

it's getting to be too much. it's getting so hard to see all of the pregnancies.


----------



## danser55

Good luck Aayla! Glad to see you here.

I am still waiting on my period, it's annoying I hate waiting. I want to just get started. I am hoping it gets here this weekend it should by early next week though.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sprite- thanks for the advice that's actually a great idea. I only had a few cheapies left so I just bought a 20 pack of digital thinking "I only need 20 because I'm getting pregnant right away" hopefully that works. Lol


----------



## beemeck

hi everyone! how are the girls that are already post IUI - or is it just one?? bteague??

kate - is O about to happen as expected??

femme - eek, I LOVE London!! must have been hard to move away!

aayla - it's so tough, I know. My 2 cousins and I were all pregnant at the same time, each due exactly 4 weeks apart, with me being last. It was so hard to see their babies arrive this fall. bittersweet. we are all going to have our turn, but man I'm impatient. :cry::hugs:

I started femara last night! right now I'm in a really weird spot - 50% terrified of multiples and 50% terrified of a BFN. it's really confusing. I just don't know what to think! :dohh:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- do you have a strong feeling you'll have multiples?


----------



## beemeck

well DH and I got pregnant on our first try. And when I say first try I mean we didn't use a condom and had sex twice all month (no tracking anything whatsoever). I had no idea any of this world even existed! So I'm nervous that if my doc is right, and the problem is my cervix, then we are still that really super fertile couple otherwise?! His SA came back great last week too and all of my tests are normal so I can't help but wonder.... :shrug:


----------



## sprite30

I had my cd2 bloods today my estrogen was 488 with multiple simple and complex cysts. So we have to take a break. No bcp either she said my estrogen is too elevated already which sucks because I had figured if we would take a break then I wanted to go on bcp to delay af until we got back from vacation. And now it turns out that the place we wanted to go in mexico is on the zika virus list so if we go she won't do treatment for 8 weeks???? How fair is that? I'm thinking about switching doctors. She's crazy and they're advertising too much so she's so busy that I have to remind her of everything anytime I have a question. Or maybe I'm just bitter

I hope you don't mind but I'll follow along and keep my fingers crossed for you guys


----------



## mrs.green2015

Sprite- I'm sorry! I can see her reasoning but I'm not sure I'd like it!

Bee- that makes sense. My DH is convinced we're going to get pregnant in 3 months and we're having twins! Hahaha 
He has identical and fraternal twins on his side, but not on mine.


----------



## NovemberRayne

kate26 said:


> NovemberRayne - I'm also in a same sex relationship. Nice to have someone else join in on a similar journey.
> 
> AFM... started my OPK's on Sunday, today is CD14 - last month when we did a test cycle with just meds to determine that I am ovulating I got the positive on CD 16 so should be any day now. So excited and nervous at the same time!

So that now makes 3 same sex couples here this month so far, its definitely nice to have others on a similar journey &#9786;

Good luck with the OPK's this weekend, sending lots of positive vibes your way x


----------



## bteague0421

okay ladies i am starting to get really nervous. i started spod its really concerning me. i feel like AF will be coming soon and that i will not get that BFP that i want. im now 12dpiui. 

beemeck: i can totally understand your fear! but i am wishing you the best! hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## kate26

beemeck - I have a slight concern for multiples too! For me, I'm 26, never tried to get pregnant before and I was put on femara right away. From what I've read (which is a lot lol) the chances of multiples goes up quite a bit if you already ovulate on your own and are getting the fertility meds on top of that

Today is CD15 for me..if things are the same as last month I should be getting positive OPK tomorrow. Just a waiting game right now..can't imagine how long the two week wait will feel, I'm so impatient. Nice to have all of you ladies to chat with through it all!


----------



## Aayla

some sources say femara causes twins 1% - 3% of the time. some sources say it is as high as 10%. I don't think it is that high as it has a less likelihood of causing multiples than clomid and I think that is only 5%. 

I wouldn't worry too much about it. and femara only causes fraternal twins (which aren't technically twins really, it's 2 different pregnancies happening at the same time). If you have twins in the family it is possible to have identical. It's also possible to have identical if you don't but it's rare. So either way if you are going to get twins, you are going to get them. :D


----------



## NovemberRayne

It's my last night of BC tonight.. then wait for AF to show. I don't know how long I'll have to wait for it to happen as I've only taken the pill for 21 days.

*excited*


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- looks like we're in the same boat. We're both waiting on AF

bteague0421- are you still spotting and how often?

NovemberRayne- seems like we're all just waiting on AF lol


----------



## kate26

ladies!!! iui today and again tomorrow at 10am!! freaking out lol can't believe it's finally happening!


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Good Luck honey!!!! I'm super excited for you. FX &#128525;&#128535;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate 26 - ooh good luck lovely! You must be so excited 

Realfemme30 - I don't think I've ever looked forward so much for AF to show lol 

My friend just called and let me know he left us 2 more samples at the clinic.. whoop &#128518;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss. I've been pmsing so bad. My poor fiancé, she don't know what to do!!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - hahaha mine is hilarious she's constantly asking me to hurry up like I have any control over when af comes lol How long have you been together if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. We've been friends for over a year but we've only been dating 6 months. I actually proposed to her on Feb. 26. She had no idea. She'd been asking me to get my finger sized for awhile. Little did she know I was already on top of it lol. What about you guys?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - aww you two sound adorable. We've been together 5 1/2 years now, she proposed to me on our first anniversary it was amazing. We wanted to save and get married first but my age says we need to get pregnant first haha


----------



## kate26

First IUI done. Went so smoothly, no pain or discomfort and it was done within a few minutes. Second one will be tomorrow at 10am and then the wait begins!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Awe thanks. Everyone says that. But I just feel like it's been a long time coming. We're just amazing together. And I completely understand that. I said that I wanted to be pregnant before I turned 30 or it wasn't happening lol. I want a wedding bUT she doesn't. She's more of the quiet, mind her business, private type of person.


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26-&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Congrats......FX for you honey brunches &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kate- yay congrats!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate 26 - yaaay!!! Glad it went well fx this is your month yaay!!

Realfemme30 - same here I wanted children before 30 but that was in no way happening.. I'm 35 in just over a month so we're getting a move on, a bfp would be an awesome birthday surprise.. my fiancée wants a big family wedding.. I just want intimate but I reckon she'll get her way &#128514;


----------



## beemeck

kate!!!! yayyyyy so exciting!!! This is going to give you an xmas baby! :happydance::happydance: I'm assuming you didn't do a trigger shot? 


love having all of the same sex couples on this thread too! Most of my relationships were with women before I met my DH. Always imagined myself in this insemination boat lol and now look, here I am anyway! Funny how things work out, huh? :haha:


----------



## kate26

thanks everyone :)

beemeck - No trigger. Just femara/letrozole cd 5-9, OPK's and then back to back iui today and tomorrow. When I was there waiting for my sample to thaw out the nurse got a call from another patient who just got a positive pregnancy test. Got to be a good sign! lol
My partner and I have been together for 8 years, since I was 18. We have talked about wanting to start a family for so long, crazy to think it is all happening now. I was relieved how smooth it went today, the nurse who did the insemination was great. She was like, well..ready to be pregnant in a few minutes?? lol so surreal


----------



## beemeck

kate- that all sounds so great! (and rhymes too :haha:) how many follies did you have??


----------



## kate26

Unmonitored cycle so no idea. I asked about all of that when I first went to the clinic and my doctor said you will get pregnant within first three tries, I know you will. But if for some reason you don't we will switch to monitored cycles and take it from there. He seemed so confident so I just went with it lol


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- right so you know how that's going to end. And hers in April 15th. So I'm praying for a bfp b4 my bday in June.


----------



## NovemberRayne

So excited for you Kate26, I'm hoping everyone in here has a bfp quickly!! 

Realfemme30 - having a bfp before your birthday would be awesome. My fiancées birthday is April 20th and mine 2 weeks later.. I just realised that we may end up going for IUI sometime around her birthday and reaching the end of the TWW for mine..wow!

Beemack - its so funny how everything turns out in life, but as long as we have a healthy little one at the end.. it's all worth it


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kate- glad to hear it's such an easy process (I can imagine it being so much worse) and I love how amazing your doctor is. Mine is exactly the same. He's like "3 months is the average if it doesn't happen we need a new tactic"


----------



## beemeck

how are you feeling mrs green? any side effect of clomid ??


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- if everything goes as planned and AF comes like she's supposed to my IUI will be done on the 21st. Awe I hope we do it together and end in bfps. That would be amazing


----------



## mrs.green2015

Bee- side effects aren't bad at all. Headahes and upset tummy (both I'm prone to and happens on almost any meds). The only kind of annoying one is I'm SO HOT! At night I'm either freezing or sweating. Lol but it's all worth it. This morning I have some twinges down below so I'm hoping it means it'll work. 

Real- that's so exciting you have a tentative date!


I just want to say I love that since this group is new and since everyone is trying something new everyone is so positive and excited. Very happy for everyone of you and can't wait to start seeing some bfps.


----------



## Realfemme30

mrs.green2015- that's only if AF acts right and comes when she's supposed to. I have to stay positive because if I don't then I'm gone be depressed which will be no good to my patients. Life to short to dwell on the negative so I tent to live life as if it's my last and cherish every moment I can with my family. That is when I'm not hormonal and want everyone to get out my face lol &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. No but I wish nothing but the best for everyone. This thread is amazing


----------



## kate26

mrsgreen - I totally agree. It is easy to get discouraged throughout this process, and I'm sure after multiple attempts things would get harder each time. I love how supportive and positive everyone is on this thread. I'm okay with being overly optimistic and hoping all of us have great success very soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

It is so easy to discouraged. I have been since my mc in Nov but I just can't deal with the negativity anymore. So I decided I'm getting pregnant and I'm going to be positive!


----------



## Realfemme30

mrs.green2015- Yes honey that's the best way to be. And I love spreading all my positive vibes and energy


----------



## kate26

mrsgreen - so sorry about the MC. On the bright side - you know you can conceive! That's the first part of the battle lol glad you're doctor is optimistic as well. I'm sure you will get that bfp before you know it :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 said:


> NovemberRayne- if everything goes as planned and AF comes like she's supposed to my IUI will be done on the 21st. Awe I hope we do it together and end in bfps. That would be amazing

Aww that would be so amazing, making little miracles on each side of the world at the same time &#128518;

I've officially taken my last BC pill tonight.. now I wait for AF and hope that troublesome cyst has gone


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne-Yes it would be. All of us just making little miracles. Hopefully she shows her face soon


----------



## Aayla

Yay for the IUI Kate! I'm glad your doc is so optimistic. We aren't doing monitored or triggered cycles either since we already know I ovulate on the letrozole and have already had a bfp on timed sex. So we are quite optimistic ourselves it will take quickly. Doc said it will double our chances. 

I think it's awesome we have same sex couples in this group. and yeah, it's funny how I was also in a few same sex relationships and I ended up doing assisted conception anyway. I suppose it was just meant to be. 

I do hope we all get our bfps soon!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Have any of you ladies used advanced blue digital opk? If so, when did you take them? In way over thinking this but this is my train of thought: FMU is what the box says, but that can cause you to miss your surge or even a false positive. (According to my doc) and he said between 10-2 is the best. BUT! Since the advanced reads two hormones I'm afraid I'll miss a positive by taking them with smu. Sooooo help? Lol


----------



## Aayla

If it's the one with the happy face, I got my smiley at 7pm. I tested with fmu and something told me to test again that day with my last one. I had been testing midday, that was the first day I tested with fmu (because the box said I could) and decided to test that evening. got my smiley that night. If I hadn't tested twice I would have missed it. 

My doc says to start testing from cd10 and I will be testing twice a day. just in case. but I say no to fmu. midday to evening is best.


----------



## bteague0421

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- looks like we're in the same boat. We're both waiting on AF
> 
> bteague0421- are you still spotting and how often?
> i started my full flow yesterday. it was a very sad day.


----------



## Realfemme30

bteague0421- I'm sorry hun. What's the next step for you?


----------



## bteague0421

Realfemme30 said:


> bteague0421- I'm sorry hun. What's the next step for you?

i go back to the dr. today at 11 and will start the process over again.


----------



## Realfemme30

bteague0421- I'm so sorry and hope they have or can come up with a better route to go


----------



## beemeck

bteague - I'm so sorry. :hugs: sending you hugs and lots of baby dust for next cycle! :hugs::hugs:

mrsgreen - opks drive me nuts! I've always heard and read that you should not take them with fmu. This iui cycle, my docs told me to start taking them day 11 with fmu. wtf. and your box is saying that too? I always got my positive around 4pm and that could be after a negative earlier in the day which leads me think that only fmu would for sure have me miss it. I think the cheapies are a good idea. that's what I do. So I can use them twice a day. maybe start cheapies fmu and then again later and once you get a good line on line, switch to digis? good luck!


----------



## Aayla

sorry to hear af got you bteague. fx for next cycle!

The only opk's you supposedly can take with fmu are the digis. All others say not to. I would stick with mid-day to evening. Or use both. Take a cheapie around 1pm and then a digi after dinner (or vice versa). I hate cheapies because I hate trying to decipher if the line is dark enough. A smiley face gives no doubt.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Aayla- that's why my doc insisted on digital. I'm sure lots of patients think they got a positive when it wasn't or vice versa.


----------



## kate26

bteague - so sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for this next cycle!

Mrsgreen - OPK's can be frustrating. Last month when I was just starting meds and then verifying I ovulated with bloodwork I used OPK's as well to get some practice with reading them, just used the cheapies. I got a very clear positive both times later at night, was told not to use FMU. My doctor said I could test twice a day, afternoon and night in case my surge was short.

As for me.. did my second IUI this morning so officially in the two week wait! Insemination went very smoothly again. Then I came home and got a call that my cousin, who is younger than me, and only with her boyfriend for the past 3 months just found out she is pregnant. Ugh! lol Just sucks how quick and easy..and often without even trying it is for other people. Still feeling positive about this first cycle for me. Been feeling a little bloated and achy in my stomach since yesterday but they said that is normal. Now just to get through these next two weeks!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yay Kate can't wait to see a bfp!


----------



## beemeck

kate - I'm calling a bfp for you!! :happydance::haha:


----------



## Aayla

yay for the 2 week wait!!!


----------



## bteague0421

beemeck said:


> bteague - I'm so sorry. :hugs: sending you hugs and lots of baby dust for next cycle! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> thank you maam. i am really hoping this next round works for us! AF has come with full force this month! she is not joking around. and i am hoping that might be a sign?!!?!?:haha:


----------



## NovemberRayne

bteague0421 - so sorry about this month, fx that next cycle is the one for you :thumbup:

Kate - yaay for the 2ww! Fx this is it :happydance:

Ugh AF hurry up :coffee:

Just a question, outside of your partners who else knows you're on this journey? We've chosen not to tell ours. I don't think we could deal with the pressure each month if it took a while. It's bad enough my friend is sooo excited to get started lol

Do you guys have a show called 'One Born Every Minute'? I watched an episode last night.. I cried, no bawled all the way through. :dohh:


----------



## kate26

novemberrayne - thank you! I'm so excited, I don't know how I will get through 2 weeks without testing early..we'll see how it goes! Both mine and my partners parents know that we are currently trying, as well as my best friend, some other family members know we are planning to try in the near future..we didn't give any exact details to anyone. I'm with you, didn't want the pressure, and also I don't plan on telling anyone until probably the end of the first trimester so if anyone asks we just say we are starting soon!


----------



## Aayla

Everyone knows. I document my journey on facebook. I've talked about my hyperplasia and the struggle to lose weight; as well as the struggle with infertility. I talk about my doc visits if it is important or news changes. I didn't want to announce as soon as I did but that sort of spiraled out of control. I'm not opposed to announcing before 12 weeks but I barely found out before my sis told her work (which I used to work at so everyone knew me and my story) and when I told my dad my mom figured it was open season. :haha: My way of announcing was posting a pic that said, "I'm so crafty I make people." (I am a craft person so it suited me). and I waited to see how long people took to see it. 

when I started to miscarry I didn't say anything until it was confirmed. I did a big post on facebook for it, mainly so that I didn't have to keep telling people individually. Which I did have to do a bit. I started talking to an old friend but we didn't friend each other on facebook. We went months again without talking and just last month she messaged me asking how my pregnancy was. It was hard to have to tell her. 

After the miscarriage I did quiet down. There wasn't a lot more to say. But when we thought we had to do IUI I updated and I updated when we found out we didn't but chose to anyway and how I have to get my bmi back down. Now I post my daily workouts as that is my focus until we start up again. 

I think when people know, especially if there are fertility issues, they tend to be more sensitive. They won't always tell you they are pregnant (like my ex coworker was going to tell me the day I announced my miscarriage but she kept quiet. I ended up figuring it out by pages she liked lol). Some understand more why you don't want to go to a baby shower, or aren't planning a vacation, or why you just can't be around their kids. Or if you were to be bump buddies. If you don't speak up people aren't aware of the pain you may be going through or the struggle. 

Sure you are going to get all kinds of crap like "relax and it will happen." I don't know how many times I got this and how many times I had to explain that I didn't ovulate on my own and no amount of relaxing is just going to make that happen. Or explain to them that I wasn't stressed out. They equate your tracking and charting to stress. 

but it's all individual and personal. In ways, particularly for straight couples, it's talking about your sex life. I never went into the nitty gritty of when I was ovulating. But I posted if it was negative. There are a few people who know the nitty gritty stuff, my mom, my sisters, my 2 best friends (1 guy and 1 girl).


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss we're all in your corner.

NovemberRayne- we've only told my mother due to the circumstances but some of our friends know as well and people that know we're going down this road has asked questions but only get certain responses. I just don't like people in our business or asking too many questions about what's going on or what we're doing.


----------



## Aayla

PS. I have never felt too much pressure. Usually I get it from my mom. She started to become that stereotypical Jewish / Greek mother questioning when I would give her grand babies. she's not Jewish or Greek btw so it was sort of weird :haha:


----------



## MrsLJO

This is our #1 month TTC and this TWW is so long!! I'm 5dpo after iui 28th March (with stimulant injections and a trigger shot) I'm having a few different symptom but can't stop googling! Thinking positive but driving myself loopy with the wait!!
I've had back pains, head and ear aches, restless sleep and crazy dreams but thinks it's mainly down to the anxiety and waiting as it's far too early to tell. Also DR gave me progestrone tablets to take so think it could be side effects of those too.
Wishing you all the best*and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## MrsLJO

Also Sam sex couple - been with my wife for 10 years and married for 4&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56470;


----------



## Aayla

Both the hcg from the trigger and the progesterone could be causing symptoms. Try not to symptom spot because of this. But I know how hard it is. 

When do you test? Are you testing out the hcg or waiting until af is late?


----------



## MrsLJO

We are taking a pregnancy test on 10dpiui (fri 8th April). I had several injections for stimulation and for blocking as I ovulated over the weekend so on sat 26th I took my trigger shot for the iui on 28th March - so it's changed my cycle a little bit.
I thought they would be the side effects &#55357;&#56853; it's v.hard not to symptom check!! But half way through the wait now.


----------



## NovemberRayne

MrsLJO - good luck with this cycle.. fx for your test date.

I'm sorry I can't add to all the treatment talk just yet. I've never done any of this before. I still haven't got a solid plan yet. So I'm still in limbo..


----------



## MrsLJO

Good luck with your day two scan!! I hope you get the all clear and are able to go ahead with your iui! 
We are using an unknown donor through our fertility clinic and came available quicker than we orginally thought. The our initial consultation was on Feb 25th so it's been a quick learning curve! 
Fx for you!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you so much. If we are able to go ahead its going to be a quick learning curve too. The hospital won't let us do paperwork and bloods until the start of the IUI cycle. It's been a bit of a long process for us to get here so I'm super excited to finally start.


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsLJo- Welcome hun and FX for you and your wife.

NovemberRayne- Has AF showed her ugly face yet?


----------



## kate26

welcome mrsljo! so excited for you..I'm just a couple of days behind!

I was debating on whether or not to say this, because I will feel like an idiot if I'm wrong! But..I seriously feel like the IUI worked on Thursday. So much so that when we went for the second yesterday, a tiny part of me was thinking it wasn't even necessary. I know it's crazy and there is no way I would be feeling anything yet. I just know it worked. Maybe it's because I want it to so badly..but I just feel so sure. On top of that I have been so bloated since thursday morning, gassy, and feeling some pulls and twinges in lower abdomen (all normal, regardless of positive or negative) Anyway, I'm probably crazy but this seemed like the best place to share my crazy thoughts lol


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Don't feel bad at all. I'm sure I can say for all of us that you came to the right place. We're not here to pass judgement but to uplift each others spirits and help ttc easier to bare and deal with. I'm sure I'm gone be right here every hour on the hour when I start my cycle with a thousand and one questions since it will be my first time. Lol so keep on posting and we'll keep on replying baby doll. FX for you &#128525;&#128536;&#128526;


----------



## mrs.green2015

Kate- I hope it worked for you! I think every has felt like that and I definitely belive being positive helps a lot!


----------



## kate26

thanks ladies..I know I can't actually be feeling anything now, but like you said..positive thinking definitely can't hurt! So nice to have people to ramble on to about all of this


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30.. No, not yet, I don't know if taking the pill will delay me a bit. Going by my usual cycle she should show her face on Monday.. so we'll see :coffee: hope we still end up being close for our IUIs &#128077;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate26 - we're all in it together & staying positive is key.. can't wait until we're all symptom spotting.. I have a feeling it will be quite fun in here lol


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yes yes honey. Claim it and it's yours.

NovemberRayne- Oh ok and I do too. All signs point to me coming on soon. Should be here by Friday. But we'll see &#128522;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne & Kate26- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss this thread gone be on fire &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yessssssssssssss &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

We can do this ladies..bring on the bfps!!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- that's the spirit lol


----------



## MrsLJO

Kate 26- I feel exactly the same too. But due to having the trigger shot I was unsure if they ere just the feeling of that rather than pregnancy. I'm sooooo happy I have found this post to share my journey with whether it's highs or lows. Hopefully we can celebrate her BFP together!!


----------



## MrsLJO

*our BFPS !!!


----------



## Aayla

a little hope for you kate and MrsLJo: I knew I was pregnant at 3dpo. I had a total shift and I had felt nothing like I did before. I had symptoms that had never happened to me and they just got stronger. I honestly feel that conception can give you symptoms just bnot always the ones we think about that are caused by hcg. And just like everything else no two women and pregnancies are the same. some will feel something, some won't. 

I do hope you are right kate and this is your bfp! 

FX for you too MrsLJo.


----------



## kate26

you ladies make me feel a little less crazy! lol so supportive :) 

mrsLJO - can't wait to hear how things go for you when you test!

My IUI's were the 31st/1st, I don't want to test too early..was thinking maybe the 12th? How many days post iui do you all plan on testing?


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- I was thinking about starting at 9dpo or just testing everyday and keeping a log of my symptoms and testing


----------



## MrsLJO

My wife thinks I'm crazy writing everything down but ea h day I'm logging things just in case. 

Kate26- is this your first iui too? 

Testing on 10 dpo. ...eekkk too excited but sooooo impatient now!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsLJO- then we gone be crazy together lol.


----------



## furmommyto3

Hi everyone! A LONG time lurker, but first time posting.

I've just started month 20 of TTC, but just nearing the end of my first month of diagnostics from the RE. DH's results came back as Superman swimmers (both my doc and her resident jaw-dropped and remarked that they haven't seen numbers like that- good for him!), but my FSH has increased over the last year and AMH decreased slightly (so definitely boo for me!) After a pretty confusing visit yesterday as to what cycle day I was on (I always spot for days before a full flow, and they taper off) and the confirmation that I did indeed ovulate last month, but "it's possible my ovaries aren't working the way they should". UGH! So, she told me that she is in the driver's seat now and that she is willing to be aggressive, if I am willing, so here we are. 

We are going to start our first round ever of IUI this upcoming week. I am definitely freaking out! I started 100 mg of Clomid yesterday, will go for my u/s on Wednesday, most likely will use the Ovidel trigger shortly thereafter, and then onto the IUI about 36 hours after. She gave me specific instructions to NOT use an OPK's myself (I have been POAS every day because I suspect I may be ovulating earlier due to my potentially off cycle days) and no HPT until day 14 because of the HCG from the Ovidrel. It's going to be a long 3 weeks!

Anyone else have your IUI most likely end of next week, too?

Glad to be part of this group!!

(and how do you put smiley faces into your posts?- total newbie question)


----------



## MrsLJO

Hehe realfemme 30!! She's driving herself crazy too just without my symptoms lol
Had lots of back pain today and restlessness....5 more days until first test day!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm going to be logging my madness here lol 

My OH is the type not to get excited until anything is real.. she'd have to see a positive test first.. 

So, sorry guys you're gonna get it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I'm super excited and pressed for everyone 

furmommyto3- Welcome honey and if your on a cpu then it should be on the side of the screen to the right and if your on your phone then you can use your keyboard or just do it the old fashion way and make them  ;-*


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. I'm going to do both that way I don't forget anything and be able to compare just in case it doesn't work the first time


----------



## danser55

I am still waiting for my period so I can start my April IUI cycle. I am hoping it arrives Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest. Waiting is the worst I am so impatient.


----------



## furmommyto3

Thank you, RealFemme! :thumbup: Didn't realize I had to click Advanced settings, but alas, they are here. :happydance:


----------



## furmommyto3

Just curious fellow IUIers, how many of you had IUIs before?


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- you and me both lol. I wish we could just fast forward to AF so we could get going already


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO - ok now I don't feel as silly for keeping track of my daily symptoms in my phone! lol Even though I am so sure of success this time (FX!) I feel like it will be helpful for next month to remember how each day went. 

realfemme - 9dpiui seems to be the earliest I see people get a positive, but so hard to say, i've read some women getting negatives all the way to 15dpiui and then suddenly positive.

welcome furmommy! That's exciting that you are just about to have your first IUI! Did your Dr. suggest no OPK's since you will have your cycle monitored with ultrasound?

I recently started a couple of courses at the university here, and have an exam the morning of the 12th. With working fulltime and studying for that, I'm hoping I can keep myself busy enough to get through this wait! I was also thinking I would wait until after the exam to test, no matter what the result it will definitely distract me


----------



## furmommyto3

kate- yes, she said that since she is doing the ultrasound, not to do the OPKs. I know she is not going to tell me to trigger based off the OPKs, but I want to continue doing them for my knowledge just to figure out if I am indeed O'ing earlier than expected. I didn't use OPK's religiously for the first 18 months, last month was the only time I did and we had to abstain many times around my fertile week due to his SA and my HSG.


----------



## MrsLJO

Yep my OH is exactly the same!! Will commit to her excitement when she sees the test but I know deep down inside she is just as impatient as me lol

Will keep you all posted on how things progress. When are you all due to test??


----------



## Aayla

So weird thing happened. I had pink when I wiped. Provera is supposed to keep af from coming and it always has. The only time it might happen is if I miss a pill but I have made sure not to (and I counted to be sure). I was looking forward to no af for awhile. 

If it continues I will call the doc on Monday. I may still call. This might change stuff in regards to my timeline.


----------



## NovemberRayne

furmommyto3 - sorry it's a tad late but welcome to the group &#128512; a few of us here are also IUI newbies.

MrsLJO - off the top of my head myself, RealFemme30 & danser55 are all waiting for AF to appear but should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## Realfemme30

furmommyto3 said:


> Thank you, RealFemme! :thumbup: Didn't realize I had to click Advanced settings, but alas, they are here. :happydance:

Your welcome


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- I guess it just all depends on your body. No one is made the same and we all will experience different things. But having this thread and everyone that's here will help us all get thru the good, bad ,ugly and the pretty. Especially when our partners get tired of our mouths or we feel like they won't understand 

Aayla- keep us posted hun

MrsJLO- Right....they know they are just as excited as we are!!!!


----------



## MrsLJO

6dpiui- My sense of smell is becoming really strong now....my wife says I've got the nose of a bloodhound after she tried to sneak some Terry chocolate Orange from the fridge!! Let's hope it's a sign!!


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- FX for you honey!!!!


----------



## kate26

MrsLJO - sounds like a sign to me!! I can't believe I'm only 2dpiui, time needs to hurry up! My bloating has gone down quite a bit, still having small twinges and weird feelings in lower abdomen. Still "feel" pregnant lol so yep, still crazy haha I just want this so bad for all of us! :)


----------



## MrsLJO

I was really bloated over the first few days after iui too kate.
Then I just had the munchies lol
No twinges today but very tired and a tad sensitive from the washing being hung up wrong to what we're eating for lunch (my wife is so in love with me right now ;-) )
Just want the hcg trigger shot to get out of my system so I can test- I would hate to get a false positive because I've tested too early. 


Any news November Rayne ,realfemme30 danser55???


----------



## Aayla

MrsLJo: smell was a big thing in my bfp. It's how I knew for certain implantation happened. I was walking around the city and I could smell everything, all the food trucks (although none were near us at the time), combined with every restaurant. Then I smelled blood..you know that rusty, metallic smell it has. And then in a different part of the city it smelled like someone had washed the city. All I could smell was soap and freshness. It was so weird. My friend thought I was weird and I said nope..pretty sure I am pregnant. lol


----------



## Aayla

AFM: no more spotting, but even when I am to get af that can happen; spot once and then nothing. So I am going to call the doc tomorrow and ask if the plan changes if I get af.


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- you and me both lol. I wish we could just fast forward to AF so we could get going already

I know I should it expect it around Wednesday or so. I was hoping after ER it would just come sooner.


----------



## danser55

MrsLJO said:


> I was really bloated over the first few days after iui too kate.
> Then I just had the munchies lol
> No twinges today but very tired and a tad sensitive from the washing being hung up wrong to what we're eating for lunch (my wife is so in love with me right now ;-) )
> Just want the hcg trigger shot to get out of my system so I can test- I would hate to get a false positive because I've tested too early.
> 
> 
> Any news November Rayne ,realfemme30 danser55???

Still waiting for CD1 and my period to start. I expect Wednesday but I've been hoping it would show a day or so early. Tuesday will be two weeks after the ER. I hate waiting.


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> AFM: no more spotting, but even when I am to get af that can happen; spot once and then nothing. So I am going to call the doc tomorrow and ask if the plan changes if I get af.

How is the dieting going?


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Mines should show by Friday.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate26 & MrsLJO - you guys are making me so excited for you both, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

AF is coming!! &#128558;&#128558;

Just noticed in the past hour, should be in full flow tomorrow, so I will call the hospital in the morning to book my CD2 scan :happydance:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne-Yyyyyeeessssss honey. Keep us posted. Oh this is so freaking exciting


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - don't you worry.. like I said yesterday you guys are going to get it &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.. it's so exciting, I'm hoping this cyst is gone!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Oh I kno hun. Praying that it is too. I have one too but my RE said that it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - only downside is our time difference.. the hospital usually do scans by 9am my excitement if it's gone may have to wait &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## kate26

NovemberRayne - yay!! won't be long for you now! :) 

I seriously feel like I have been waiting weeks to test...and it's only been a couple days lol I just can't wait, still feeling really confident. When my best friend got pregnant she said she just knew right away..Same as how I've felt since first iui on Thursday. Let's hope I'm right! Since I didn't have a trigger shot I won't have to worry about getting a false positive from that..will probably start testing 9dpiui because I wont be able to wait...soo a week from today, next Sunday! :)


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- what time is it there?

Kate26-your got this hun


----------



## Aayla

danser55 said:


> Aayla said:
> 
> 
> AFM: no more spotting, but even when I am to get af that can happen; spot once and then nothing. So I am going to call the doc tomorrow and ask if the plan changes if I get af.
> 
> How is the dieting going?Click to expand...


diet is going great. I haven't missed a workout. Nutrition is fairly on point. I haven't dropped a lot of weight yet but I think that is the provera. Even my gp told me to stop taking it if I want to lose weight. but I am doing my best. and I am staying away from wheat based carbs. It hasn't been perfect cause bread is delicious. 

speaking of provera. I am calling the doc to ask to be off of it. One of the side effects is mood swings. Which makes sense since it is progesterone and that is a hormone that gets released after ovulation so I am pretty sure it is what causes pms. So for those with a mood disorder (like I have) it can be much much worse. Normally this dosage is fine but it's been over a year since I have been on it longer than a week. (I was once up to such a high dose that affected me so bad - really bad rage - that the doc said that this dose has to work because any higher and I will kill people. Thankfully it did work). so for the past week and half I have been ragey and crying at the drop of a hat. But it all came to a head last night.

Last night I totally broke down and lost it on hubby and accused him of cheating on me because he didn't answer one of my texts for over an hour. His phone died while he was out and he couldn't charge it as he was in a car and going to another friends house. He text me when he had enough charge. He even sent a photo of who he was with. Not that there was any reason for me to think he would ever cheat on me. We have never had issues like that in our 9 years together. I was just in a mess of a state. I knew who he was with. They have been friend of ours for all the time we have been together and his friends longer than that. 

Even hubby agrees that I have to go off of this drug.


----------



## MrsLJO

Good luck November Rayne! !!!!! Fx for you and your scan!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you MrsLJO all so exciting now. 

I have my scan booked in a bit later than usual so I'm having it at 10.20am tomorrow eek!!


----------



## kate26

aayla - Sorry you are going through all of that, sounds awful. Hopefully your doctor can get you off of it. Good job on your dieting! :)

NovemberRayne - soo excited for you!! keep us posted

Soo I am 4 days post my 1st iui, 3 days post the second. I work in healthcare and this morning threw up from the smell of the facility I was working in. Is it possible that it just smelled THAT bad, definitely. But I can't help but wonder if I'm just overly sensitive to smells? lol I'm totally losing it..time needs to hurry up!


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'll definitely let the ladies know how it goes. My OH is working away this week so I'll be going alone, so a bit sad about that. 

I really wasn't expecting AF to be perfectly on time after taking the pill this month.

Kate 26 - eeek that's so exciting, well not that you feel nauseous but could be a sign xx


----------



## danser55

aayla I hope you can go off the provera

CD1 is today finally! I am going in on Wednesday for baseline blood work and u/s, hopefully all looks good and I can get started on my meds that night or the next day.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Danser55 - ooh exciting!! Fingers crossed everything looks good for you on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## Realfemme30

OMG super excited for everyone. Looks like AF might be coming early for me. I started spotting thus morning. Will keep you guys posted


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - no wayyy.... I'm loving this.. we'll all be super close this cycle 

BTW. . What time is it there now? It's close to 4pm here


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- it's 11:05am


----------



## MrsLJO

Ooohhhh it's exciting for everyone now.

This wait is killing me. I've got 4 more sleeps until I can test. Bb are bigger but n pains/tenderness. No other symptoms today. I kow it's really over the top as some women don't have symptoms at all but I'm worried the trigger shot aide effects are wearing off now and I'm left with anxiety hormones. We want this so bad I'm just getting myself worked up with worry thinking iui hasn't worked and if I do test of Friday it will be a false positive....arrrggghhh frustration. Just want to test now!!!

Sorry rant over ...feel a little better now though. Just wish time would hurry up!


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- Awe you're almost there honey. Hang in there because we're all rooting for you. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MrsLJO

I'm just so impatient on a day to day basis but this is just the longest time ever. Nearly there!!! 
Thanks realfemme30 just wish I had twinges or more symptoms to hold on to but nothing today. (Very daft I know to get worked up over literally 'nothing' 
So glad I can express myself on here. I think I would just go loopy without it!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Quick question for those who've had medicated IUIs - when did you get your meds? Was it prior to this cycle or at baseline scan? I'm hoping that as they've indicated pills + trigger shot the hospital pharmacy would carry them.. I feel sooo unprepared now 

Realfemme30 - so I'm 5 hours ahead, that's not too bad. I can hang on a but if I need to do somersaults through this thread &#128514;

MrsLJO - only 4 more sleeps eek!! Try not to get too stressed, I'm sure you'll be fine honey xx


----------



## MrsLJO

I'm just so impatient on a day to day basis but this is just the longest time ever. Nearly there!!! 
Thanks realfemme30 just wish I had twinges or more symptoms to hold on to but nothing today. (Very daft I know to get worked up over literally 'nothing' 
So glad I can express myself on here. I think I would just go loopy without it!!


----------



## MrsLJO

I had medicated assisted iui. They have me my injections on my day 12 xxx


----------



## Realfemme30

Oh ok so mines is also medicated. I start clomid on day 3 and not sure about the prometrium but will let you know and my trigger shot is also done on day 12. If I'm not mistaken the prometrium will be for after the iui until I know I'm pregnant or not and if I am then I'll continue til further in pregnancy


----------



## MrsLJO

I have 2 injections daily from day 10 (sorry not 12) up until day 12 and then 3 injections on that last day (including the trigger) they then did the iui 38 hours later and took home 3 packets of tablets for increasing levels of progestrone. Still on them now and will continue those if test is positive for another 3 weeks. 

Xxx


----------



## danser55

Mine is medicated with injectibles. I got my meds and everything last week.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you ladies... I just coincidentally, found some older hospital letters about blood tests I had a few years back.

The haematologist that requested them noted that I had a Protein S deficiency so if I did intend to become pregnant I would need injectable low dose blood thinners leading up to treatment, all the way through pregnancy to 6 weeks post partum!! We wasn't thinking about it then so I forgot.. going to bring them with me tomorrow as well.. good thing I came across them!! I hope it doesn't delay anything &#128559;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- hopefully it doesn't and it was a false alarm. No AF &#128532;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh no babe &#128550; &#128550; it'll be here soon though.. I'm willing it to hurry up here too :hugs:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- thanks hun lol


----------



## beemeck

NovemberRayne said:


> Quick question for those who've had medicated IUIs - when did you get your meds? Was it prior to this cycle or at baseline scan? I'm hoping that as they've indicated pills + trigger shot the hospital pharmacy would carry them.. I feel sooo unprepared now
> 
> Realfemme30 - so I'm 5 hours ahead, that's not too bad. I can hang on a but if I need to do somersaults through this thread &#128514;
> 
> MrsLJO - only 4 more sleeps eek!! Try not to get too stressed, I'm sure you'll be fine honey xx

hey november! I was kind of panicked about this as my CD1 was a Sunday and I needed my meds by CD 3. I hadn't had anything. but the clinic called me back on monday and had my prescription in by the next day. the shot was shipped to me overnight so now it's been chilling in my fridge the past week lol. if you don't have any of your stuff yet, I know it sounds crazy but don't worry! it' moves fast! xx


----------



## beemeck

phew this thread moves fast! I'm never on on the weekends so I miss so much. congrats (odd I know) to all of those who got AF! sorry about the false alarm femme. and I'm anxiously awaiting bfps from kate and mrsljo (who I secretly call Mrs J-Lo to myself :haha: is your wife jennifer lopez??? :winkwink:) 

So nervous for my ultrasound on Friday. at first I was terrified of a million follies and a cancelled cycle ( I had a nightmare this weekend that I had 8 mature follicles lol) to now being afraid that I won't have any good ones. it makes no sense :dohh: so just anxiously awaiting! I have to start opks on wednesday and I'm nervous I'll get a positive and have to rush the trigger and everything else. giving up control to the docs was supposed to be relaxing for me - why do I have to freak out about everything, ugh!


----------



## kate26

Realfemme - that sucks about the false alarm, I'm sure it will be any day now!

Beemeck - keep us posted on how the ultrasound goes! I totally get where you are coming from, I am such an anxious person and constantly worry and over think everything. Which is why I am so shocked how calm I am, granted I'm symptom spotting like crazy and think I feel pregnant just a few days past iui lol but for some reason I feel no stress. I won't tell you to relax because we all know that's impossible, but just trust in the process. Feeling really confident we will all get our BFP's in no time! :)


----------



## Aayla

This thread does move fast. lol Wow. It should be no issue going off. I've used it to bring on af so just not taking it is fine. They wanted me on it because we were going on a break and it keeps the hyperplasia away. So i am going to call tomorrow. My other RE said that if I start to have serious mood swings to contact them. It is a known symptom so they are aware that it affects me more than the average person. 

I haven't taken it yesterday or today. Now I will wait for af to come and since my bmi is not down to what it needs to be for IUI we will be going back to just femara/letrozole.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I was up late last night stressing out lol getting ready to go for my scan now..eek in just over an hour I'll know for sure!! &#128550;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Just finished at the hospital.. it's a no go for me :nope:
The cyst is still there, its half the size it was measuring 21mm so I'm back on BC again.
Disappointed is not the word :cry::cry:

I'll still be cheering you all on, hoping to see a lot of BFPs from you wonderful ladies :hugs:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- So sorry love. Are they talking about surgery or just waiting til it gets smaller? 

I spotted again this morning. I dnt know why my body tripping but it need to get it all the way together. &#128532;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - they just want to wait it out with me taking BC. My doctor doesn't want to start me on any meds until it's gone completely. I have tickets to see Wicked in London for my 35th so may have to give them to my parents now as if it's gone I'll be having tracking scans.

The witch needs to hurry up and get here properly so you can get going!!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne-Awe that socks but hopefully that won't be the case. When is the next time you go in? And yes she does......Lil ugly self


----------



## kate26

NovemberRayne - so sorry :( Hopefully the bc does the trick and gets rid of it for good. We're all here for you if you need to vent!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - I have to go back CD2 of my next cycle, so should be around May 2nd, my 35th is the 6th eek 

Kate26 - I hope so.. it was pretty large and so painful when I last went so it kinda makes sense it's not totally gone.. I feel really deflated it took everything to not cry in the Dr's office & don't have my OH home till Friday.. I need her cuddles


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Oh ok. I'm sure it was very hard. Knowing me, I probably would've broke. But we'll see what happens. Just keep us posted hun


----------



## kate26

NovemberRayne - so frustrating :( at least it is half the size and you are moving in the right direction!

MrsLJO - how are you feeling today? anxious to start testing??


----------



## beemeck

oh rayne, I'm sorry. all of this stuff is so up in the air and I hate how literally nothing is guaranteed in TTC. not having your OH there has just got to be the worst. I hate going through sad things alone. sending you hugs! and looking forward to next cycle for you - hopefully it comes around soon!


----------



## Aayla

Oh rayne...that sucks. Nothing worse than a forced hold on ttc. 

AFM: I am down 6 lbs in 7 days. This program is awesome!


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Novemberrayne being benched a cycle sucks so much. I hope it goes by quickly and the cyst goes away.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 said:


> NovemberRayne- Oh ok. I'm sure it was very hard. Knowing me, I probably would've broke. But we'll see what happens. Just keep us posted hun

I will do definitely, besides I want to see all of you ladies getting your bfps 
*


kate26 said:


> NovemberRayne - so frustrating :( at least it is half the size and you are moving in the right direction!

It's just so annoying, but I understand why. Would be no point of stimulating with a cyst there. 



beemeck said:


> oh rayne, I'm sorry. all of this stuff is so up in the air and I hate how literally nothing is guaranteed in TTC. not having your OH there has just got to be the worst. I hate going through sad things alone. sending you hugs! and looking forward to next cycle for you - hopefully it comes around soon!

Thank you darling, just have to hope it's fine next cycle. I'm so in need of hugs today, but trying to tell myself, that it's not happening for the right reason. :hugs:



Aayla said:


> Oh rayne...that sucks. Nothing worse than a forced hold on ttc.

I know it really sucks!! It's been such a long road to get here.. but at least the start line is still in sight



danser55 said:


> I'm so sorry Novemberrayne being benched a cycle sucks so much.* I hope it goes by quickly and the cyst goes away.

Thanks hun, if it doesn't go I might actually cry. This is the second cycle I've missed out on because of the same cyst :(


----------



## danser55

Can they do anything to get rid of the cyst NovemberRayne?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Danser55 - the consultant said it could be drained but as they know it came from a follicle & nothing sinister they wont do it. I've been put on another course of birth control for 21 days and then get it rechecked on my next cycle.


----------



## Realfemme30

Good news ladies AF is hhhheerrreeee finally lol


----------



## Aayla

yay for af!!


----------



## MrsLJO

Woohoo to all those who got AF who wanted it 

I'm sorry November for the outcome of the scans. Like the other lovely ladies said- at least it's going reducing and going in the right direction. I'm really sorry.

Haven't been on for a couple of days because I think my AF is on her way. I nearly went out and bought tests yesterday but my wife and I agreed to wait until Friday. I've had no other syptoms a part from being a bit emotional and then grumpy as he'll (my staff love me at work at the moment) but that could be because I'm not due on in 2 days time!! Been tired too but that could be to lack of good night sleeps worrying! who know!
Didn't want to test to get a false positive but didn't want to see plain white either. It's only 2 more days so going to hang it out. 

How are you getting on kate?


----------



## Aayla

I had spotting today! af is on her way which is awesome. I called the doc and I am still waiting to hear back but by the sounds of it from his assistant I think coming off of the provera is fine as I have only been on it for 2 weeks (well I went off of it 3 days ago). 

I start my letrozole again on cd 3. While we won't be doing IUI until my bmi gets lower (hopefully I will get pregnant before that though) I will be sticking around to see how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Realfemme30

Thanks everyone just waiting on my nurse to email me back on what's next. I have to do blood work today and I should be going in tomorrow or Friday for blood work and ultrasound. I'll keep everyone posted.

MrsJLO- FX that AF doesn't come and you get a strong positive honey!!!

Aayla- I hope so too


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats on a period realfemme

Sorry you have to go on another cycle of BCP novemberrayne

I had my baseline this morning, there were 3 cysts, I will get my blood work confirmation in the afternoon and if that looks good I will begin stims tonight. I go back for monitoring Friday and Monday, he wants to keep track of me more closely to keep track of follicles versus cysts. If I don't get a call by 2pm it means my blood work is fine and I can start stims tonight. I really hope everything is fine. I don't want any delays.

I'm also having a hard time getting in a good mood or being hopeful. I'm trying so hard today.


----------



## beemeck

femme - hooray!!! let the games begin! :haha:

mrsljo - I hope you are wrong and AF isn't coming. when I got my BFP I was on holiday and was cramping so much that I kept going into public restrooms to make sure AF hadn't arrived. I was sure it had at a few different points, but nope. AF and pregnancy kinda feel the same! :dohh:

danser - I'm sorry you aren't feeling hopeful. It looks like your doc is really on top of things though and I am feeling hopeful for you. :hugs: I wish I would have had a baseline ultrasound so they knew what they were dealing with. I'm so nervous for what they will see on Friday. We will both be getting scans that day :hugs: wishing you a lot of luck!


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Yyyaaayyyy 

So it's confirmed that I'll be going in tomorrow for my cd 3 blood work and if everything looks good I'll be starting clomid tomorrow evening


----------



## danser55

Thanks beemeck I hope our ultrasounds both look good on Friday!!!!!!!!!

Thanks realfemme do you get a baseline ultrasound as well?


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Yes that's tomorrow and I'll have another one done on the 15th


----------



## Realfemme30

beemeck- No worries honey everything's gonna look great


----------



## kate26

realfemme - yay that's exciting! it all begins now! :)

mrsLJO - don't count yourself out yet, until AF arrives there is always a chance!

AFM.. I'm losing it LOL time is not moving, I swear! I'm 5 & 6dpiui, all of the symptoms I had been feeling have pretty well stopped since last night. I will start testing on Sunday I think, still seems sooo far away!


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Awe boo you're almost there. Come on ladies let all keep hope alive. We're all getting BFPS next month. And in some cases this month!!!!!


----------



## beemeck

kate - twws are the WORST. I think somehow time does slow down :haha: they've gotten easier for me as time goes on, but hopefully that's not needed for you! FX


----------



## Aayla

Danser: how exciting..hopefully you get to stim. 

Kate: hang on you are almost there. Just a few more days!! 

Real: Yay for Clomid!! 

MrsLJo: how are you? has af showed up? are you testing? 


AFM: CD 1 Today!! So excited. I start Femara on Friday! The earliest I should be able to test is the weekend of mothers day (here in Canada) which is May 8. I can start testing about May 6. (I don't bother to test any sooner than 13 dpo). My bday is May 12 so I am praying this cycle works.


----------



## pirate1974

Hi Ladies. 2 IUI will be next week. they mis timed my first one and i had already ovulated but we still went through with it. Started day 4 meds (clomid and femara) last night. Praying real strong this is my lucky one. We can't afford IVF and our insurance won't cover so an IUI baby will have be our blessing!


----------



## MrsLJO

Hey guys.
So 9dpiui!!!! Today I have belly button twinges and I'm super tired along with normal mood swings. Really really really have everything crossed that AF doesn't show up in 2 days time! 2 more sleeps until we take our first steps. 
The wifey is being supportive as ever! So excited and nervous to test really want to take it but so scared of the outcome at the same time. 
Time is really standing still! 2 more sleeps. 2 more sleeps!!!!!


----------



## MrsLJO

Hehe you girlie's make me chuckle. Not married to J Lo. They are just my initials but makes me giggle now eveytime I read or say it


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss 

pirate1974- Good luck hun

MrsJLO- You got this honey!!!! Claim it because it's yours love


----------



## kate26

MrsLJO - i'm so excited for you to start testing!!

today has been difficult .. I found out the my cousin who is expecting (accidentally) is having TWINS! I feel awful how much it bothers me. I want to be happy and excited for her. It's just so hard..all of the women on here would do anything for a baby and so many people out there are just getting pregnant when they don't want to be. ugh.. 
Trying to stay positive and look on the upside, if I do get pregnant it will be great to have kids the same age that can be as close as we were growing up, but I just feel so discouraged. I was feeling so positive and now I'm convinced it didn't work. Such a roller coaster of emotions from one minute to the next..


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- we all feel like that honey so dnt be hard on yourself. Stay strong and try to stay positive. Claim that it did work and know that we are all here for you honey


----------



## Aayla

Well I am F***ing gutted. Doc said no letrozole. We must do a biopsy and get the results back so I now have to sit through this freaking cycle doing absolutely nothing. Which sucks because that means I have to go back on the provera to induce it close to the end of this cycle because it doesn't come on its own. My biopsy is on the 12th. My thought is to bypass his orders and take it anyway on cd 5-9 instead of 3-7. Not sure what the difference will be since I ovulate late anyway.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- they always say Dr knows best but I always say follow your heart honey. What's the worst that can happen????


----------



## Aayla

the worst is that the hyperplasia is back. because the cells are atypical it means that if they are there I have a 30% chance of getting uterine cancer. But my original gyno said that once I start ovulating then it should go away. I have only had one cycle without ovulating since last June. 

even my mom says I know my body. What if I were ovulating on my own with this problem? 

but if it is back my last RE said that they would have to refer me to an oncologist because the progesterone is just too much for me. but I figure I will deal with that when it happens. 

I just don't know if I can now make it through this month having my hopes up to TTC and then have them gone. my due date is May 4th. Mother's day is May 8 and my bday is May 12. If I'm not pregnant by those dates at least I would be trying. but to have them pass me by while I sit in a limbo would suck.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- At the end of the day love you know wats best for you. Yes it would sucks but it's only going to make when you get that BFP even more soecial. We all understandv that thing take time. It's hard and it sucks but at this point we have to do what we have to do honey


----------



## kate26

aayla - sorry about the bad news :( to me, 30% chance of cancer would be very scary, but of course the choice is ultimately yours not your doctors. Who would have thought there would be so many obstacles to have a baby..in the end I hope we all get our little miracles!


----------



## Aayla

My other idea is to go back on the provera (I have only been off for 2 days) until I get the results and then go off. My period is quite light and it will stop as soon as I take the meds again.


----------



## danser55

I'm so sorry Aayla. I would really follow doctor's orders, if you aren't sure about what he is recommending at least get a second opinion.


----------



## danser55

I did my first injection for stims last night, it's gotten me a bit more excited about this iui. I still am trying to get too much hope. It sucks so much to have one disappointment after another.


----------



## beemeck

aayla - I'm sorry I really have no idea about any of that stuff. I had never heard of hyperplasia before but it does sound scary and I would probably skip the femara if I were in your shoes but it's so much easier said than done. skipping a cycle feels like a million years!! do you have a refill for femara then? 

danser - hooray !! you sound like me - I never really want to let myself get excited or get my hopes up. we've been let down by ttc so many times that it's easier to just expect the worst. which is why I've been all over the place with this IUI. my gut wants to be excited and my head wants to say it'll never happen and there's just a war going on inside me! :dohh: FX!

taking another opk soon and really hoping it's not positive. I'm not expecting it will be. less than 24 hours til my scan - ahhh!


----------



## Realfemme30

Yea I'm with danser55 on this one. I'd get a second opinion before I made a decision.

AFM- U/S looked great just waiting to here back about my blood work and if that's good then I'll be starting clomid tonight


----------



## Aayla

so hubby and I had a talk. the option of going back onto provera for a short while is a no. My weight is going down at a very good pace since I have been off of it and I am a crazy person on it. 

While it is hard to skip a cycle we know it has to be done. I've been dealing with this issue for years (it has been what has kept us from doing anything until last year). I know why he wants to do it but it just sucks cause I got my hopes up. 

So we are going to not do the femara and we will wait out this cycle. But since I have to induce my cycles if I am not on it I will have to go back on the provera for a week. My thought is to induce it early. Why give myself a 35 day cycle if I don't have to have one. I will have to wait until I get the results back of course but it should fall within my time frame. 

I'm a little more at peace now. I knew I was going to have to get through the hard days in may. But on the plus side we will still be trying in May so I don't have to wait out the month.


----------



## TattyOfRoses

Hello everyone! 

I'm currently 12dpo/dpiui and seemingly still in this, however if doesn't pan out this time then we will hopefully be on board for another at the end of April (pending no cysts and no need for provera). Unfortunately the RE we're working with leaves us hanging after IUI and doesn't run any tests until you have a bfp on a hpt, so no way to know if I actually ovulated or just created new cysts until the next round. He has me doing 3 cycles of Clomid/Novarel/IUI and this was cycle #1.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Tatty- don't you do OPKs?
Also, my RE doesn't do the progestrone test either. He said there is new research to suggest it isn't accurate and in his option it's a waste of money so maybe that's why you RE doesn't do it either. When will you plan to tests?


----------



## TattyOfRoses

Hi mrs.green, no I was told by the same RE that the HCG trigger interferes with the accuracy of OPKs.

I tested this morning and bfn. They told me not to test until 14dpiui, but I wanted to see if the trigger had cleared and had been really patient up to then. 

So as long as I don't see AF then I'll retest Saturday.

You're probably right about the progesterone testing, but just to be safe next cycle, I'm paying for it independent of my RE. I really think low progesterone has been a major factor in my inability to conceive the last 3.5 yrs.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- that's good hun

TattyOfRoses- Welcome and good luck

AFM- I'll be starting clomid tonight


----------



## MrsLJO

Hey lovely ladies! Today I am 10dpiui. We have visited 6 different supermarkets and bought a range of test from each one (just to make sure they are accurate)!!!!
We are going to test when we get home. Unlikely it will be an accurate reading but will keep testing every morning for the next week until AF turns up or until next Wednesday when our DR officially told us to test ;-) 
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Aayla

Danser: Yay for stimming! 

Real: Yay for clomid!

Tatty: welcome. If you are getting triggered after the opk's it shouldn't affect them. Which I do believe is how it is done. But I could see how the hcg might affect the progesterone. I get the 7dpo progesterone test. It has never been wrong yet. But I don't get the trigger shot.


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss so excited. Keep us posted


----------



## Aayla

MrsLJo: wooo hooo!! :happydance: pictures!!! I love squinting and seeing if I can see a line


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO - can't wait to see your BFP!!!!


----------



## TattyOfRoses

Aayla - Thanks!

Well...onto iui cycle #2. AF hit me like a brick wall this afternoon. I hate that my short LPs even affect medicated/triggered cycles. Anyway I'll have my cyst check u/s and blood work Saturday and pop back in to see how everyone else is doing until I can hopefully rejoin the ranks later this month.


----------



## MrsLJO

So took 2 test last night which both had faint lines on but unsure if it still the trigger shot in me etc.
Took 2 test today 11dpiui nearly 14dp trigger- and once again saw faint lines. Will test again tomorrow to see if the lines are getting darker if light then I will know if it's the hcg trigger levels or pregnancy!!!!


----------



## MrsLJO

Test- 11dpiui- trigger shot or pregnant??
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160408-WA0001.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Aayla

Hard to say. They say to wait 2 weeks for some hcg leaves earlier and some later. And what is also confusing is usually by this point, if you are pregnant, implantation has happened so while you may have hcg left because of trigger you could also be producing it at the same time. 

I see the lines though. Looking forward to more tests.


----------



## NovemberRayne

How are all my lovely ladies doing? 

MrsLJO - ooh I see you're testing now, can see the lines there!! Fx they get darker for you :happydance:

I had a few days off, I was really miserable about not being able to start. But had a long call with my bestie in London & distracted my self with friends here I feel a lot better.. my Fiancée is finally back tonight yaaay!!!

Is anyone close to IUI date yet?


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- I was just thinking about you behind this morning. But I'm glad you're feeling better.

MrsJLO- I hope they get darker for you honey. FX for you hun

AFM- I'll be taking my 2nd pill of clomid tonight and my iui has been moved up to the 17th. But we'll see what happens on the 15th with my blood work and u/s


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO - definitely lines there, FX they get darker!! :) you're giving me hope!

NovemberRayne - yay for fiance coming back!!

Realfemme - so you're just over a week away most likely! Are you getting excited??

As for me..I'm doing okay, been having very weird dreams the past two nights about people I haven't seen for years. I need to stay off of google, every little thing that happens to me I somehow read that it could be an early symptom LOL I decided to go and buy 4 tests. I'll test Sunday - Wednesday, if Wednesday is neg. I will most likely be getting AF or at least spotting right around then. We'll see what happens!


----------



## beemeck

woo hoo mrs ljo - FX it's the start of a bfp! I know nothing about this whole process (with the trigger shot and what not) because this is my first IUI too! good luck!!

kate - weird dreams are good! lol I have the same problem - every random thing that happens to me turns out to be a bfp symptom :dohh: once month I noticed odd smelling urine. I was actually just alarmed in general and looked it up without anything to do with ttc and of course it came back as a pregnancy symptom. ugh. good luck - almost testing time!!

november - so glad you feel better :hugs: I hope this month can fly by for you and that the cyst shrinks down to nothing!

I had my LH surge this AM before my ultrasound appt. So now my IUI will be tomorrow morning. I did trigger today anyway because he said it's just an extra boost and I had one nice follie so no chance of multiples :haha: so excited!


----------



## danser55

I had monitoring today to check the growth of cysts versus follicles, I think there are about 5-6 follicles growing so far. 

I go back on Monday, he said Wednesday we would have more of an idea about when the iui would be.


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yes I'm very excited and don't worry I just did the same thing this morning. I couldn't sleep for nothing after taking that clomid. But my FX for you guys to get your bfps


----------



## danser55

I hope it's the start of a bfp mrsljo.

I hope the month flies by for your Novemberrayne

Good luck with the iui tomorrow beek!


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- no worries honey.....you'll be ready and FX are crossed with lots of prayers


----------



## kate26

beemeck - ok, glad I'm not the only one who goes crazy with google lol that's so exciting your first iui is tomorrow! awesome there are so many of us so close together...how amazing would it be to have us ALL have success this month?! trying to stay positive..anything can happen!


----------



## MrsLJO

So we tested again this morning. Took 2 clear blue and 2 hcg test to be sure. Yesterday it took 4 minutes to show today we got this after 2 minutes.... see what you think girlie's? !?!?!
Will be testing again tomorrow to see if it gets darker quicker:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160409-WA0002.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG-20160409-WA0000.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## boopin4baby

Those are definitely positive tests!! Congrats LJO!! :happydance:


----------



## Aayla

Holy crap! Those are way darker than yesterday!! Woot woot!!


----------



## MrsLJO

That's what I thought!! Just hoping it's not a false positive with all of the extra injections I took. I can't believe that it could actually be positive?!?!? First time iui.....Can't wait to test again tomorrow!!!


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO!! congrats!!!! so exciting :)


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- Definitely positive.....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## danser55

congrats!


----------



## MrsLJO

13dpiui - 3 more test taken this morning.....I think lines are definately darker. And the clear blue tests says yes!!!!!! I am going to keep testing everyday until I have my appointment with the fertility clinic on Wednesday! !!!! I'm just blown away....Is this real??? :bfp::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20160410_072421.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 11









20160410_072339.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsLJO

Kate26....Let us know when you've tested......I can't wait to see your BFP! !!!


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO - amazing!! congrats!!

I did test this morning..I am 9&10dpiui..negative :( AF isn't due until next Saturday, though so 6 days away. And the only other thing I'm feeling somewhat hopeful about is that starting last night I had cramping low down in the abdomen and lower back, I am just HOPING it was implantation. Seeing the negative was much harder than I expected it to be, even though I went into it telling myself it was too early. I don't know if I will keep testing daily or give myself a couple days and then start again..


----------



## MrsLJO

It still is early hun. I only did my first one 11dpiui because I'm on a 25 day cycle and they prolonged ovulation. Maybe testing in a couple of days to see if the line darkens. You're still in the game your hcg level just may not be high enough to detect yet. Fx crossed for you xxx


----------



## kate26

thanks mrsLJO..does make me feel a little better. I also used a digital which I've heard aren't the best for getting very early positives. The cramps I've had since yesterday, and still have now feel like AF cramps which I NEVER get a week early, and the more I read online the more I read that they could be a good sign for implantation, so we'll see! Not counting myself out yet


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- I agree with MrsJLO. It's still early and I would give it a few more days then test.

AFM- This clomid ain't no joke. Between the vivid dreams, hot flashes and mood swings I'mean going crazy. Only one more day to go and I'll be done with it.


----------



## kate26

realfemme - thanks, I think I will at least skip tomorrow for sure, then maybe start testing again on Tuesday. That sounds rough with clomid! Hopefully all of the side effects from it will go away once you stop. With Letrozole the only symptom I really had was headaches, which weren't too bad. It's these last couple days where I feel extra emotional and crazy - nothing to do with meds, just beyond anxious. Hoping this is the last time for a long time I have to go through a two week wait! lol


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- I just said the same thing to myself. I pray I dnt have to do another round. Because although the side effects aren't that bad, my OH don't know what to do or say around me lol


----------



## Aayla

Congrats MrsLJO!!!

Kate: definitely early. Most ladies don't get a positive that early. 

Real: clomid is horrible. I gained 10 lbs in my first month, the hot flashes sucked. I would talk to your doc about switching to letrozole. It doesn't dry up cm, has a short half life so it doesn't thin the lining and no major side effects.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- Thanks but I'm praying this is the only time I have to go through this. I'm feeling a lot better today and I'm not driving my OH crazy &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Aayla

Oh but of course. We all want it to work in just one cycle. I'm hoping our next cycle takes so we don't have to do IUI but if it doesn't we are planning ahead.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- It's always nice to have a plan b tho


----------



## NovemberRayne

Awww congratulations MrsLJO :happydance: so happy for you darling 

Got my little lady back home and I'm so happy but I have an awful cold. So I'm all bunged up and miserable lol just popped in to see how everyone is doing loving there's good news already xx


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Awe feel better sweetie. I know you're happy that your OH is home &#128518;&#128522;


----------



## kate26

so yesterday afternoon I was feeling pretty down and mid afternoon decided to do a cheapie test, and saw the FAINTEST line. But still, a line! 
So of course I could hardly sleep, woke up at 5:30, took a FRER and THERE IS A LINE!!!!!!! It is pink, it came up during the same time as the first one about 2.5 minutes, It is really really faint, but it's there!! Picture sucks from my phone camera, not showing up nearly as well as it is in real life...
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









test10.11dpiui.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kate26

ugh you can hardly see it at all in that photo..I swear it's more noticeable and pink in person!


----------



## beemeck

Girl you can see that plain as day - you're pregnant !!! Congrats !!!


----------



## kate26

ahhhh!!! thank you! freaking out slightly lol I just can't believe it


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Get the heck outta here.....Girl that's a positive. Ssssooooo exciting.

AFM- I'm doing better withan the clomid and slept like a baby last night. Only one more day of clomid then my blood work and ultrasound on Friday.


----------



## kate26

realfemme - thank you! I am so in shock, doesn't feel real..this week has been such an emotional rollercoaster! I'm hoping the line gets darker tomorrow and then I will see when they let me come in for bloodwork, I'm pretty sure they said it won't be until Thursday which is two weeks from the first iui. 
Glad you're feeling better. So what happens after ultrasound? They will see how follicles are doing and go from there?


----------



## Realfemme30

Kaye26- Claim it honey because you got it. And thanks but yes they will be and if everything looks good then I'll do the trigger shot that night and have my iui done Sunday


----------



## kate26

realfemme - awesome! so soon :)


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yes that's what I said but we're excited and praying for the best.


----------



## danser55

Congrats Kate you definitely see a line.


----------



## danser55

So today is CD 8 day 5 of stims. I got checked this morning the cysts are going away. I've got one follicle around 14 and a few more around 11 or so. I go back on Wednesday IUI may be around Friday.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- So happy for you and my FX. Hopefully mines will be right behind yours


----------



## Aayla

Kate: I just had a dream about you being pregnant!! (even though I have no idea what you look like lol) Oh my gooodness this is exciting!! and those lines are as clear as day. Didn't even have to click on the pic!

Danser: IUI on friday? ooooh So exciting!! 

Real: IUI on Sunday? everyone's is coming up so fast!! 

If you are all pregnant, or get pregnant, I may jut insist on iui for my first round. lol

AFM: biopsy is tomorrow. ugh. It hurts so much. I usually have to play a game on my phone to get through it. Weird, I know. I look like one of those millennials that can't put their damn phone down but it's a great distraction.


----------



## MrsLJO

Eekkk kate I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see those lines darken over the next couple of days!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- lol that's not weird at all because I do it all the time or I turn to my books on my phone lol


----------



## Aayla

Real: glad I am not the only one. And this is my first biopsy with my new doc. My old one knew of my pain intolerance. I was actually diagnosed this by my gyno years ago. Not many believe me though. I really have little tolerance. But if I can breathe through it and keep distracted it is over fairly quickly. I am more excited to talk over everything with him.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- Do what helps you get thru honey. People gone always have something to say. &#128521;&#128522;


----------



## danser55

Good luck tomorrow Aayla!


----------



## kate26

thank you so much for all of the support ladies, I still can't believe it. I'm going to call tomorrow and see if they let me come in for blood work early, it will be 12dpiui so maybe!

aayla - good luck tomorrow! definitely do whatever you have to to distract yourself :) also that's too funny you had a dream about me lol maybe it helped me get some positive vibes ;)

danser and realfemme - so excited for you guys and your upcoming iui's, I feel like we are on a roll with this forum so I'm hoping you will be just as successful!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yes we are and we gone keep all the positive vibes and prayers going. Hopefully you FX for us all


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh my gosh Kate26!!! Congratulations honey! 
Those lines are as clear as day!! 

Realfemme30 and Danser55 good luck with your upcoming IUIs ladies

This month is shaping up to be a lucky one.. Lets keep the bfps coming :happydance:

Good luck with your biopsy Aayla xx


----------



## kate26

I woke up and did a FRER digital again (negative digital two days ago) and another FRER with the lines....the lines were the same as yesterday, and the digital is in the pic!! :bfp: I think I'm actually starting to believe it now :)
 



Attached Files:







YES.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss honey!!!! You better believe it now.....Congratulations whoop whoop &#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#128118;&#128118;&#128118;


----------



## Aayla

Woop Woop!!! Can't deny a straight up yes!!! Congrats Kate!!!


----------



## beemeck

loving the bfps girls!! 

so far, this thread has had good luck!

I've been MIA but trying to keep busy. I had my IUI done on Saturday. but thanks to temping, I found out that I had in fact O'ed on Friday so I bummed that the timing was off. Holding out some hope that this worked, but not too much. 

looking forward to next IUI when I will have a better idea of timing! 

good luck to the ladies going in on friday for your scans :hugs::hugs: and good luck aayla and rayne with your cyst and hyperplasia!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## danser55

I am in the process of getting second opinions from other RE's and I got an ultrasound this morning. So I was able to get another follicle check and I have 2 at 15 and another at 12 and I think 1 more around 13 or so. I am excited for tomorrow's appointment to see when trigger and iui will be. I really hope this works and I don't need to switch RE's. I think if this IUI doesn't work, we will be switching RE's going back to doing IVF.

I hope this is a lucky thread for us all. Although given my history a BFP doesn't = a take home baby.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Don't think that way honey. Continue to be positive. Everything looks and sounds good. Keep us posted


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yaay congrats Kate..it's totally confirmed now!!! I'm so happy for you

Beemeck - fx you also have a bfp, you may have o'd Friday but maybe just in time to be caught on IUI day

Danser55 - don't give up hope darling, I've had two early losses when I was a lot younger so I totally know how you feel, I fear the same also.. but we must always hold on to hope & faith that we'll hold our own babies in our arms no matter how long the journey :hugs:

Realfemme30 - have you got a date for IUI yet?

AFM - still on my pills, but I'm bleeding atm, quite a bit heavier than usual AF for the past 2 days.. ugh, so along with my heavy cold I'm cramping also lol


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- It's supposed to be this weekend. But it depends on blood work and ultrasound on Friday


----------



## Aayla

Did my biopsy. it hurt but it was quick. My new doc is great. He said my lining looks great and he didn't get a lot of tissue (which is a very good thing) and he thinks it will come back that the hyperplasia is still gone. We have plans for both scenarios

1) if the hyperplasia is gone I go back onto letrozole. No IUI right away. I have 3 months of letrozole left so I will give it that long and if not then I will insist on IUI myself. 

2) if the hyperplasia is back then I will be going on Mirena for 3 months as it is a better progesterone for me and doesn't have the crazy side effects. After 3 months another biopsy, if it's gone I go back on to letrozole. 

So I am pretty excited and will be waiting anxiously for my doc to call with the results. I will have to induce my next cycle as af never comes on her home when I am on an unmedicated cycle.


----------



## danser55

Glad it went well Aayla. How soon will you get the results?


----------



## Aayla

In about a week. It never takes long with them. Probably because they are a private clinic. Unfortunately it's too late to do anything this cycle. Just have to wait it out until the next one.


----------



## kate26

aayla - sounds like you have a plan all figured out, glad the procedure was quick for you!

beemeck - i'm not that familiar with temping, can you tell based on that for sure the day that you ovulated??

afm ... I have never gone from the happiest to the saddest person so quickly in one day. I was SO excited and happy this morning after my positive digital, called and booked my blood work for Thursday. Then this afternoon went to the washroom and (sorry for tmi) but when I wiped there was red blood on the toilet paper, no more came out, and then a couple hours later I went and there wasn't red blood but very faint reddish/brown colour, I am so terrified AF is starting. Anyone know much about chemical pregnancies? Or any other reason I could have been having some cramping and spotting?? I have also been having mild cramps... At least Thursday after blood work I should know either way I would hope based on beta.


----------



## beemeck

It really could be nothing. A lot of women cramp and spot early on and everything turns out fine. Just so you know it's not 100% going to end badly! It could be nothing and I am SO keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you love <3


----------



## Aayla

Like Bee said it could be nothing. 

the term chemical pregnancy is a misnomer. It is usually given to a pregnancy that is detected before your period is due but when your period date comes you are on time or just a few days late. This period will likely be slightly heavier and/or longer than normal. But it is still a pregnancy. and it is still a miscarriage. (hence the heavier and longer af). 

I do hope this is not what you are going through. fx for you!


----------



## kate26

thanks ladies..I have read a lot of stories of women who have bleeding early on and it has turned out ok, but it doesn't make it any less scary. I also know someone who had what seemed like normal AF right on schedule for her first couple of months of pregnancy. So far I have only seen traces of blood when I wipe...it will be a long wait to get blood work back on Thursday. Do you know if (based on beta) they will know for sure if it's a chemical or not?


----------



## Aayla

Not the first one. (unless your number is out of range for how far along you should be). They will usually do a beta, then wait 48 hours and do another. If the number isn't doubling properly or going down then it is likely a miscarriage. sometimes if the number goes up but isn't double they will do it again. Just to see what your numbers are doing. some double up to every 72 hours.


----------



## kate26

okay thanks..sorry to be a downer :( this thread has been so positive for the most part so far. I'll keep you guys updated on how things go


----------



## beemeck

Aw Kate I know how scary it is. I was in the same boat a year ago and it was the most awful thing because my situation had a bad ending but was also vastly different. It's so, so scary and I'm sorry you are going through this. I didn't have much time to post in the first response but also really wanted to respond bc I know how frightening it is. I would call your doc and let them know you are bleeding after a pos digi and they should do a blood draw for you tomorrow ....


----------



## Aayla

I have been through it as well. 4 days past when af was due I started spotting. I went to the hospital the next day and then I had to wait a week because no one would give me another blood draw, I finally went to my regular gp. From the sunday to the friday it went from 365 to 31. It was confirmed then. and it was hell not knowing. so make sure to insist in getting what you want. No one should have to wait it out and not know. 

But we are here for you. Update us. while it is sad you need to know that you have people who understand, which can be so important when you don't have them in RL.


----------



## kate26

okay so no cramping since late afternoon yesterday, took another test this morning and by far the darkest I have taken so far so I am hoping that is a good sign. I have also gone to the washroom like 10 times between when I saw red and now because I am so nervous and so far ALL clear. Crossing my fingers, toes, everything I can that it was just a random bit of spotting and I won't see it again.

beemeck and aayla - thank you so much for the support. <3


----------



## danser55

I'm glad the line is getting darker Kate, I hope everything continues to be ok!

I had another observation this morning, I go back in tomorrow and IUI will probably be on Saturday. So I'm feeling a bit more positive about how things are going. 

I feel a bit scared, as I have several follicles that are all in the same range size wise so if they all release an egg. I feel like the chance for multiples is even higher.


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- That's good and I'm glad that it stopped. My everything is crossed for you honey.

danser55- That's great news and hopefully that won't be the case. I'm sure they would let you know and advise you on what is or isn't going to happen


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> Kate26- That's good and I'm glad that it stopped. My everything is crossed for you honey.
> 
> danser55- That's great news and hopefully that won't be the case. I'm sure they would let you know and advise you on what is or isn't going to happen

Thanks! I go back in tomorrow so we will see what happens.


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Ok good luck and let us know what happens


----------



## kate26

danser - at least you have a great chance of one of those follicles doing exactly what it needs to! :)

thanks everyone for the support!! seriously, you have helped me get through this past couple of weeks like you wouldn't believe <3

Still all clear when I've been using the washroom.. I also stopped googling things like "chemical pregnancy" or "miscarriage" and instead starting looking at stories of people that had spotting when AF was due and everything turned out just fine, it is way more common than I thought so that gives me hope. Also the fact that my tests are just getting stronger and stronger and the AF cramps are gone. Trying to regain my positive attitude and KNOW that everything will work out!! :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I haven't posted much since I'm not doing iui but I've been reading along and I have wanted to say Kate you're in my thoughts! I hope everything turns out wonderful!


----------



## Aayla

Kate: that is great news. I'm glad it has stopped and the tests are darker. My everything is crossed for you as well

Danser: how exciting it is coming up so soon!! if you do have multiple follies the same size will you skip the cycle. Some docs want you to do that if you have the chance at multiples. or more than 2 anyway. Some are okay with taking the chance on twins. but 3 or more they tend to back away from. Hubby and I have discussed it and we are all for multiples. we are a crazy bunch :haha:


----------



## danser55

Aayla-My RE did warn us in the beginning about multiples but hasn't said anything about cancelling this cycle or being concerned. I am a bit though since my lead follicle or follicles are 3 all about the same size. I do not want to be offered some reality TV show for having like 6 kids at once.


----------



## danser55

For those on IUI #2 or who have already triggered, do you mind sharing what your follicle sizes were? I was told this morning to step down my dosage again, but then I was told a little while ago not to step down. So ok. 

Does trigger release the eggs 36 hours later regardless of maturity, or will the egg only release once it's mature? Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## kate26

danser - while I have no experience with a trigger, I feel like I have read in several places it will only release mature eggs? But of course I don't know that 100%

I have now been over 24hrs since that one tiny bit of red on the toilet paper! yay! and zero AF cramps! I downloaded the "what to expect" app when I first got my bfp a few days ago, and as I sat here obsessing over stories online, it popped up with a notification telling me what to expect of my body right now, almost word for word said you can expect red/pink/brown spotting as the fertilized egg is snuggling in to your body, and cramps at this stage are nothing to worry about. Just in case any of the other ladies experience the same thing, it was major reassurance for me after reading that :)
Also, some days with work I spend the majority of the day at a computer 
(hence the million daily posts sometimes LOL) sorry !


----------



## beemeck

Danser my follicle was 21mm. I believe the trigger shot releases the egg 36 hours regardless but from what I understand the follicle grows 1-2mm a day including the 36 hours post trigger. I didn't need to trigger this cycle because it happened on its own so I can't be sure !


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate26 - so glad the spotting has stopped for you..are you going in for bloods soon?? I'm crossing everything for you that all stays perfectly fine for you darling :hugs:


----------



## kate26

november - thanks, feeling great! just sore boobs now like you wouldn't believe lol (never have that with AF) Blood work 7:30am tomorrow :) I see a fertility specialist at my local hospital, it's just a a fertility clinic they run in there so they do things differently. The nurse told me today that they will do blood work tomorrow, as long as they are happy with the levels I will have ultrasound booked for 2 weeks from now and then be transferred off to my family doctor. I asked if I would get second bloods done to make sure levels are rising, she said unless you start actually bleeding or have anything they are concerned about, they are content with just one blood draw, a one time spotting isn't of concern I guess so that is very comforting :)


----------



## danser55

IUI will be on Saturday I trigger tonight. My lead follicle was 18 1/2, the others close behind it were 2 17 1/2, a 17 and 16 1/2. So we will see what happens.


----------



## Aayla

oooh...exciting Danser!!!


----------



## kate26

Danser- exciting!! So soon!

I had bloods done this morning. Hcg was 61, she said if it was over 100 we wouldn't need another one but she has seen pregnancies at that number go either way so just to be safe I will go for bloodwork again Monday. Still no more cramps or spotting, so I'm hopeful :)


----------



## kate26

MrsLJO - how are you doing?? Did you go in for blood work yet? Been thinking about you!


----------



## danser55

Kate I hope the second blood draw goes well and the numbers continue to rise.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Good luck Kate!


----------



## danser55

So I'm trying not to freak out, my RE has an online portal so I get my blood work results there. My E2 is at 1200 greater than it was for my last IVF cycle. I was told previously to take the e2 and divide by 2 and that's about the # of mature eggs. That means about 6 even if it's 1 or 2 less that's a bit scary.


----------



## beemeck

I would have guessed 5 mature follicles for you danser based on what you said. I guess 18 and over is actually mature even though they like to see 20+, and they are supposed to grow by 1-2 mm a day so it seems like that would give you 5. It's totally scary but I had a friend due an IUI with that many and still end up bfn. it makes no sense but go with your gut. you'll know more at your next ultrasound!


----------



## danser55

beemeck said:


> I would have guessed 5 mature follicles for you danser based on what you said. I guess 18 and over is actually mature even though they like to see 20+, and they are supposed to grow by 1-2 mm a day so it seems like that would give you 5. It's totally scary but I had a friend due an IUI with that many and still end up bfn. it makes no sense but go with your gut. you'll know more at your next ultrasound!

Yea it could still all lead to a BFN. Hopefully not.


----------



## Aayla

Danser: I say go for it!! But I am a crazy person. :haha:


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> Danser: I say go for it!! But I am a crazy person. :haha:

Oh we are going for it. I'm nervous but we're going for it.


----------



## Aayla

Awesome. I am excited for you


----------



## Aayla

So we have a thing called My Ehealth. This is an online site where we can check lab results. I have been able to check my progesterone and pregnancy tests before the doc calls. Sometimes they don't call because they know this exists. 

So I decided to check to see if my results of the biopsy showed up. It was exciting to see that they had final results but it says only doctors can call for the results. Since doctors are so damn busy I likely won't hear anything until next week. I am hoping to hear something tomorrow but we will see when they call or get the results. It is so frustrating to know the results are there but to have to wait.


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> So we have a thing called My Ehealth. This is an online site where we can check lab results. I have been able to check my progesterone and pregnancy tests before the doc calls. Sometimes they don't call because they know this exists.
> 
> So I decided to check to see if my results of the biopsy showed up. It was exciting to see that they had final results but it says only doctors can call for the results. Since doctors are so damn busy I likely won't hear anything until next week. I am hoping to hear something tomorrow but we will see when they call or get the results. It is so frustrating to know the results are there but to have to wait.

That is so frustrating to have to wait. You can either enjoy the weekend and not worry or trying calling today to see if you can get ahold of someone. I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## Realfemme30

Just had my appointment as well and all looks good just a little quiet as far as me being ready to do my trigger. But I go back Sunday again for another ultrasound.


----------



## danser55

Hopefully on Sunday it looks a bit more active and you have some bigger follicles.


----------



## pirate1974

I'm getting frustrated. I'm taking clomid and femara, this is my 2nd month of IUI and each month I only have 1 dominant follicle and the closest ones after that one are tiny. So once again, only one egg will (potentiallY) be released. I thought one of the major points of clomid was have at least 2 eggs to increase your chances! Hugely sad about how it's all going. I'm so old!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Pirate:why are you on both drugs?


----------



## pirate1974

I never asked that which makes me feel like the stupidest patient ever! But when i first started I got the prescription and then I only go in for monitoring and never see the doc except during the iui so I shall ask that this next iui this weekend and let you know. Valid question.


----------



## MrsLJO

It's been crazy busy with work this week and trying to keep myself distracted. The official doctors test on Wednesday came up with 2 very strong lines on. We have been booked in for a scan on wed 27th which is the day before our 4 year wedding anniversary so hopefully it will be a double celebration. I seem to be just as anxious about this wait for the 6 week scan that the outcome of the iui. These 2ww's are awful. 
Glad to here iui's are on the move! Loving the updates from everyone can't wait to hear more good news from you all. 
How are you doing kate? Xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hello -- Can I join your thread?

I just had my 1st IUI today and I'm SUPER excited!!! :wohoo:

I am in a same-sex relationship and we used donor sperm. 

So happy to see this April group!! Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I have a question... my doctor did an ultrasound on Wednesday and the biggest follicle was 16. So they had me trigger early Thursday morning and then we just did the IUI today (Friday) at noon.

Shouldn't they have done another ultrasound today though first? I was expecting to have an ultrasound to make sure I was ovulating. I thought she would want to confirm before inseminating. Any thoughts?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Just popped in to see how my ladies are doing.. :hugs:

MrsLJO - how lovely to see strong lines.. good luck with the scan & happy anniversary in advance

Aayla - fx that you get your results soon

Realfemme30 & Danser55 - eek I'm excited for your IUIs fx we have more bfps 

Kate & Beemeck - how are you both doing?? 

AFM : 9 more days on bcp, the bleeds and spotting are super annoying, how do women do this long term lol otherwise looking forward to wifeys birthday on the 20th hoping to feel better by then to spoil her.


----------



## kate26

realfemme - hopefully by Sunday things have progressed nicely for you and you're ready for that trigger!

aayla - were you able to track anyone down for your test results or are you stuck waiting until monday?

mrsLJO - oh very exciting!! did they not to blood work for you at that first visit? glad you're keeping busy, I would be dying for time to move quickly and get to that ultrasound!

ruby - welcome! I don't have experience with the trigger or a monitored cycle, so I'm not too sure, but let us know how things progress! 

November - 9 more days! you can do it! :) at least you have the wifeys birthday to look forward too, any little distraction is always nice!

AFM...still feeling good, boobs are so sore still and I'm finding myself very tired early in the day but I know that is all normal. AF would officially be due today! Fingers crossed I make it through this weekend and have a huge rise in hcg Monday morning :)


----------



## Aayla

I called the doc and his assistant said that while My Ehealth says it is final they are still waiting for the results and that they will call me as soon as they know. Which will now be at least monday since no one gets results on the weekend. 

I restarted my provera. I should have the results fairly soon and by the time I get the results it should be about the time to stop them to induce a new cycle. I already have the letrozole ready to go. I just need to pick up some CB Digi OPK's.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- I hope so too. They changed it to Monday but either way we'll see what happens 

pirate1974- that's what I wanna know as well. Don't they both do the same thing?


----------



## danser55

Good luck realfemme!
Aayla I hope they call on Monday
Ruby- I had my iui today and they did not do an u/s the day of. 

I had my iui this morning. H's count was 72.9 million and 65% motility. It went well. I just feel very crampy.


----------



## Realfemme30

RubyRainbows- Welcome to the group and good luck

Aayla- Good luck to you as well

Kate26- No worries love. Stay positive and know that you got this.

danser55- Congrats and my FX for you. Hopefully the crampiness stops soon.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Kate26 - I'm trying not to get too excited, I'm almost scared it's still there. So glad you're having a good time of it so far xxx

Welcome Ruby.. congrats for your IUI hope all goes well for you fx xxx

I have this irrational fear that the second I turn 35 in a few weeks it's just going to be hard to concieve.. the nurses that I've seen so far keep saying I'm young & not to worry bit I hear the sound of my clock thumping.. like I said irrational lol


----------



## kate26

aayla - thinking of you today, hopefully you get some good news :)

danser - congrats on the iui, how are you doing? 

november - definitely irrational lol but I think TTC makes us all a little crazy, I just know you'll have success very soon :)

AFM.. my numbers should have doubled twice since Thursday to this morning..the nurse said anything over 200 she would be happy with, got my results just now and....390!!!! So unbelievably relieved and excited, first ultrasound booked for May 2nd :)


----------



## beemeck

kate!!! so, so happy for you! congrats girl <3 

I am 10dpo, 9dpiui and am going to test on Friday if my temp is still up. I doubt it will be. I think the timing of the iui was just too late. but I'm trying to look forward to next cycle!


----------



## kate26

beemeck, thanks so much! I still have my fingers crossed for you for this cycle :)


----------



## danser55

beemeck I hope you are wrong about the timing. How do you know when you O'd?

The cramping finally stopped I feel back to normal but very tired. I go in on Friday for progesterone level check and a u/s to check on any cysts. I hate this waiting part.


----------



## danser55

yay for great numbers Kate!


----------



## beemeck

glad the cramping eased up danser - I had it pretty bad as well. FX for you!
how many follies did you end up having?

I continued to temp this cycle to see what it showed me. seems like the meds didn't affect my temps at all and I got a clear temp jump the day of the IUI.


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Keep that excitement boo. And dnt worry about being irrational or not. We're all here for you boo

Kate26- CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!

beemeck- Don't give up hun. There's still a chance. Keep the faith and stay strong. I'm praying for you.

danser55- How you feeling? How's everything going? 

AFM- The ultrasound look good. Follicles are starting to make progress. I have one on my right side that's at 11.4. And will go back either tomorrow or Wednesday to get measured again depending on my estrogen results today


----------



## danser55

realfemme I feel good today just bloated and tired no more cramping.


----------



## danser55

beemeck said:


> glad the cramping eased up danser - I had it pretty bad as well. FX for you!
> how many follies did you end up having?
> 
> I continued to temp this cycle to see what it showed me. seems like the meds didn't affect my temps at all and I got a clear temp jump the day of the IUI.

They didn't measure my follicles the day of the IUI on Thursday I had 18 1/2, 2- 17 1/2, a 17 and a 16 1/2, plus a few smaller ones. I am temping as well, my temps though since I've taken the trigger have been pretty high. So my temp jump correlated more to me taking my trigger than when I O'd. Based on some pains I had I think it was Friday night when I actually O'd.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- That's good good to hear


----------



## beemeck

friday night would be perfect timing danser! the trigger didn't affect my temps. I looked on FF chart gallery too and didn't see many charts that the temp jump until 36 after trigger so just due to ovulation. so I just stayed temping even though my docs told me not to. I'm glad I did - my chart looks just like ever other month!


----------



## Aayla

Kate: So happy your numbers are great!! 

beemeck: FX for you that FF is wrong. But if it isn't and you did miss your window then I would tell the doc that you O the same day as a positive OPK. That happened to me one cycle. thankfully I was making sure we did it every day during that week. :haha: And looking back on your previous charts it is uncommon for you either. What time did you do your opk and got the positive? 

Danser: good luck on your scans on friday. Are you testing out the trigger or just waiting 2 weeks? 


AFM: just waiting for the doc to call. I started my provera again so that if I get a call in the next day or two I will be ready. Since I just had a bleed I am not sure if 7 days will be long enough. I might make it 10. I am on day 5 today.


----------



## beemeck

thanks aayla! good luck to you! I still feel so clueless and I also know nothing about provera, but keep us posted and hope that everything is headed in the right direction :hugs:

I do occasionally O the same day of opk. it's either the day of or day after and this month I got my pos with fmu. I never test that early but did that morning before my ultrasound at 8. it was so close to positive the night before too. so when I went in for my ultrasound on friday, the tech said my follicle had just ruptured (it disappears completely not long after rupturing so it seemed like they are able to pinpoint it perfectly when that happens). so the tech said, you'll prob get your iui today, the nurse said you'll prob get your iui today, let me get the doc. doc came in and said iui tomorrow and I'm kicking myself now not questioning any of it. I just assumed that doc knew better than the tech and nurse but I'm wondering how much he even looked at my stuff then. ugh :dohh:

having high hopes that next cycle will be timed better!


----------



## Aayla

Well I suppose it could still be possible though. IUI is different than sex. With sex it would be a no go because it takes so long for the sperm to go through the cervix and get up to the egg. But with an IUI it's putting those guys right up there. so it is possible that even though the egg was released the sperm got to it in time. According to my googling the egg will wait for 24 hours for sperm to come. if not, it moves through the uterus and then disintegrates. 

So i say you have a chance still.


----------



## BookGeek

Hello Ladies! Do you mind if I join you all? DH and I just got the go ahead from our doctor to start IUI this month! 

Short back story: DH and I have been TTC for over a year; we are currently on cycle 17. We have never gotten a BFP. All of my tests are good, and DH is also good but we have been diagnosed with an unknown male factor. Since I have very regular cycles and clear markers of ovulation each month with a good supply of healthy follicles, we are going with a few natural IUI cycles first before we try with clomid or some other fertility drug. I just started a new cycle over the weekend, so hopefully we'll be able to go in for our very first try sometime next week!


----------



## beemeck

aw aayla that is so sweet of you. I was working it all out in my head too and if it is 24 hours then there is def still a chance. I read that the egg lives 12-24 hours so I wasn't sure. hoping it's closer to the latter !


----------



## Aayla

Hi BookGeek! Welcome!


----------



## beemeck

welcome bookgeek! I, too, am a book geek :haha:

how exciting to be starting iui! this was also my first one and the momentum of getting that ball rolling carried me a long way. will they still be monitoring you via ultrasound to get the timing down? 

FX for you!


----------



## BookGeek

Thank you, aayla and beemeck! I'm very excited! For right now they won't be monitoring me via ultrasound. I'm just using OKPs for now, and it was recommended that I use the digital Clear Blue brand to eliminate any guesswork in how dark a line is on some of the other brands. :-k


----------



## Aayla

the smiley face on the CB is wonderful. I plan on going back to that this cycle. I won't be doing IUI just yet as it isn't totally necessary. We did get pregnant back in August through timed intercourse so the doc thinks that will still work. I want to do 3 cycles of that and if not we will move on to IUI. 

But the cb digi is what I used during my bfp cycle so we will be going back to that.


----------



## bteague0421

hello all,
i know its been awhile. i kind of fell off. but it was because i was trying to keep my mind off things. as most of you know my first IUI treatment did not work. so my husband and i decided to try something different this time around.(timed intercourse) so after AF came i started another round of clomid. after AF left i waited 5 days to take a opk test. there was a faint line. we started having "date night" every other day since then. so on 4/15/16 we took another and the line was more noticable so we had another "date night". we go into the dr Wednesday. and we will see how things are going. we will also be talking about IVF. my question to you all.. is it normal to have a positive opk test 4 days apart?

i am hoping that our plan has worked. especially since i ovulated on my own. with out the shot.:happydance:


----------



## Aayla

An opk is only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. So a light line would mean not positive. There are some women that see progression but none of the tests matter until it is as dark as control.


----------



## RubyRainbows

This cycle was my first time getting the hcG trigger shot. It's been 5 days now. My boobs are still extremely sore. It's so deceiving how the shot causes pregnancy symptoms. I feel like I can't even enjoy "symptom spotting" bc I know anything I'm experiencing is caused by injecting pregnancy hormone into my system.

For those that have done the trigger shot -- how long is it going to play mind games with me?


----------



## Aayla

I haven't done the trigger but it can last about 2 weeks from what I have read.


----------



## beemeck

I got the trigger and only noticed frequent urination as a symptom. I believe it's out of your system in 12 days so not much luck with symptom spotting or early testing ! Fx for you love :)


----------



## Realfemme30

beemeck- There's still a chance doll face so stay positive and keep us posted.

Aayla- Good luck to you and I hope everything works out for the best.

BookGeek- Welcome and I wish you nothing but the best as well.

AFM- Ultrasound looked great and my estrogen jumped from 66 to 122. So I'll be going back tomorrow for more blood work and ultrasound. And if all looks good then I'll have my IUI either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Realfemme30

bteague0421- Good luck hun 

RubyRainbows- this will be my first time using the trigger shot once I get the okay from my Dr.


----------



## beemeck

that's great femme! good luck!!! :happydance::happydance:

bteague - as aayla said, it's only considered positive when the test line is darker than the control. they are hard to get the hang of, but when I finally saw that blazing, dark positive, I saved it so I can compare it month by month to know when my next positive is. good luck!!


----------



## danser55

RubyRainbows said:


> This cycle was my first time getting the hcG trigger shot. It's been 5 days now. My boobs are still extremely sore. It's so deceiving how the shot causes pregnancy symptoms. I feel like I can't even enjoy "symptom spotting" bc I know anything I'm experiencing is caused by injecting pregnancy hormone into my system.
> 
> For those that have done the trigger shot -- how long is it going to play mind games with me?

I am 5 days out from my trigge-r my boobs are still sore, I am bloated, have some nausea, heartburn- basically it feels like being pregnant. It's a mind fuck really. 
The thing is when I did my IVF cycles I did 2 trigger shots and I didn't feel this way from them. I'm only 3 dpo so it's not any real pregnancy symptoms. It's probably psychological.


----------



## danser55

Welcome bookgeek!

So I am 3dpo not sure when I will really test. It depends what happens on Friday if my progesterone is low they use another trigger shot to boost progesterone so testing would be useless. I don't know I'd hate to see a BFN too. I will see how next week goes.

I feel pretty cruddy. My boobs are sore, I have heartburn, Nausea and some cramps. It like early pregnancy symptoms. I know it's impossible at 3 DPO. I blame the trigger but I never felt this way after 2 triggers from IVF. I just want to sleep.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- I was just about to call you and Kate26 out to see how you ladies were doing. I've read that some woman did get symptoms that early if not earlier. I've also read that some woman just knew they were pregnant. Get some rest and try not to worry to much. Your got this darling


----------



## bteague0421

Aayla said:


> An opk is only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. So a light line would mean not positive. There are some women that see progression but none of the tests matter until it is as dark as control.

thank you. they last opk i took the line was just as dark as the control. so that is goodright? im hopeful.


----------



## Aayla

Danser: I knew 3 dpo but mine wasn't a trigger. The hcg shot can definitely give you symptoms so it is hard to say. 

Bteague: that sounds perfect. Fx for you!


----------



## danser55

Being pregnant and knowing at 3 DPO is impossible really because- science. At 3 dpo if anything has fertilized it is still at the 16 cell stage, it is not until the blastocyst stage 5-6 DPO where anything can hatch to attach to the uterus lining. The symptoms are from the trigger, even if something were to implant early it still would take a few days for me to have legit pregnancy systems. 

This is all just me being miserable from the trigger. :-(


----------



## danser55

realfemme I hope things continue to look good for the iui this weekend!


----------



## Aayla

and my own experience tells me otherwise. I'm not saying I felt anything because of hcg but my body did react to the fertilization. at 3 dpo I was suddenly feeling flushed and feverish. I was tingly all over. I had a dizzy spell and my boobs started to tingle. And it just continued on from there each day until I finally got a positive test at 13dpo.


----------



## kate26

realfemme - thanks for thinking of me :) I'm doing great, after getting great results from the second blood test I feel like I can breathe easily now. My mom knows about everything we've been doing and she was saying how important it is to just enjoy the experience of being pregnant, especially the first time, so that's what I'm trying to do. Very excited to see the ultrasound in a couple of weeks!

danser - if you read back to just after I had the IUI's done, I 100% felt like I "knew" it worked, I know scientifically there is no way I could have known, but I was so sure that it worked, can't really explain it, but deep down I was positive


----------



## RubyRainbows

danser55 said:


> RubyRainbows said:
> 
> 
> This cycle was my first time getting the hcG trigger shot. It's been 5 days now. My boobs are still extremely sore. It's so deceiving how the shot causes pregnancy symptoms. I feel like I can't even enjoy "symptom spotting" bc I know anything I'm experiencing is caused by injecting pregnancy hormone into my system.
> 
> For those that have done the trigger shot -- how long is it going to play mind games with me?
> 
> I am 5 days out from my trigge-r my boobs are still sore, I am bloated, have some nausea, heartburn- basically it feels like being pregnant. It's a mind fuck really.
> The thing is when I did my IVF cycles I did 2 trigger shots and I didn't feel this way from them. I'm only 3 dpo so it's not any real pregnancy symptoms. It's probably psychological.Click to expand...

The 2WW is hard enough -- but now I have this F'n trigger shot play games with me! :dohh:


----------



## danser55

Kate- I wish I knew if it worked or not. I really want it to, but I don't know what to think really. We have had so many disappointments with fertility treatments, it's hard to get my hopes up anymore. It's more painful to get my hopes and be disappointed.


----------



## beemeck

temp is on it's way down and I feel AF brewing. The timing was just all off this cycle. I want to get in for another consultation before everything starts up again. I want to increase my femara dosage, schedule the first ultrasound for sooner than it was, and ask questions about the saline ultrasound that I'll be scheduling too. everything feels so rushed now but hopefully it will keep me occupied and busy.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Thank you 

Kate26- You're so welcome. And your mom is right honey.....Enjoy these days and that beautiful glow that's coming.

AFM- I'm still not there yet but I'll be going back again Friday for blood work and ultrasound. It went from 11.4 to 15.5 so I'm making progress.


----------



## danser55

Beemeck I'm sorry you feel out for this cycle.

realfemme I hope they continue to grow even more! FX for you.


----------



## kate26

danser - completely understandable, I'm sure a lot of my thinking it worked was just because I wanted it to so badly the first time, it would be hard to not be more realistic if I had struggles before this. I really do think that positive thinking goes a long way though :)

beemeck - I'm sorry you feel like you are out. Sounds like you have a good plan to get things timed better next time around. I did have AF type cramps and that one spotting incident even after my BFP so you aren't out yet!!

realfemme - progress is good! hopefully by Friday everything is ready to go!


----------



## Aayla

Beemeck you aren't out until she shows or you get a blood test. Your last 3 temps have open circles so they could be off. Are you going to test or just wait until she is late? 

If you aren't having a solid plan for next time is great. especially knowing you can ovulate the same day as a positive opk. what dose of femara are you on now? 

Danser: Try to stay positive. The trigger definitely plays with the body and gives you all the symptoms. Someone women know at fertilization, some women go 9 months without ever knowing. The body is a mysterious thing. 

AFM: still waiting to hear from the doc. It's been just over a week so hopefully soon. I'm on day 7 of provera again and it's starting to turn bad. I'm so over emotional right now. My best friend might be pregnant. Which is great but at the same time I'm irritated because they haven't really been trying and just doing it whenever they feel like it. She hasn't been talking to me about this stuff much and she mentioned it in passing that she might be. All of a sudden she is pinning baby stuff on pinterest and I had to flat out ask her if she was. I really wanted to be pregnant before her or at the same time. I'm 10 years older than her and I feel so behind schedule.


----------



## danser55

I'm sorry Aayla it sucks when others become pregnant before you or become pregnant so easily.


----------



## Aayla

She is coming over to test on my lunch break ( I work at my parent's house). I am super excited and I will be nothing but supportive. She is my best friend and I know part of the reason she doesn't talk about it much is to spare any heartache on my end. And most days I am good. And I can't wait to start cross stitching something for her. These damn pills make me bipolar. Oh I wish the doc would call.


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> She is coming over to test on my lunch break ( I work at my parent's house). I am super excited and I will be nothing but supportive. She is my best friend and I know part of the reason she doesn't talk about it much is to spare any heartache on my end. And most days I am good. And I can't wait to start cross stitching something for her. These damn pills make me bipolar. Oh I wish the doc would call.

My BFF is pregnant with #2 and due in about 2 weeks. I've tried to be an excited friend sometimes it's hard and sometimes I am really excited for her. She is pretty sensitive to me and my situation as well.


----------



## sprite30

Congrats kate26. 

That's tough aayla, I'd be upset too which is why I don't share our journey with people I know irl. Only online.

Just checking in with you ladies. I'm reading along. Afm i'm Cd26 on a resting cycle and getting weekly bloodwork in an attempt to try to catch my estrogen very low. I had bloods today and my estrodiol was still 188. I think I ov'd on cd 16 so if that's the case I should be excepting af by monday. I wish I would have done opks and tempted this cycle so I could he more prepared. I'm calling my nurse tomorrow because I have a feeling were going to mess this up for next cycle too and there is literally nothing I can do about it. I'd feel much better if I did the bloods next Monday instead of wednesday. Just in case.


----------



## Aayla

Oh everyone knows my story. I have been very open about my infertility with my family and friends on my social media. 

Right now it is hard because the provera is making me crazy. She came over and tested. It was negative. Part of me was relieved and also sad. But it has lit a fire for them to actually try seriously. And I really am excited for them. I know how exciting it is to try. 

If only my doc could call so I can stop the provera. Lol


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla & beemeck- Stay positive ladies and remember that it does go along way. It's hard when everyone else around us is either pregnant or about to have their baby. But we're in the game ladies and we will get our bfps. 

Sprite30- Come up with a plan that's going to work for you so that you don't have to second guess anything. I'm still new to all of this and I have so many questions that I ask or look to you guys for answers. Hang in there honey and you'll figure out something

AFM- I'm at 19.5 and may trigger today and have my iui on Saturday. Estrogen level looks great so I'll know for sure when my nurse calls me this afternoon


----------



## beemeck

good luck femme! everything is sounding great!

aayla - I was on the lowest dose of femara - 2.5. My doc had wanted me to start on 5mg but I was too scared lol. Now I want to try the 5mg. 

my temp is way down now and I'm crampy and prob spotting. wearing a pad today. I plan to call my RE tomorrow and start setting up the next IUI - this time I won't allow the timing to be messed up! :growlmad:


----------



## Realfemme30

beemeck- Thanks hun and I know that's right. Take charge honey and stand your grounds. I know the next time is going to be it for you. Praying for you honey


----------



## danser55

good luck realfemme!

I'm aorry beemeck.


----------



## Aayla

Bee: don't be scared. Is it the chance of multiples? because that is really low compared with clomid. I am on 7.5mg. I did 5 my first month but I didn't O so they bumped me up. 

Good Luck Realfemme!! 

Ruby: how you doing? feeling any better from the trigger? 

danser: how are you feeling? 

Bteague: how did your appt go yesterday?

November: how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a few days.


----------



## beemeck

aayla - it was less the chance of multiples and more the chance of having to cancel the cycle if I had 4 follicles. I wasnt' sure at first because I do Ovulate on my own, but I see now that it is different than clomid and that's not going to happen on 5 mg! :haha:


----------



## danser55

Aayla- I feel pretty tired, my boobs are killing me today I've got some heartburn and nausea. I still think it's just the trigger and if it was I wish it would go away. If it's not I don't mind it  Did you hear back from your doctor yet?


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- How many more days do you have til side effects are supposed to wear off?


----------



## Aayla

Bee: oh yeah, I can understand that. 4 is a lot. If you O on your own there may be a bit higher risk but I don't think your doc would have out you on that dose if there was. Unless you are doing ivf most docs don't like having too many follicles. 

Danser: how many days past trigger are you? Hopefully if it is just trigger the symptoms ease off. It has to be so difficult not knowing. And then there is the possibility of over lap. 

No doc call yet. I may call today if they haven't called by lunch time. And I may just risk it and go off the provera anyway and start letrozole. The doc said it looked good and he wasn't able to get a big sample which means my lining is thin, which is what they want. I think i am fine.


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- How many more days do you have til side effects are supposed to wear off?

No idea I've read different things anywhere from a week to 2, to ten days to 12 days.


----------



## danser55

Aayla I am now a week past trigger. I hope your doctor calls soon. I wouldn't mess around with meds without hearing from the doctor though.


----------



## Realfemme30

I'm doing my iui tomorrow. Don't have to do not trigger shot because i'm surging on my own. Super excited


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> I'm doing my iui tomorrow. Don't have to do not trigger shot because i'm surging on my own. Super excited

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aayla

Good Luck Real!!

I chose to go back on provera myself, it wasn't done by the doc. I did it so I could induce a cycle early and not wait for a full length since there is no point. My last bleed wasn't a real cycle.


----------



## Realfemme30

Thanks ladies and I would do the same thing Aayla


----------



## Aayla

Danser: a week past is likely the trigger still causing all the symptoms. And I can only imagine how frustrating it is to have them all and know it is injected hormone and not growing baby. Fx for you!!


----------



## Aayla

I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex. 

I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Yyyyyyeeeeeessss Aayla congratulations


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla said:


> I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex.
> 
> I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!

Aww awesome news for you darling!!!! Fx that everything goes well for you xx



Realfemme30 said:


> I'm doing my iui tomorrow. Don't have to do not trigger shot because i'm surging on my own. Super excited

Yaaaaaaaassssss!!!! Congratulations hope all goes well for you my darling!! 

AFM : it was my fiancées birthday yesterday so I was busy spoiling the hell out of her.. I was pretty much in the kitchen most of the day. I told her she could choose any dish and I'd cook it & even baked her a birthday cake.

We bumped into a friend today we started at my current job the same day (although she left a year ago), also in a same sex couple she had twins via IVF in January at the same clinic we're going to. The babies are adorable..like seriously adorable. Made us realise that we were both more broody than we thought.&#128514;&#128514;

4 more nights of BC pills for me, then wait for AF, hopefully by this time next week, I should know if the cyst has gone and if we're good to go.. it means I can't celebrate my birthday with my family, but I'm okay with that x


----------



## kate26

realfemme - yay!! good luck tomorrow!

aayla - awesome news!! :) so happy for you!

danser - hopefully the trigger symptoms leave and the pregnancy ones begin!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Thanks ladies......super excited words can't even explain it.

NovemberRayne- I was wondering where you were lol. But that's good news. And I wish you nothing but the best honey


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> I called the doc and the results are in...hyperplasia is GONE!!! we are back on the baby making train. I took my provera pill already today so that was my last one. Now I just wait for a bleed to happen and as soon as cd 3 happens I am back on Letrozole. If we don't get pregnant within 3 cycles then we will be moving on to IUI as that would make 6 cycles without getting pregnant with timed sex.
> 
> I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED!!

Yay so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danser55

Thanks Kate I hope so too!

Glad to hear NovemberRayne. I hope you can start up again soon.

I still feel tired my boobs hurt, my back is sore. I am thinking some of these are from the trigger, also from progesterone rising. I tend to get some of these symptoms when my progesterone is pretty high. I went this morning for blood work and u/s. I still have some cysts but they said that is normal. I will get a call later today about my progesterone levels. I hope I hear pretty soon. 

I also had a dream I had a baby girl, born early but healthy. I remember freaking out we didn't have anything for her yet. Also my parents kept taking her and holding her which was annoying.


----------



## danser55

My progesterone level just came back- 51.5 that's higher than the start of both my pregnancies. I think that explains why I am feeling so crappy not the trigger.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- well that explains it. How have you been feeling? Any better? 

AFM- I'm 2dpiui and finally feeling better than I did after the iui and yesterday. Started taking prometrium yesterday and it sucks.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - you just crossed my mind. How did the IUI go? I honestly don't know if it's meant to hurt at all. So I really hope it all went smoothly for you.. 

You're officially in the 2ww now!!! Yaaaass!!! :happydance:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Hey love and it went well. Just bloated and a little crampy. It's just the prometrium that I don't like. But with a panty liner it's fine. I never do good with paper smears so it was a little uncomfortable but once it was in, it was over just like that


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - so glad all went well for you, hope you feel better soon lovely. When is your test date? I'm so excited for you.

Tomorrow is my last night of the pill.. yaaay


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss so happy for you. My test date is May 6th. I wanna test sooner but my fiancé wants us to wait the whole two weeks. I might convince her otherwise especially since I didn't have enough to take my trigger shot. Lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - I just can't wait to find out if it's gone so I can start moving forward. So excited yet nervous at the same time.

Oh my gosh, your test date is the same day as my birthday haha. I'm sure you can persuade her to test a little earlier &#128521; I don't think I could last the full two weeks.. I'd so cave lol


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Pray about it and have no more worries because it will not be there when you go.

And look at that lol......I'll definitely make sure I let you know what happens. I'm sure she will. She doesn't tell me no much lol


----------



## Aayla

me I'm just over here :coffee: just waiting for af to show. I'm on day 3 since my pill. Not sure if it will happen as I did just have a bleed just over 2 weeks ago. Or it just may take longer than it usually does. I just recently read (literally as I was writing this) that provera may not work if your lining is thin, which mine was. I really wish I had read that before. I guess I wasn't asking google the right question. lol So it's hard to say. I may end up having to wait until the end of this "cycle." By my temp today I am pretty sure that I didn't ovulate on my own.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - I'm going to try not to worry, I'll obviously will let my ladies know what happens on my next day 2 scan. Haha you sound like me and my fiancée, she tries to be the boss but I can get around her pretty easy if I want to &#128514;&#128514;

Aayla - I hope af shows for you soon, I had a mid cycle bleed on this round of BC so hoping it's not a long wait for AF for both of us xx


----------



## Aayla

I've read about starting the letrozole without a bleed or af. I'm just not sure about it. I can't find too much info, just that many women do it. If I'm not on a medicated cycle, I don't get a period on my own because of the PCOS. I know if I call the doc and they will tell me to wait it out to see if one starts on my own. But I know it won't and, after doing the math, it would be a full 30 days from today before I saw a bleed. (assuming I wait until cd 35, take provera again for 10 days, and wait for a bleed).

If I did just take the meds today or the day I took them, would be counted as cd 3. Then you just create a cycle of your own from there. but what if af showed up at the time it was supposed to on cd 35 (of this "cycle"), which is 17 days from now. I would be 2-4 dpo. Would it show up? would or could implantation happen? Or would doing it bypass this supposed cycle and it really would put me on a different cycle. 

so many questions and I can't seem to find many answers. I even went to pages 2 and 3 of google! :haha:


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- hopefully it comes soon and you won't have to wait too much longer 

NovemberRayne- Exactly lol I spoil her rotten and whenever I do ask for something 9 times out of 10, I get it. Or I'll just do it and show her and she'll just be like, what I say??? Then I'll hit her with my famous line.....I'on care bout none of that you talking &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## danser55

Yay last day of the pill NovemberRayne

I hope you get your period soon & you don't have to wait too long for aayla. Waiting is the worst

I would have no patience to wait the whole two weeks. I have everything crossed for you.

So I've been feeling pretty cruddy over the weekend tired, dizzy, sore boobs, nausea. I decided to test this morning with an internet cheapie. I saw a faint line but definitely a line there. 9DPO and 11 days post trigger would this still be the trigger? I'll test again tomorrow morning before calling my RE. I have all of my pregnancy symptoms and my nausea has increased. it could all be psychological too.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss FX for you honey.


----------



## Realfemme30

Is anyone else taking Prometrium?


----------



## Aayla

oooh Danser how exciting!!! FX it's not trigger

AFM: I had some spotting last night. Not sure if it will amount to a full af but we shall see. My temps are quite low for the past 2 days and any post O temps are usually around 36.7 so I am pretty sure I have not ovulated on my own, not that I had much of a chance to do anyway. So if no full bleed happens within the next couple of days I am going to start my pills. I really can't be on provera again, even for a week. I am really not a nice person on it.


----------



## danser55

9dpo seems to early for a BFP really. I think it's still the trigger. We will see I guess.


----------



## Aayla

Oh that pesky trigger. FX for you!!


----------



## danser55

I will probably wait to test again on Friday.


----------



## NovemberRayne

danser55 said:


> 9dpo seems to early for a BFP really. I think it's still the trigger. We will see I guess.

Still keeping fingers crossed for you hun.. sounds very promising. I'm sure Kate26 got her bfp around 10/11dpo but I can't remember if she triggered.

2 hours & 45mins until my last pill.. then I'm officially waiting for AF :happydance:


----------



## danser55

Yay almost there NovemberRayne!


----------



## kate26

hey ladies, still following to see how everyone is making out :)

danser - so excited for you!! I did get my BFP on 10/11dpo but I didn't trigger..maybe wait a couple of days to test again, FX for you!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hoping AF is on her way soon.. getting all the usual signs for me.. I dunno how I'm going to do the 2ww I'm so impatient &#128514;&#128514;

:coffee:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne-I'm going crazy lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30... LOL I feel your pain, probably the longest week ever.. do you have any symptoms, feelings yet??


----------



## Realfemme30

It's hard to really tell because even though I didn't take the trigger shot, I don't know if the Prometrium is causing any. Yesterday I was very emotional and wanted to cry over everything and was tired. Today I am 5dpiui and I could barely get any sleep last night and woke up to pee every other hour it felt like. And I feel like I'm getting sick which is crazy because I hardly ever get sick. But idk we'll see. FX and praying for the best


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30.. I did hear that prometrium can have some side effects like cramping. But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely.. shame we're not able to ride it out together.. but I'm soooo rooting for you girl &#10084;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Thanks honey....I'm gone keep tabs on the symptoms and see what happens. Either way it's still early. I wish we could've gone thru this together. But I'm rooting for you as well boo


----------



## danser55

The TWW is the worst.
How is it going November rayne?
Realfemme I hope the wait going by quickly and gives you good news.

I tested again this morning I am now 13 days past trigger & 11DPIUI. I am still seeing a line there the line is a lot more visible and easier to see. I also did another type of test saw a line very quickly. I will test again tomorrow morning with a frer as well, if I am still seeing lines I will call my RE so they can run betas.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- If it's there honey than believe it. FX for you and I'm already saying congratulations &#128512;&#128518;&#128522;&#128521;


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- If it's there honey than believe it. FX for you and I'm already saying congratulations &#128512;&#128518;&#128522;&#128521;

Thank you I will feel better when I get betas back and I still see the line later this week.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- I understand. Are you going for beta this week?


----------



## MrsLJO

Hey guys,
Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Just going back through the posts and there are some positive exciting times ahead for so many of you!
We went for a scan today as we didn't have any blood work done and this is what we saw!!
Welcome to 6 week old baby O'Neill! Strong heart beat and measured well. 
Have to go back at week 8 (in 2 weeks) to check everything is ok as there was a little bit of bleeding but they think that will hopefully be absorbed. I'm going to keep taking progesterone for a few more weeks to help my lining and baby growth but all being well we will have another photo in another couple of weekd too!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160427-WA0000.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NovemberRayne

Danser55 - the trigger must be gone by now.. cautiously wishing you congratulations.. hope your lines get darker and the beta numbers are good.

I'm just waiting for AF to show. I don't think it will be long now. 

I got £30.00 of gift vouchers in the post yesterday. My fiancée instantly said we should spend them on baby things, got me all warm & excited inside lol.


----------



## NovemberRayne

OMG - MrsLJO that scan is adorable!!!! I'm so so happy for you! I really hope everything continues to be fab for you & you enjoy your pregnancy!!

You ladies are all so fantastic, I hope we all continue to keep checking in with other throughout our pregnancies and TTC journeys &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Realfemme30

MrsJLO- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss glad all is going well and look at that adorable bundle of joy. Keep those pics coming and congratulations again honey


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- I understand. Are you going for beta this week?

I will call tomorrow to see if they can get me in on Friday. Assuming my tests stay dark and positive.


----------



## danser55

Yay congrats Mrs.LJo


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- They will hun stay positive and keep us posted. Praying for you


----------



## Aayla

Danser: so exciting!! I am thinking it is bfp now and not trigger. 

MrsLJo: awesome scan pic!! Congrats!!


----------



## danser55

Aayla said:


> Danser: so exciting!! I am thinking it is bfp now and not trigger.
> 
> MrsLJo: awesome scan pic!! Congrats!!

Thanks. I hope so too. I will keep testing to see what happens. I won't feel confident until I go in for my beta testing though.


----------



## kate26

mrsLJO - so exciting! :) can't wait for my first scan next Monday..I'm officially 6 weeks today!

danser - if the line is getting darker that has to be a good sign!! excited for you to get betas done

realfemme - hopefully the symptoms you are experiencing are super early pregnancy symptoms! FX for you! when will you start testing??


----------



## pirate1974

I'm at 10dpiui and I'm dealing with wacky temperatures and also no symptoms. Although I told myself I was on high alert for symptoms last month and felt everything going on in my body and convinced myself i was getting a BFP but I did not. So this month i refused to over analyse every CM or twinge or cramp... stay tuned.


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- I really really hope so. My OH wants to wait til May 6 but I might test earlier. Just dnt know if I can deal with the results if negative.


----------



## danser55

Thanks Kate, it looks like they are getting darker. I've also done some with FMU & some in the early evening not.


----------



## CallyLuna

Hi Ladies,


I'm starting my 2nd IUI this month and I'm a little freaked out.

I've been tracking with OPKs for about a year and am very regular (16th or 17th day for surge). However! Starting last month I've had difficulty spotting my surge....you know, since we have a vial of sperm waiting in a tank.

Last month we had an appointment on the 18th day for an ultrasound since my surge still hadn't happened. It showed I had ovulated but we tried anyway.

This month I tested twice a day and surged at 7pm on day 16 (yesterday) and the doctor on call asked that we wait until tomorrow late in the day or the next morning. Meaning waiting 2-2.5 days.
The standard for this office is calling the morning of the surge and scheduling for the next morning.

Am I right to be a little freaked? I can't seem to get anyone on the phone who will give me answers, just nurses who are reluctant to elaborate on the Dr's opinion.

I apologize if I'm hijacking. I'm new to all this and pretty freaked out!


----------



## kate26

welcome cally! - from what I have read, a lot of doctors have different timelines for when they do the inseminations based on OPK's. I will say that I was successful this month going only off of OPK's, I got a positive at night and went in the following two mornings for back to back iui's, both days at 10am


----------



## beemeck

Cally - welcome! Your docs might not be too far off but I had a timing issue with my last iui so I understand your frustration for sure ! So basically docs try to time iui 36 hours after surge. Since you ovulate 12-36 hours after surge and it's better to be late than early. The egg will live for 24 hours after being released, but the sperm will only live for 6 hours in the uterus (and I believe shorter if frozen) so they like the egg to be sitting in the tube waiting for when iui occurs. 

For me- I ovulate 12-24 hours after my surge and this past month ovulated the day of my surge. I had the iui the next day but I think it was too late for various reasons. They keep assuring me it wasn't too late and maybe they are right. I wouldn't worry too too much but if this cycle is a bust you could discuss moving it up a little !


----------



## danser55

welcome cally. Are you on clomid/femara or injectibles or naturally tracking O?
Is your doctor tracking follicle prior to ovulation and doing blood work? 

I believe a surge in an OPK means ovulation is about to occur. Exactly how soon I forget I thought about 24 hours. If I were doing IUI I would want to know what size my follicles were and blood levels prior to going I'd be fearful of doing it too late or too soon.


----------



## danser55

I tested again this morning, I used a frer and a few other tests, all were very dark at this point 12 dpiui and 14 days after trigger. I called my RE office a few minutes ago, hoping they will let me come in tomorrow morning for blood work to confirm.


----------



## beemeck

congrats danser I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pirate1974

I got the blood test surge (no trigger) and then they said u could come back today in the afternoon or tomorrow morning for the IUI. They said I would be ovulating over night. We opted for that afternoon since they did it last month after I ovulated and obvi didn't work. We also BD again that night to cover our bases. Because I ovulated overnight, i'm not sure if I count sunday or monday as my ovulation day... so i'm basically 11 dpiui or 10.5DPO. I think it's too early for a test, but also i can't take a test yet, it its BFN I'll be crushed, so id rather way until way past AF expected arrival... although I say that every month and then run out and get out LOL! KEEP ME STRONG THIS MONTH LADIES!


----------



## beemeck

you can do it pirate!!! I went last month (my very first IUI!) without anyyyy testing and it felt great! sadly, it didnt' end well but I always feel like I outsmart the system somehow when I don't test and then get AF :haha: you can do it, you can do it - just a few more days!!


----------



## Aayla

Yay Danser!!

Started my letrozole today!! Woot woot!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yaaay congratulations again Danser55

Aayla - yaay for starting meds 

I'm still waiting on AF.. I'm hoping I start spotting at least on Friday - so I can call and book a scan for Monday. I'm due over the weekend, so I may be at day 4 if I have to wait until Monday to book... I don't want to miss a window to possibly start meds


----------



## Aayla

if you are taking clomid or femara you can do them from cd 5-9. I've read there really isn't much difference.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you Aayla.. I have no idea, the hospital don't tell me very much until I need to know at the time


----------



## kate26

danser - sounds positive to me!! so excited for you :)

pirate - you are so strong :) I definitely didn't have the will power to wait the full two weeks! let us know when you decide to test!

aayla - yay for starting meds and getting the ball rolling!!


----------



## danser55

I got my blood work results back
Progesterone 70.5
Betas- 384 
I've never had them that high before at 13DPO. It makes me wonder multiples, but I also know high betas can not mean that as well.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss congrats honey 

NovemberRayne- FX for you love. I'm at 7dpiui and I'm going thru it. I wanna test but afraid of the results. So I'm thinking of starting on Monday


----------



## kate26

danser!!! you're pregnant :) congrats!!


----------



## danser55

thanks realfemme & kate!


----------



## Aayla

Oh Danser that is fantastic news!!! Congrats!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yaaay Danser, congrats again.. :hugs:

Realfemme30 - what's been happening? Hold off through the weekend at least... I know you must be itching to start testing by now lol

Still waiting on AF like :coffee: other than awful cramps it's quiet here but I am officially due Saturday lol I did have a random mid cycle bleed so I'm hoping it hasn't thrown my cycle off... we'll see


----------



## EC19

Hi ladies! I'm new to this site :) I was drawn to this thread because I just had an iui today. It was our second iui, first one was last month. My dh and I have been trying since 5/2015 for #1. Our issues are primarily with dh, low motility. Now my two week wait begins.
I just want to thank you all for sharing your stories/experiences!


----------



## Aayla

Welcome EC19!! FX for you!! Are you testing early or waiting it out?


----------



## Mina06

Hi everyone! 

I'm a longtime lurker of many forums! This is my first time replying. I just feel so connected to this group - it's my first IUI and it's been nice to see not only some Bfps but also women going through the exact same emotional feelings! The tww is killing me! We had our IUI procedure April 20th so I'm 10dpiui now and I gave in and tested. It's a BFN which really got me down! I just thought this was it. So many symptoms but I'm also on progesterone which tricks you. Have been having cramping since the bfn too. 

But hearing the stories of Kate and danser and others gives me some hope that it's just too early maybe. At least I know the trigger is probably out of my system. My DH bought first response but the one that says yes or no. So it definitely was a big fat no! Lol last time I send him out! Fingers crossed for anyone else this month :)


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- It's crazy on my end dealing with all these symptoms being as though I'm not sure if it's the progesterone or the fact that I just might be pregnant. I am now 8dpiui and I'm always tired. Bloated like crazy, have pains on both sides, boobs feel heavy and nipples a little sore, windy as hell and my stomach just feels like it's going to explode, on and on headaches and hormones just way off. My whole body aches and I get tired from walking up the steps like I just ran a marathon. But I'm going to toughen it out this weekend and test on Monday. 

What about you? Did AF show her ugly face?

EC19- Welcome and good luck honey

Mina06- Welcome honey and it's still early. Give it a few more days and test again. Believe us we how how you're feeling and what you're going thru. I wanna test but dnt wanna deal with the disappointment if I get a BFN. But my OH and I both believe that I'm pregnant but only time will tell. Praying for you and that you and all of us get our BFPS

GOOD LUCK LADIES......FX AND LOTS OF PRAYERS &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128538;&#128538;&#128538;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Your symptoms sound sooo promising eek but I know what you mean about the Progesterone.. I think if you hold off until Monday it'll still be early, but you may see a nice bfp.. I'm sending up some good vibes for you from way over here :hugs:

Welcome Mina06 and EC19!! Were a friendly and supportive bunch in here.. good luck to you both &#9786;&#9786;

AFM - nothing is happening at all.. I'm due today.. but AF is nowhere to be seen, I'm usually on time too.. she better show up soon hmph!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- I know right and what's even more crazy is my OH swear she feels all my symptoms lol. But I'm gone wait (I think &#128521;) 

I hope she does too FX for you honey


----------



## Mina06

Thanks Realfemme and NovemberRayne! 

Realfemme- I hear you! I'm heading out to a birthday and I'm wearing a dress because pants are so uncomfortable right now! The bloat is so awful! I'm on crinone progesterone - I've had bloating, cramping, vivid dreams and hungry all the time. I also have, sorry if it's tmi, much larger areolas! I noticed after the shower - I never noticed that! 

That's exciting AF hasn't shown yet NovemberRayne! Have you taken a test or you're being strong and holding out? Wish I had held out today!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - haha you know what you and your OH are way too cute. I love it.. be strong babygirl, it's only a couple of days (says me who'd be worse at this point lol)

Mina06 - I'm waiting for AF so I can start my IUI journey. I've been cancelled the past two cycles due to a cyst. I've been on birth control to shrink it so once AF shows I'm to have a scan to see if it's gone and I'm *finally* good to start.. I'm the only person here wanting AF to come haha


----------



## Mina06

Oh yes I remember reading that now! Well I hope it comes soon so you can begin your journey :) 

AFM, 11dpiui with a killer headache. Progesterone a doing a number on me!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Mina06 - I'm hoping so too..my OH is willing AF to start for me, she's asking everytime I go to the bathroom lol I'm NEVER late, the BC have really messed me up. Our KD was even asking how long before we start yesterday.. I feel a little AF pressure now &#128514;&#128514;

I hope you're feeling better soon, it seems pretty common that the Progesterone is a pain.. any idea of when you may test again??


----------



## Mina06

NovemberRayne - it is definitely a pain and messes with your mind! I've been going crazy all day wanting to test. My DH is making me wait until tomorrow morning. It's crazy because I want to know but I'm scared to see the BFN. My blood work isn't until Saturday which is so long to hold out and to make matters worse my DH is away all weekend... Which will be tough if it's bad news. That's why I'm hoping if it is bfn tomorrow then at least I can be mentally prepared. 

Sounds like you have a lot of AF pressure haha. Hopefully the BC is out of your system and it gets started soon. I'm sure you're both anxious to get this going!


----------



## sprite30

November- I'm also waiting for af to come. On a resting cycle right now do to multiple cysts in my left ovary. I've got everything crossed that they are gone on my cd 2 scan otherwise we will have to wait another cycle.


----------



## MrsLJO

Good luck with your scan today kate!! Fx!! Thinking of you!!! Can't wait to see a photo!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Ladies ladies ladies.....I just love this group. So much positivity and I just love it.

NovemberRayne- Thanks hun and everyone says that about us. But praying that AF has finally come for you.

Mina06- We are definitely in the same boat and it can definitely drive you crazy. 

sprite30- I hope AF comes for you real soon as well

Kate26- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss definitely wanna see your photo as well 

AFM- I started testing yesterday and I think I seen a faint line but not sure. I'm testing all the way up until Thursday as my beta appt is Friday. That way if it is negative I'll be prepared mentally although I'm still gonna cry lol


----------



## danser55

I hope it is a real line Realfemme the same thing happened to me last week I tested way early and couldn't figure out if it was a trigger or a BFP. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Thanks hun. How are you? How is everything?


----------



## danser55

Realfemme30 said:


> danser55- Thanks hun. How are you? How is everything?

I should hear this afternoon on my second beta. I feel exhausted, dizzy and real hungry all the time. It seems like the nausea is starting to creep in though, which doesn't make me happy but I am in some weird way very grateful.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- Awe lol I hope you feel better soon. And I know you are. Let's us know what your results are


----------



## NovemberRayne

sprite30 said:


> November- I'm also waiting for af to come. On a resting cycle right now do to multiple cysts in my left ovary. I've got everything crossed that they are gone on my cd 2 scan otherwise we will have to wait another cycle.

I really hope AF comes for you too and that your cysts are gone. I'm hoping the same. I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait out a 3rd cycle.. fingers crossed for both of us

Realfemme30.. gurlll I knew you'd cave &#128539; next time you test post a pic. We can all have line eye with you 

Kate26 - hope all is perfect with your scan. Please also post pics &#10084;

Danser55 - seeing your ticker has made me smile, I hope everything continues to be perfect for you 

AFM still waiting hmph :coffee:

My fiancée is too cute. She bought two little baby vests yesterday. She said she couldn't resist.. she is usually the more practical one, who doesn't get excited about anything until it happens.. she was absolutely adorable cooing over the tiny little vests &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- I kept them to compare each other so when I testarted in the morning I'll take a pic of all 3


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yaaay.. I'm so wanting to see some more lines up in here lol


----------



## kate26

hey ladies :) thanks for thinking about me this morning!! My scan went perfect! Baby is measuring perfect for 6weeks5days, where it should be and heart rate was 133 <3
Unfortunately the area of the hospital they send you to for early scans doesn't even have printers for their ultrasounds so no pic for me until next scan which should be around 12 weeks. Tried to get my partner to sneak a pic with her phone, they wouldn't let us LOL

danser - keep us posted on your second betas :)

realfemme - have my fingers crossed for you!!! excited to see your tests :)


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- That's too cure of your OH lol. They more ready then we are &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Kate26- We'll that sucks lol but glad to hear that all is well. Thanks I'm praying it gets darker if it was there lol and a great beta


----------



## beemeck

keeping my fingers crossed for all of you ladies!! :hugs: can't wait for more updates on scan pics, betas and HPTS! :happydance:

My second IUI will be on Wednesday. I am triggering tonight. this femara has me O'ing early! I had one 23 mm follicle this morning, so my SIS was cancelled. fine by me. leaving for Europe on Saturday so I won't be around much but hoping it'll be a stress-free tww and I hope it's FINALLY a bfp.


----------



## Realfemme30

beemeck- Yyyaaayyyy and I'm praying that it is as well. FX


----------



## Bajayby

Hi all, hope you don't mind me joining in this thread.

Here's wishing BFPs for everyone this month. :thumbup:

I am in a SS relationship, together almost 8 years :flower:. I have tried 3 IUIs early last year with identifiable ds, but no success:cry:

Switched to a new clinic and had IUI #1 with them on Apr 29th, so will be ready to test about May 13th if :witch: doesn't show before then!

Does anyone know how long for the trigger to be removed from the body?

Symptoms look promising this time...but that might be down to being on different meds :shrug:

Sending you all baby dust :dust: and hoping for a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## beemeck

hi bajay! welcome :) I hope your new doc brings better luck! I believe the trigger should be out after about 12 days. I've never tried it myself, but that seems to be the consensus from what I've read - best of luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## Bajayby

:hi: Hi Bemeek,
Thanks so much. Best of luck on your journey :hugs:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Beemeck - best of luck for your upcoming IUI and that this one brings you a lovely BFP :hugs:

Kate26 - yaay!! I'm so glad that your scan was perfect! Pity you couldn't sneak a pic but as long as baby was fine that's all that matters :hugs:

Bajayby - welcome!!! Good luck to you on this cycle. I hope that this time also brings you a BFP!!

Realfemme30 - she is so ready and I'm just here sitting like :coffee: lol
Wifey also brought a starter kit. It has dummies/pacifiers, different sized bottles & teats, breast pump and steam sterilisation machine &#128514;&#128514; I couldn't fault her on this one though it's original cost was £160.00 but she got it for £30.00 in a sale. I get the feeling she's finally excited now &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## danser55

Thanks so much everyone. Thank you Kate!

Betas 928 progesterone 87.2. I go back for another round of betas on Thursday!


----------



## danser55

Good luck Beek!


----------



## Realfemme30

Bajayby- Welcome honey and my FX for you and pray that this is it for you 

danser55- That's great honey. Wishing you nothing but the best!!!!

NovemberRayne- &#128514;&#128514;....oh yeah she's definitely ready. That's so cute tho. She getting ready and she's claiming y'all blessing and bundle of joy already. I just love it.

AFM- I got my BFP this morning. I'm about to post the pic now


----------



## Realfemme30

I hope you guys can see this
 



Attached Files:







20160503_060822.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Realfemme30

Hopefully this is better......lighting sucks sorry ladies
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-03-07-53-50.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 20


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - yaaaaaaaassssss honey.. congratulations. I can definitely see it clearly on the test on the right hand side!! I'm so happy for you :happydance:

I'm still waiting on AF.. 3 days late and counting grrr


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Thanks honey....I tried to show my OH yesterday that there was a faint line but she kept saying she didn't see it. So I woke her up at 6 am this morning and said do you see this one??? Lol &#128514;&#128514;

I'm gone need AF to hurry up. She wanna take her time and stuff. &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## danser55

I see lines too. Do you have a set date for betas realfemme or do you just call in when you get a positive? Good luck.


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- I actually wasn't even told to test but to wait til blood work but I did it anyway. But I go on Friday


----------



## Mina06

Hi ladies!

So exciting to see so many BFPs - congrats too all of you :) 

NovemberRayne - I'm happy you got AF so that your journey now begins! 

AFM, I'm 13dpiui but tested yesterday and got another BFN... So I felt pretty much out. those BFNs are so awful to see! My blood test is Saturday which I feel is so late. but I'm hoping I can stop this progesterone before that.... Is that wrong? Should I still be on it with BFNs?


----------



## Aayla

Real: I sort of see on the bottom test but it is very yellow and so hard to see.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- Yeah I know.....I don't know why it came out like that and I never checked after I took it but it's definitely positive


----------



## Aayla

I can see it a lot better on my main computer and not my phone. Awesome!! Not that I didn't believe you. :haha: 

congrats!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- lol thanks honey


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - 6am hahaha I thought you posted a bit on the early side. Is your fiancée finally believing it now?

Mina06 - I'm still waiting on AF.. hiding away like shes shy to make an appearance lol I wish I could help with your question but I would guess you stick with it until betas, just in case you have a late implantation :hugs:


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Yyyyyyeeeeeessss


----------



## beemeck

congrats realfemme!!! so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## kate26

Realfemme - amazing!! Congrats :)

This forum thread is on fire!! So much success! Can't wait to see more BFP's!


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Thanks honey and yes it is!!!!!


----------



## Mina06

Congratulations Realfemme! This thread is a lucky one!

I took a test this morning with FMU and saw negative right away. Walked away to tell hubby and came back to see a faint line but a line..., but now thinking it's an evap or maybe I waited to long to look? Used a first response test and it was maybe 5-7 mins from taking the test that I saw it. I'm 14dpiui so I feel like it should be darker. What do you girls think? I guess I just have to wait until tomorrow and test again.


----------



## Realfemme30

Mina06- Thanks hun and dnt count yourself out just yet. You may have had a late ovulation. Best of luck to you and my everything crossed for you


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ugh.. I don't think AF wants to come. All my usual pms stuff is fading, I had really sore boobs and loads of cramps.. but the cramps have totally gone & I'm not as sore.. 

I'm bored now.. I want it to hurry up and make an appearance 

:coffee:


----------



## MrsLJO

Omg realfemme!!!!! Eeeekkkk congratulations!!!! I'm so excited for you can't wait to see those lines getting darker. 

Xxx


----------



## Mina06

Well took another test after work becasue obviously I couldn't wait until the morning lol! Another positive. Came up right away although it's a light line. Cautiously optimistic!

Thanks for the words of encouragement Realfemme. The support you girls give here is a lifesaver. 

November - I'm so sorry it's hasn't started yet :( you must be bored and tired of waiting! I hope you get some spotting or some sign soon.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ooh really?? Can you take a pic Mina06 - I just love all the bfps in here. Tentative congratulations to you honey 

I'm absolutely bored of waiting I stopped pills on CD22, the same as last time but I had a bleed within 3 days... I cannot wait to be running around this thread shouting when she finally does arrive &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Mina06

Sure! Here it is - not sure if you can see it in the pic or if I attached it right! 

Let me know! Also I will share in that screaming for you. I can't imagine the frustration!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Aayla

Oh yeah :happydance: I can see that line. Nice and pink! Congrats


----------



## Mina06

Thanks Aayla! Like I said I'm cautiously optimistic for now but at least more hopeful. Blood test is on Saturday.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Omg yaaay Mina06 can see those lines straight away :happydance: Good luck for your betas hope those numbers are awesome for you!!

It's my birthday tomorrow (Friday) so I'm a bit excitable today haha


----------



## danser55

Congrats Mina!

Happy early birthday Novemberrayne!!!

I got my blood drawn this morning for my 3rd set of betas. I can't wait for them to call back with the results. The next step is an ultrasound.


----------



## Realfemme30

MRSJLO- Thanks honey

NovemberRayne- What's going on love???? Did AF come yet?


----------



## danser55

I am so excited my betas came back already 3341 my progesterone did dip a bit to 79 but they said progesterone can fluctuate and they are fine with that because it is still high. I am going in tomorrow for an ultrasound.


----------



## Realfemme30

Mina06- Congratulations honey. I see those lines!!!

danser55- That's awesome and hopefully we get to see a pic tomorrow 

I just love this thread......It's on &#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## Aayla

yay danser!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww thank you for the early birthday wishes Danser55. Awesome betas too. Hope the ultrasound is awesome for you too

Realfemme30 - how you doing at the moment sweetie? Nothing is happening for me yet, AF is still hiding... I'm starting to wonder if she has something against me &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Hahaha I'm starting to think the same thing. But I'm good for now. I get sick when I eat certain things and I'm always tired. I wouldn't change anything tho


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 - I'm really glad you're okay is the Progesterone still making you feel awful, How long do you have to stick with it?

AF hiding from me makes for funny conversations with wifey.. she asks me if it's here everyday, or she randomly gets silly and screams 'why won't you just bleeeed' makes me laugh everytime. She's really wanting to get going bless her


----------



## Mina06

Thanks ladies! I took another this morning and it's the same as yesterday afternoon. I guess it's good in a way that it's darker than the yesterday's morning but still faint... Wondering if I should do CB digi. Obviously I bought a few different kinds! I go in for my beta tomorrow morning. Fx the numbers are good!

Danser those numbers look really good. Even if the progesterone dropped its still a good number! Good luck on your ultrasound :) 

Happy early birthday NovemberRayne!

Realfemme - glad everything's going well so far :)


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- I can only imagine &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. All my symptoms kind of dialed back Friday really. When is ur bday?

Mina06- we're both going in for betas.....FX for you honey


----------



## MrsLJO

Congrats Mina and Danser!! Eekkk&#9786;

Happy early birthday November! !! Hopefully AF will come soon for you

Fx for everyone I'm so excited for us !!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you for the birthday wishes Mina06 & MrsLJO :hugs: 

Good luck for your betas ladies &#10084;

Realfemme30 - my birthday is tomorrow the big 35 &#128558;&#128558;


----------



## Bajayby

Congrats on the BFP RealFemme. Mina, I hope the lines keep getting darker :thumbup:

Fx for everyone waiting to test. 

Happy birthday NovemberRayne :flower: Hope tomorrow is a good day for filled with lots of positives :winkwink:

AFM, today I am 6dpiui and don't have any symptoms apart from feeling a bit nauseous...probably due to the progesterone. This TWW is draagggggging in :wacko:


----------



## sprite30

This thread is on fire. Maybe some of it will rub off on the may group. 

I went in today for cd 3 bloods and my estrogen was 396. 2 cysts on my left but two new follicles on my right side. At 18 mm and 26 mm. We're doing and what she called an unmedicated cycle. Tho technically I just got done taking the trigger so I guess she's just referring to no stimulating meds. We have our iui tomorrow morn and Saturday morn. Wish me luck and send me some of that positive baby dust my way.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Good morning ladies!!

It's my birthday today, I'm 35, Wifey brought me breakfast in bed with a massive bunch of flowers and guess what??

AF HAS FINALLY SHOWN HER FACE THIS MORNING :happydance: :happydance:

Let's hope this is an awesome sign and we can get to baby making

I've just booked my CD2 scan for tomorrow. Ladies I need all your good vibes, prayers, luck or all three that the dreaded cyst has gone


----------



## Mina06

NovemberRayne - yay! That's a good birthday present for you!!!! I'm glad AF has started for you! Breakfast in bed is a nice way to start your birthday! I hope you have a good rest of the day! 

Went in for bloodwork and just waiting now. Super anxious! 

Realfemme - fx for you!


----------



## danser55

Happy birthday NovemberRayne! Glad your period final arrived! I've never had anyone serve me breakfast in bed, how lucky!

We had our u/s this morning saw the yolk sac just one baby! We go back on the 16th to see the heartbeat.


----------



## danser55

Good luck Mina!
FX realfemme!


----------



## Realfemme30

sprite30- That's great....Good luck to you sweetie

NovemberRayne- HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOO!!!!! TTTTTUUURRNNNN UUUUPPPP &#127881;&#127881;&#127882;&#127882;&#127880;&#127880;&#127874;&#127874;&#127873;&#127873;&#127874;&#127874;&#127880;&#127880;&#127882;&#127882;&#127881;&#127881;....She would show up on your birthday. That's a great gift &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

AFM- IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED, I AM PREGNANT!!!!! I go back Monday for a second test. Numbers are at 207


----------



## Mina06

Realfemme that's really great news. I'm happy for you :)

My numbers weren't as good... They told me it was good and bad news. Yes it was positive but my numbers are too low meaning I'll probably miscarry. I wanted to know what exactly was the good news in this... We're both crushed. They'll do I keep check on Monday with a blood test but it's not very hopeful anymore. Sorry if my post is a downer :( that's how I'm feeling right now.


----------



## danser55

Real femme yay congrats!!
Mina I'm so sorry. Hopefully they are wrong and you begin to see your betas rise and double.


----------



## Realfemme30

Mina06- I'm sorry honey but we not even gone speak that into existence. By Monday your numbers will double and everything's going to work out great. Pray honey and think positive &#128525;&#128525;&#128538;&#128538;


----------



## Mina06

Thanks so much ladies for the kind messages. But it's really low. I'm at 26... Only thing I'm holding out hope for is that I implanted late. I had really bad cramps last weekend which were 10 or 11 days past IUI. That's why I thought maybe my tests were so light becasue I had a late implantation. But I'm also trying to put it in perspective and prepare myself mentally. 

Thanks again for the words of encouragement. They do help.


----------



## Realfemme30

Mina06- We all said that you probably had a late implantation. So I'm praying that's exactly what it is and that's what it's going to be. You have our support and love!!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

So I have a question.....guess I should've asked my nurse. But do you go by your last period or the date of the iui?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww ladies you guys are lovely.. I've had such an awesome day even though I've been cramping lol

I have to be at the hospital for 8.30am. I'm so nervous, I just want a little good news 

Realfemme - congrats on the beta numbers gurlll &#128521; 

Mina06 - I'll definitely echo Realfemme, we all think you implantated a little later, which would make sense for lower numbers today.. I'll be thinking of you & hoping for a great outcome :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Mina: I'm sorry you are going through this. praying that it was late implanation. 

Danser: yay for seeing the yolk sac and only one baby! lol Did you get a pic or will that happen at the next one? 

Real: congrats on confirmation! For dating they still do it by lmp I think because it's easy to add 40 weeks to that. But unlike lots of people you can be pretty sure of conception date. 

AFM: cd 11. just :coffee: waiting to ovulate. Should happen in 6-8 days. I'm officially stating that this waiting to O is the worst time. give me the tww any day. :haha:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ugh bad news for me.. 

The cyst is still there, it hasn't even gone down in size. So the doctor has given me a different pill to take... 

I'm also being set back, so if the cyst is gone next cycle. I then have to do a monitored medicated run to see how I respond and only after that I can have treatment.

Best case scenario.. I get to start in July &#128546;

I'm really upset.. but I guess it's not supposed to be now for us.


----------



## EC19

Congrats Danser and Realfemme on your good news! 

Mina- I'm sorry for your unsettling news. Like everyone else, I'm hoping you implanted late and you will get great news soon

novemberrayne- happy belated birthday! Praying this new med will shrink that cyst for you, it must be so frustrating to have no control over something like that. 

Aayla- I hope this wait to O goes fast for you!

afm- 8 days post iui and on progesterone. The past couple nights I've had some left sided cramping that felt like O cramps. Not sure if it's because I had such a big follicle on the left side or what. Anyone else get anything like this? Or is it from the progesterone? I was on it last month but only for 6 days, this month they have me on it for 12. I also feel very bloated this month, especially for the last almost two weeks. Thought it would go away last week after I O'd but really hasn't. This tww always feels like torture! 

Oh and on a side note, I'm not very good or up to date on a lot of the abbreviations around here.. What does fx mean? I have some others I don't know but can't remember them right now. So sorry if I throw in some random questions lol


----------



## Mina06

NovemberRayne - I'm so frustrated for you! That news I'm sure is very upsetting. Take comfort with your partner and you will get through this. We all will. We all just have different obstacles to overcome. I pray that this new medicine works and it works fast for you. 

Thanks Aayla and EC - I just don't have any good feelings about it. An hcg of 26 is so low :( if I implanted last weekend I don't know what my hcg would be bit obviously I've been googling like a maniac and my conclusion is just its most likely not going to be viable. 

Thanks to all you ladies for pulling for me :) It is comforting. 

EC - I had a ton of bloating while on progesterone. I'm still on it and still do. I had menstrual like cramps last weekend and it could've been implantation or just the progesterone. I don't enjoy this hormone at all! Makes the Two week wait even harder!


----------



## Aayla

Mina: here is a doubling calculator that you can play with. It helped me figure out why I wasn't getting positives at 10-12dpo. I got a positive at 13dpo. Had blood drawn on 14 dpo. and the hcg matched by 3 miu to the calculator. My hcg was at 17 on 14dpo and the doc said I was pregnant and it was fine. I did double in 48 hours and so they thought that 43 was fine for 16dpo as well. 

https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php

November: Sorry to hear about the bad news. Hopefully this new med works. I know it sucks to be put on hold, I've been there but you must have a healthy uterus first right? 


EC: here is a list of the common abbreviations we use

FX: fingers crossed
BD: baby dance aka sex
DH: dear husband (i think)
DD: dear daughter
DS: dear son
SO: significant other
AF: aunt flow aka period
FRER: first response early result
IC: internet cheapie

my mind went blank so if there are any more just ask.


----------



## Mina06

Thanks Aayla! 

I saw this in my obsessive googling yesterday but I didn't understand it! Does it go by implantation? Or do I guess the dpo? Haha I feel confused by it. You're too sweet for sowing that to me! I appreciate it! 

I'm 17dpiui right now... If I'm reading the chart right my hcg should've been 20 if I implanted around 11dpo?


----------



## Aayla

If you enter your lmp and the day you ovulated, if known, then choose 1 hcg to start it will calculate it. And you have to guess in implantation day. 

6 dpo: 1
8: 2
10: 4
12: 8
14: 16
16: 32
18: 64

That is with implantation at 6dpo. If you implanted on 7 or 8dpo you are in range with your current numbers. Now you just have to wait until you get a second test to be sure they are rising.


----------



## Mina06

Ok I get it now! So I may be on track... This numbers game is awful. Thank you so much for taking the time to show and explain that to me :flower:


----------



## Aayla

no problem!


----------



## kate26

so much going on with everyone, just tried to read back and see how everyone was doing!

danser - so happy things are progressing for you perfectly! :)

realfemme - awesome beta numbers! yay for being pregnant!!

novemberrayne - happy birthday! so sorry about the cyst :( hopefully this new med gets rid of it for good and July you can get the ball rolling

mina - don't stress about your first beta (I know, easier said than done) my first hcg was 61, the nurse said to me that she has seen that number go either way and I was of course devastated, but after far too much time online I learned that the first time means very little, as long as it doubles as it is supposed to you will be fine, FX for you!!

aayla - so close now! hopefully you O soon and can get started! :)

AFM .. had my first prenatal appointment with my family doctor. Received a ton of information and also found out that my original due date (based off my last period) was off by a few days and I'm actually due December 26th, Merry Christmas to me :dance: They gave me the option of another ultrasound during my 11th week to test for down syndrome and a couple of other things, I decided to book it just so I could see the baby again, so that will be mid June :) it is all just so exciting!


----------



## Mina06

Thanks for the support and advice Kate! Tomorrows my next test so we're really hoping numbers go up. What day was your first blood draw? 

Glad everything is moving along great for you! That's exciting :)


----------



## EC19

Good luck tomorrow Mina! Fx and lots of prayers for you, I'll be thinking about you

Kate- Congrats and that's so exciting, A Christmas baby!


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- Awe sweetie I'm so sorry by FX this new pill does the trick and your trial run will end great. I know it's hard but stay positive and know that there is a reason all this is happening. A bigger and greater blessing is coming honey. So turn that frown into a smile and know that we're all here for you love.

Mina06- Did you get your results back yet? How'd it go today?

AFM- I'm waiting on my nurse to call me this afternoon with my results for beta


----------



## Realfemme30

My levels were 562 but I'm going back on Wednesday for blood work again. They want my numberson to be a little higher b4 my ultrasound


----------



## Mina06

Hi ladies,

Blood results were pretty terrible. My numbers went from 26 to 7! So crazy. Anyways, stopping progesterone now and hoping this cycle ends quickly. Have had weird cramping today. With my miscarriages, my body had a really hard time expelling everything. I needed a D&C with the first and another painful procedure where I was awake for the second. My body seems to hold on forever. FX that this was just so early that things can happen naturally. I took the weekend to prepare myself mentally for today. It's hard but I'm looking at it as it was our first IUI and it worked so I have hope in it. 

Will be checking in on updates from all of you ladies. Can't thank all of you enough for the support. You are all so special and inspiring and I wish nothing but positives for us all!


----------



## Realfemme30

Mina06- Sorry to hear that hun. I wish you nothing but the best and pray that everything works out for you in the end. Keep us updated and we'll keep our FX for you.


----------



## Mina06

Thanks Realfemme - just trying to stay positive. It's all we can do! Can't wait to hear about your first u/s &#128522;


----------



## Realfemme30

You're right about that and neither can I &#128516;&#128522;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww thank you Realfemme30 this setback got me a bit down.. I've also got a call from the hospital this morning. My doctor wants me to stop taking these new meds as I'm not suitable for them. So just got to wait for the cyst to shrink naturally &#128546; I'm so glad that your numbers are still looking good honey.. you so must be looking forward to your first scan.

Mina06 - so sorry to hear about your beta sweetheart. I really hope things work out for you. We're all here if you need to talk or vent :hugs:


----------



## Aayla

Mina: I am so sorry to hear about your betas. 

November: why are you not suitable for the meds all of a sudden?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla - something about clotting, I've forgotten what it's called, but its the reason why I'd have to have Heparin throughout pregnancy. So I'm not suitable to take the combined pill due to the blood clot risks associated with it. 

I've taken the Progesterone only pill for two cycles and it's not helped at all. So there's nothing else I can take.. just has to be time


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- There's no way they can drain it or they just want it to go down or away on its own?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme - they don't want to drain it incase of any complication. They've really struggled to find a left ovary. 

I've had 3 consultants and a dedicated sonographer check this weekend and no one can locate it so all hopes are on my right one... they want it perfect first, just means a lot of waiting for me


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- I'm sorry love. Keep us posted and I'll keep you in my prayers. I hope and pray everything works in your favor &#128525;&#128538;


----------



## Aayla

oh that really sucks November. Hope it goes away on its own.


----------



## Bajayby

Hi girls,
I've been off the forum for a few days, trying to keep myself and my mind occupied elsewhere. 

Mins, sorry to hear about your betas, how are you doing now?

November, how are you doing?

AFM, I did a hpt yesterday morning and it was a BFN. I was 11dpiui yesterday and I so wasn't ready to see that! I was so upset and am still feeling very upset today. 
I don't have any symptoms apart from feeling like AF is going to start..it would be due on Friday. 
This was my 4th iui cycle and I was so hopeful. 
I'll wait until Friday to see if anything happens then, if nothing, then I'll be moving onto ivf.


----------



## MakingNo2

Hi ladies,
am an old lurker to this thread. congrats realfemme and kate and danser on ur BFPs sooo exciting! all those Positives hope it continues.
Mina06 so sorry about this.never give up hope it will work Next time!!!
AFM, im a 30 year old already a mom to a beautiful 3 years old with PCOS and plus size.Just started my 3rd IUI cycle (stopped for 7 months before this one). Today is CD4 am on Puregon injections daily until Next Scan on Monday!! Praying it goes welll.hoping i get these follicles growing.
prayers for May BFP for all of us!


----------



## Realfemme30

MakingNo2- Thank you and best wishes to you honey 

Bajayby- Welcome & hang in there. It ain't over yet til til AF comes. FX for you honey

AFM- My levels are now 1262 and my first ultrasound is on the 23rd


----------



## Mina06

Hey ladies, 

Just waiting for things to start over here. My numbers were at 7 Monday so this should start soon right? I'm barely spotting. I hope it soon so we can just move on. 

Thanks again for all the positivity ladies!

Bayjaby - don't worry it's still early! You joined a lucky thread do you never know! Don't count yourself out yet!

Realfemme - those numbers are liking so goooood! Excited for you :)

NovemberRayne - thinking of you and hoping this rough patch goes as quickly as possible. Wishing this cyst away! 

MakingNo2 - hoping for a good scan Monday!


----------



## Bajayby

@Mina, @NovemberRayne, thinking of you both

@Realfemme, @MakingNo2, best of luck with your cycles

Thanks so much for the positive comments girls. This forum is great for support  I should know over the next day/2 if I'm out for sure. Let's hope that AF doesn't show!


----------



## Realfemme30

Bajayby- Thank you so much. Just hope it continues to be an easy pregnancy. 

And that's what this thread is all about, positivity. We're all here to support and help each other get thru the hard times, and keep the spirits high when we can't turn to anyone else. Here you let it all out without any judgement.


----------



## Aayla

no positive opk today. Sort of bummed. Was really hoping that my O date would shift back to what it was pre pregnancy. I only have one digital opk left. Hoping I surge tomorrow. Going to pick up a couple of dollar store ones to get me through cd 18 and 19 just in case. my temps are inching back up to cover line. Hubby insists on having the a/c on but he has been keeping it on low if the room is warm or fan if it is slightly too cold. He knows if it gets too cold it messes with my temp. 

I've undiscarded the dip for now. Just going to see what FF does.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Just checking in with you beautiful ladies. I'm still a bit bummed about everything, Wifey is amazing though & has kept me smiling. In reality I do want the best chance for conceiving quickly.. and if that means waiting, so be it 

Thank you all for your support.. the best set of ladies going!! I'll be back soon..I'm currently feeling sorry for myself with a bad cold &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realfemme30

Hey ladies.....how's everyone? It's been really quiet lately


----------



## danser55

I saw the heartbeat today!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realfemme30

danser55- That's awesome honey.


----------



## Aayla

Danser that is awesome!!! 

AFM: I have been struggling with whether or not I ovulated. No positive opk's and my temp is really slow to rise. I am pretty sure I ovulated on cd 19 as I had a load of EWCM on cd 18...btw grapefruit juice works to increase it. I don't have much which is why we use preseed but that day I had a ton.... But I'm not totally sure as you can have all that and not ovulate. I go for my progesterone test on Saturday so I will know for sure then. 

I woke up with a cold this morning so that may be why my temp is slow to rise. I woke up sleeping with my mouth open. I laid in bed for a few min with it closed to hopefully bring it to it's actual temperature. But FF gives me dotted cross hairs if I get a .03 rise tomorrow. 

But I had one cycle that I didn't get a definitive spike but still ovulated.

But in the end I am counting myself as 2 dpo today.


----------



## Mina06

Congratulations Danser! That must be so exciting to see! 

Aayla - I think I agree... You may have ovulated when you think you did. He progesterone test should let you know for sure. Are you also doing IUI? Do they not track you or isn't up to you?

As for me.... I started bleeding last Thursday so I've had a quiet few days. Went for a blood test today and all levels are normal. No more hcg which is good news for me - it means we can at least try naturally this month. I've made an appointment with my dr as this is the third miscarriage. The clinic I go to said they'd do more tests after 3.... Am I overreacting? A part of me thinks this is just bad luck but the other part of me wants them to do further testing. I don't know. The original testing turned up fine for both of us except my husbands motility was a bit low avg which is helped by the sperm wash. Feeling lost the last couple of days and angry that this happened again. I didn't want to be negative on this thread so I hid or for a few days lol. 

NovemberRayne - how's the cold? How are you holding up?


----------



## Aayla

Not doing IUI this month. Doctor said that it's unnecessary unless we choose to since we got pregnant just timing sex. So we are doing 3 month of timed sex and if no bfp then we choosing to move on to IUI. 

on the assumption all 3 months are a bust, I am kinda worried about not getting a positive opk at all. How am I supposed to time IUI? the first month I used opk's I didn't ovulate (confirmed with progesterone test)..the next month I got the positive test at 7pm (morning was negative) on cd 16, ovulated cd 17 and got our bfp. After the mc I opted to not do anything..no temping no opk's I just wanted stress free cycles. Yeah right, it caused more stress not knowing what day I exactly ovulated. so the last cycle we tried I used opk's and temped but I didn't get a positive until cd 19..the day I ovulated..and again at 7pm (but this was smu as I worked graveyard at the time). 

now this cycle and I don't get a positive at all. I am pretty sure my O day switched from cd 17 to cd 19. Only one had it on cd 18 but I put it there manually. 

I also have the fear that I haven't actually ovulated on this medicated cycle. I don't even know if they go higher than 7.5mg in dosage for letrozole.


----------



## Aayla

No ovulation this cycle. Not sure what the next steps are. I am already at 7.5mg of letrozole. It is a long weekend here so I have to wait until Tuesday to find out some answers.


----------



## wifeybby

Hi Bee, and to all!

Can we rename this thread to a general IUI group?! So many active people and a great support system. I was going to read through all the posts but it's a whopping 64 pages lol so forgive me but I read some of the beginning, middle and end.

I had an IUI on May 17th. I have PCOS, and used 150mg Clomid and a trigger shot. I had a 19.5mm follicle! I did my IUI 22 hours after the trigger, DH's count that morning was 32 mil. I'm currently 5DPTS, 4DPO/4DPIUI. Constant mixed emotions, here. Sounds promising on paper but my gut feeling isn't so optimistic.

Realfemme, long time no talk! Best wishes your way love <3


----------



## Realfemme30

Hey everyone......

Aayla- I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully you get some good news Tuesday and they come up with another plan for you

wifeybby- hey love FX that this is it for you. Stay positive honey because my follicle was the same and my donor sperm was 30 mil and I even had late ovulation and here I am.

AFM- I went for my first sonogram yesterday but wasn't able to here the heartbeat. It was confirmed that I am 6 weeks pregnant and had late implantation. Which was why my numbers where so low in the beginning. But everything looks and is going great......best wishes to all


----------



## Aayla

The clinic called about my results. They are concerned. I explained to them my cycles and what I think happened. Trying to explain why I went for my progesterone test on cd 25 and not 21 was exhausting. They don't seem to believe that I ovulate around cd 19. but I explained that I temp and that's how I know. So they are giving the info to my doc and we will see what he says. 7.5mg is the highest dose they give. He may want me to come in for an ultrasound. I am hoping he allows me one more cycle without a cold to see if I have become resistant to it or it was just an off month. Also by Tuesday I will know what is going on with my temps. 

it is possible my weight has contributed to this as well. The more weight you have the less these drugs work and I have gained quite a bit of weight in the last year. I have been struggling to lose it for awhile. If this is the case they may cut me off and if I can't be on letrozole or it doesn't work then I will have to go on the Mirena until I get my weight down to try again. 

I don't know what is next if fertility drugs fail. Do I need these drugs for IVF? They have to grow the egg somehow. But alas. IVF is very expensive here...$16,000 for one shot. and they won't do it at my weight. I would need to lose at least 100 lbs. 

I hate this limbo. I hate not knowing what the plan is.


----------



## sprite30

Sorry aayla I don't have any answers for you but I didn't want to read and run. We're here for you. 

I hear you on the cost of ivf as well. We're on our 2nd failed iui and I don't even want to think about ivf just because of the costs.


----------



## Aayla

real: glad everything is going well. are you going for another sonogram soon to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## danser55

I wanted to give an update today, had our 3rd u/s I'm about 7 weekish. Today my RE noticed Baby B, so it looks like there are twins. Cue freaking out.


----------



## Mina06

Omg Danser twins?! Wow!!!!! Congratulations!!! That is amazing news. I'd be totally freaking out too - but it's wonderful!

Aayla - I'm so sorry you're so down. I went in to see our Doctor last week about this third loss and felt awful afterward. He went into how i need to cut back my coffee and lose weight as well. Exact same advice he gave me a year ago and didn't suggest any other testing. I wanted to scream.... You can't help feeling like you're the one to blame. Yes I'm
Overweight but it's so hard when you're already stressed and going through all of these emotions in ttc. We decided I'd try to lose weight and cut back on coffee (I only drink 1-2 cups a day) before we try again in July. It was just disheartening.... We're here if you need to vent. All of our journeys are so different but we all understand. Are you able to ask for a second opinion?


----------



## beemeck

hi girls :) 

wifeyy - hi! I'll change the name of the group so we can keep in an ongoing source of support :) 

I was out of the country for the past two weeks but Af arrived for my second failed IUI. this month will be taken off due to the SIS procedure I am having done on Thursday. ugh. sucks. I'll prob do one more IUI in July before IVF in August.


----------



## Aayla

Danser: Congrats!!! So exciting!! 

Bee: Sorry af came. 

Mina: Can't really get a second opinion. This is the only clinic in my area that will see obese patients. I know my weight is a factor. I am 322 lbs. I have gained 45 lbs in the last year and most was probably after the mc. I have an overeating disorder. My sister (who works in mental health) says I should go on a low dose anti-depressant. That may help. i'm going to talk to my RE about what I can and cannot take. Some cannot be taken during pregnancy and I don't want to take anything that will counteract my fertility meds. 

I have come to terms that my letrozole days may be over and that I have to move to the next step. This will require time off to lose at least 45 lbs, depending on the step. IVF would require 140 lbs. I got so complacent. It does feel like my fault because I have known for years that I have to lose weight and haven't. I have tried and tried multiple times but I fail all the time.


----------



## Realfemme30

Aayla- we're going back next week.

danser55- Holy Moly that's awesome......congratulations honey!!! We're a week behind each other Yyyaaayyyy 

Mina06- So sorry love and we're also here for you as well as Aayla.

beemeck- Welcome back honey and I'm so sorry to hear that. Praying that the 3rd times the charm.


----------



## India_86

Hi everyone, been watching this thread...just about to start my first round of IUI. Got my period today so will start taking chlomid in the morning. 

My doctor said it may well have some side effects, did anyone feel this?

Have been waiting for this for so long...have set myself up for this to work first time but I'm getting so nervous that it won't!


----------



## Realfemme30

India_86- Welcome honey!!!!! I used clomid and had almost every side effect. But it's not that bad. And continue to believe love because it's your faith that's gonna confirm it. Best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## India_86

What side effects did you get? I feel like I'm so sensitive to drugs, scared I'm guna go mad on them! But yes, should be worth it!


----------



## Aayla

The side effects I had were hot flashes and weight gain. A little moodiness but it wasn't too bad. I only did it for 2 cycles though. 

Afm: I have an appt with the doc June 1. He wants to go over next steps. Which likely means my letrozole days are over. Hubby and I aren't sure if we want to go for injectible meds with IUI or straight to IVF. Both are expensive. I have to lose a lot of weight for both but it could be nearly a year to wait for IVF as I have to lose 140lbs for that.


----------



## Realfemme30

India_86- I had pelvic pain, tender breast, headaches, mood swings and hot flashes 

Aayla- Have you tried clomid or just letrozole?


----------



## Aayla

We did clomid first back in 2014. 2 rounds, no ovulation and a 20 lb weight gain. Not the drug for me lol 

I am ok with moving on but I am just impatient to what step he wants us to do. And do I accept it or make my own choice. 5000 is cheaper than 16000 but I think of what ifs. What if the one round doesn't take. Then on to the next for another 5000. By 3 rounds I have come to full price of IVF. 

Hubby doesn't want to make a choice for fear it won't match mine. So he said he will follow my wishes. I can't make this big if a financial decision on my own.


----------



## sprite30

My dh is the same aayla. He owns his own business so he's making decisions all day long but when it comes to the fertility stuff and costs he leaves it up to me for fear of upsetting me. But I hear ya it's not fair to have to make such big decisions alone.


----------



## sprite30

Side effects

First round- gained 5 lbs 

2nd round - I was watching what I ate bc I was worried so no weight gain but mood swing for sure towards last day. Hot flashes. 

For me the worst side effects were the residual cysts that it caused the next cycles - 2 cycles later and they are still not resolved.


----------



## kate26

hey ladies, haven't checked in for a little bit.
Welcome to the new ladies joining in on this crazy journey!

danser!! twins!! so crazy and exciting :) I've heard of them not seeing the second baby right away, I was telling my partner about you and now she's like what if we are having twins too?? lol

bee - so sorry about AF :( really hope your next cycle will be the one that sticks! FX for you!

aayla - hopefully your doctors appointment will give you a little more direction of where to go from here. I get where you are coming from though, I know when we had discussed the costs of everything it is so scary to think of spending so much money when nothing gives you a guarantee of success

AFM.. I am officially 9 weeks as of yesterday. Been feeling very nauseous the past few mornings but overall doing great. I have an appointment with my doctor on June 9th where I will hopefully hear the heartbeat for the first time and then June 15th for my next ultrasound..I'll be over 12 weeks and finally out of the stressful first trimester!


----------



## danser55

Kate- you are a few weeks ahead of me I hope they would have found any other babies by now.  Good luck with your upcoming appointments. I can't wait to be out of the 1st trimester as well.


----------



## kate26

My only ultrasound at the hospital was at 6 weeks so it's possible they wouldn't have seen it that early on. You're lucky to get so many ultrasounds! My cousin who is pregnant with twins gets an ultrasound every two weeks, nice to be able to see the babies so often :)


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls, how is everyone?! What's new?

Might be testing tomorrow at 12dpo.. Just too scared. I hate seeing BFNs. :(


----------



## Realfemme30

wifeybby- Hey honey, my fingers and everything else will be crossed for you. Sending you lots and lots of baby dust. 

AFM- I hit 7 weeks yesterday and will have another ultrasound Tuesday to hear my baby's heartbeat. Then again at 8 1/2 weeks. Still no morning sickness or anything just tired sometimes


----------



## Aayla

I emailed the nurse over the weekend as af came on her own and I didn't have to induce. Which is awesome and means the letrozole did something but I just didn't release the egg. Which I think was because I had a horrible cold at the time. so I asked her to ask the doc if I can do one more round of letrozole to make sure I am not resistant. 

Well my doc's nurse emailed me back...to change my appt time. She didn't answer my question at all. So I emailed her again this afternoon but have heard nothing. It's now 5:35pm and the clinic is closed now. I'm quite irritated that she didn't seem to bother reading my email. 

I am on cd 3 and I picked up my letrozole. I can wait until Wednesday to get the go ahead as that is cd 5 (although I have never taken it days 5-9) but I'm not even seeing the doc now, it's just a phone call appt..which means that he isn't going to instantly put in the IUD so I am taking that as a good sign. 

But I am leery of messing with the schedule I have been on since I started this. But a different nurse said there is no difference.


----------



## ALGirl

I am 31. Trying for 3 years now. DH is 35. I have Endo. We did clomid 3-7 with trigger on the 14th IUI on the 16. I am dying with the wait. I feel all kinds of symptoms. Feel like I'm going crazy. Got 2 faint BPF. Going for blood work tomorrow. I'm so scared, even typing this now has me in tears. This is the last month we are trying for a while I need a break. The emtional strain is killing me. I lost my dad who was my hero in December so it has been a rough year. Please pray for me ladies and any advise would be awesome. I have no one to talk to about this. No one I know has problems getting pregnant. Which makes this very hard. DH tries but he doesn't get it cause nothing is wrong with him. Sorry if this is the wrong place to post new to the site.


----------



## Mina06

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been missing for a bit. Trying to regroup since the chemical and get things figured out. My period came out of nowhere today on day 20... Guess my cycles are messed right now. Taking June off of IUI and trying again in July since I'll Be on vacation and hoping relaxing will help the next IUI cycle. 

Aayla - I think it's good you're trying again. And so frustrating when they don't answer your questions! I hope it was just the cold you had and that this cycle will be better for you. 

ALgirl - welcome! This thread has many supportive ladies. I hope you can find what you need here. I'm 32 and my husband and I have been trying for 3 year - with 3 losses. It's really hard and you feel alone. I know my friends and I have grown apart as they've all started their own families during this time and I feel like "I'm the only one." This thread helped me open up a bit and to share the emotions were all experiencing and going through. You're not alone - just remember that. 

Realfemme - how was the ultrasound?

Anyways I wanted to share this link with everyone. It was a beautiful read. Warning it may induce tears! https://nadirahangail.com/2016/05/25/mind-your-own-womb/


----------



## ALGirl

Thank you so much!! I know exactly how that is. I am the only one of my group who does not have kids. We have not had any losses as of yet. I am sorry to hear that you have suffered that. My friend lost her angel almost two years ago. It was very hard on her. She did have her rainbow baby last year. I did not get pregnant for many years due to the fact that the endo had my uterus glued to the left side of my abdomen and all of my OB said it was just tilted. I had surgery last year to fix that and remove the endo but no luck yet. I am hoping things go well tomorrow at blood work but if not we are taking a break for a short while. I need to recoup and probably take time to feel the loss of my daddy.


----------



## Realfemme30

ALGirl- Welcome honey and you came to the right place. Here you can let it all out and there's no judgement. I'm praying this is it for you and those faint lines turn into big, bold and strong lines. We're here for you. FX and sending you lots of baby dust 

AFM- I kissed my appointment Tuesday so my ultrasound will be Friday. All is well and still no symptoms just taking it easy at work and home. 

Mina06- hey love it's been awhile. Sorry again about the chemical pregnancy. Keep us posted honey


----------



## Aayla

Mina: sorry about the chemical. Taking a break can definitely be a good thing. 

Algirl: welcome!!

Real: bummer about missing your appt. hope it goes well on Friday. 

afm: So freaking happy!!!!

Doc call went awesome. He is happy I made the choice to use the letrozole this cycle. He said it made sense to miss O from being sick and it is possible I did O but missed the progesterone peak. So we are ignoring that cycle and continuing on. 

If I ovulate then we will continue on until we get pregnant or are ready for IVF. While the injectable is an option it is $2500 and he said it makes more sense to pay the extra for IVF as it freezes embryos for more children and it has a better success rate. 

So no Mirena, and I continue on as is but we will continue to save money just in case and I have to get my bmi down to 38 as that is the limit. Which is about 100 lbs. 

So I started the 21 day fix again today. I needed to anyway outside of all of this. 

Feeling really good and happy


----------



## MrsLJO

Hi ladies, 
I've been following all of your stories over the past month or so - sorry I haven't posted in a while.
I want to give you all a bit of an update....
Yesterday we had our 12 week dating scan and saw this little bundle of joy! He/she was very wriggly and was on the move during the scan.
He/she then found a very copy position faced down and stayed that way for the photos. Baby is healthy and measured 12+4. Baby is due on 17th December (originally the 22nd- so we think it will be a big baby lol)

We couldn't have gone through the iui process and the waiting without this thread so thank you all sooooo much for your support, help and listening to my worries and moaning about the wait. I want to spread a bit of baby dust to you all and please keep me posted with your stories and news updates!!!

LJOxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160608-WA0002.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20160608-WA0004.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Aayla

What a beautiful pic!! So happy baby is wriggly and healthy!


----------



## Realfemme30

MRSJLO- Beautiful picture and so glad that things are going well. And your bundle of joy is nice and healthy.

AFM- I have officially graduated from SGF as of Friday and have my first appointment on June 20th. The baby is measuring small but all is well and we're nice and healthy with a strong heartbeat of 167. And I just celebrated my 30th birthday on June 7th!!!!!

Where is everyone????? Ladies check in with us and baby dust to all &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;&#128537;&#128118;&#128118;&#128118;&#128118;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1464965281220.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kate26

MrsLJO and realfemme - awesome updates :) so glad everything is going well!!

I had an appointment with my family doctor today and it went great. I will be 12 weeks on Monday and have an ultrasound next Wednesday where I hope to FINALLY have a pic to share! How have you ladies been doing with morning sickness? This past week or so has been so awful for me :( so sick every morning. But it will all be worth it in the end! :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

MrsLJO- what a gorgeous picture I'm so glad everything is progressing well for you &#10084;

Realfemme - belated birthday wishes darling, hope you had a wonderful day, hope you and baby are keeping well :hugs:

I've been quiet cause I have no updates to give &#128532; I'm still waiting to be checked again.. I might actually cry if this cyst still isn't gone. Then a medicated dummy cycle.. after my last AF finished, I had three days before I started bleeding again which went on for a further 4 days... I have no idea where I'm at now. From the date of first AF I'm 7 days late but if I count from the second bleed I'm just about due.. 

I just want to be doing something now hate being in limbo. Wifey is also in LA visiting family.. I'm jealous lol


----------



## Realfemme30

Kate26- Thank you and glad to see that your doing good as well except for the morning sickness. But so far I haven't had any morning sickness at all and I turned 9 weeks today. I hope it stays thus way because I the only thing I have is sore breast and feet when I choose to work a double 

NovemberRayne- OMG I've missed you. And thank you so much. That sucks tho but I pray that you find out something soon and that cyst is gone honey. I would be jealous too if my wife was in Vegas and I wasn't lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme - I've missed you too gurlll &#128538; feels like forever since I popped my head in here. Can't believe you're 9 weeks now, so glad you haven't had any morning sickness. Wifey is back next Tuesday her dad is from the US so as she doesn't get over there often I said I'd stay home this time.. after seeing a few pics.. I secretly regret this &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Realfemme30

NovemberRayne- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I can't with you lol. I bet next time you'll go. But yes ma'am and look like I'm 5 or 6 months already lol


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls!

I'm been a bit MIA but just wanted to stop by to say hi :wave:

I'm currently CD8 and taking my last Clomid tonight - FS Wed and hopefully trigger shot. I wasn't sure if financially we were going to be able to do IUI this cycle, but thank god we can!! That was such a happy moment for me lol I really felt like the IUI gave us the best chance last cycle so I'm feeling good about this. I started feeling some ovarian activity sensations last night, which is a great sign for me I believe because I've felt this every time Clomid has worked for me, and I don't feel it when it's not working for me. Of course, I could be wrong and get different news on Wednesday but for now I'm content thinking its a great sign and it will all work out!

Happy to see the pregnancies are going well ladies, can't wait to join y'all soon! :winkwink:


----------



## Realfemme30

wifeybby- We'll I'm praying that it works for you and all the signs say go lol. FX for you and sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## Harleyquinn

Hi ladies! I hope it's ok I join this thread...I usually hang out in the ttc #1 board ....this cycle will be my first IUI...my CD12 appointment is Friday June 17th.

A bit about my history ****trigger warning loss mentioned****








I got pregnant in 2003 unexpectedly but the heartbeat stopped around week 9..had to have a D&C ....the dr at that time said the good news was I could get pregnant again if I wanted to (super insensitive at the time) 
Fast forward to 2012 I married my DH and we decided to not prevent but not really try and just see what happens....several years passed and nothing...so finally this year I went to my OBGYN, since I am now 34 years old and afraid of how much time I might have to conceive, who did some bloodwork and said everything looked normal and told me to go see an RE. 

so far all my tests have showed normal...DH's SA was normal so we moved to a medicated IUI cycle, Clomid + Metformin + Ovidrel


----------



## wifeybby

Hi Harley! Our stories sound pretty similar. I'm actually going in for my CD12 FS tomorrow, so you're just two days behind me! I'm also using Clomid, a trigger shot, metformin and IUI.

This will be my second IUI and third responsive round to clomid. I did TI the first cycle I ovulated, and BFN. I have no known issues with my cervix or no known problem for why sperm didn't meet egg, but I wanted to do an IUI for the peace of mind. I believe it gives me the best chance in this protocol. We also mix in some TI with the IUI, BD'ing in the days before and after the IUI.

Best wishes to you for your scan on Friday! I'll be sure to post how mine goes tomorrow. :)

How is everyone doing? Any news?!


----------



## MrsLJO

kate26 said:


> MrsLJO and realfemme - awesome updates :) so glad everything is going well!!
> 
> I had an appointment with my family doctor today and it went great. I will be 12 weeks on Monday and have an ultrasound next Wednesday where I hope to FINALLY have a pic to share! How have you ladies been doing with morning sickness? This past week or so has been so awful for me :( so sick every morning. But it will all be worth it in the end! :)




Hi kate. Did you have your scan on monday?? Been waiting to hear how it went for you and possible some pictures!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## Harleyquinn

Thank you wifeybby! I'll be following to see how your scan goes!! Good luck !

Last cycle we did Clomid + metformin + TI and with the clomid I ended up with 3 follicles .....this cycle I'm so nervous I won't respond to the Clomid (no logical reason for the nervousness lol)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Realfemme30 said:


> NovemberRayne- &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I can't with you lol. I bet next time you'll go. But yes ma'am and look like I'm 5 or 6 months already lol

Wifey came back yesterday, so glad to have her home. I asked her to bring me some sweets as I've never been to the US so I now have enough candy to last me a year &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

AF finally came and I went to the hospital Monday morning.. still no good news, Cyst is very small about 17mm now but they still won't let me start meds. Which although disappointing I'm okay with it now. We have to fully fund our treatment and I'd rather we had the best chances rather than pay for treatment with odds stacked against us. I guess as it's been so long my excitement has also waned, so we're just taking it cycle by cycle... fx crossed again for next month lol


----------



## kate26

November - sorry for the not so good news. Sounds like you have a good attitude about it all though. FX for next month :)

AFM.. Finally got to see my little babe today!! Most amazing thing ever. He/she was moving around like crazy! Rolling all over the place, stretching out, arms and legs going every direction lol heart rate was 156 and all looks great :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Aayla

November: at least the cyst is smaller and moving in the right direction. You'll get there. 

Kate: beautiful pic!!


----------



## wifeybby

lovely pic, Kate! :)

November - sorry for the not so nice news. FX it goes away at a healthy pace and you get the green light soon! What kind of candy do you like from the US? I love it all lol I think we all do over here, that's our problem!

AFM - yesterday my scan revealed TWO follies! Yay! I've only ever had one at a time so this cycle is amazing. They were 15 and 16mm yesterday, then today they were 18 and 19mm. Yay! I got my trigger shot and we're doing the IUI tomorrow. Beyond happy to be this far in the journey.

GL at your scan tomorrow, Harley! Please let us know how it goes! If you had three amazing follies last time, I have no doubt that you will respond again!


----------



## Aayla

No temp spike :cry:

cm has also dried up. Looks like it is IVF for me. I will temp throughout the weekend to be sure. But I don't think it's going to happen. I'm thinking I'm going to call the doc today and let them know so I can book in time to see him if needed. I don't know what the next step is while I lose the weight and save up the money.


----------



## deedee2015

Hi ladies! I thought I'd join you all this seems like a good crowd :) I am having my first IUI in July or August. I'm in the 'testing phase' right now, labs and ultrasounds, sperm analysis etc. DB and I have been trying for 1.5 years, neither of us has kids, and I'm 40 with 0.6 amh (last year it was 1.5!) I started taking CoQ10 and DHEA already, hope it helps. I've had NO pregnancies whatsoever and no reason for it, so far. 

Sending congrats and good lucks out and baby dust to all!


----------



## Aayla

Welcome DeeDee!! 

I totally forgot to update this thread!! 

Well it looks like I did ovulate. i am 4dpo now. Loads of symptoms. flushed skin, tingly boobs, minor cramps, dry mouth, metallic taste, fatigue, headache, nausea and dizziness. I was sensitive to the conception on my last bfp. I'm pretty sure I am but I have awhile to go to be sure. although I am thinking of breaking out the tests tomorrow. I bought cheapies just for that reason. i know it is far too soon and I won't in any way be disappointed by a negative. My plan is to use them until af comes or I get a line and then I'll go and get a FRER and a CB digi with weeks indicator (hubby wants that).


----------



## wifeybby

Hey Harley! How are you doing doll?! How did your scan go?! Hope you're happily in the TWW <3


----------



## sprite30

That's such a good sign aayla so glad you were able to chart ovulation this time.

Afm, I'm currently on a break. We had a bunch of cysts/follicles on this cycle. My estrogen was over 500 on day 4. Bringing us now to 3 failed cycles. I finally talked her into a hysteroscopy and hsg. She's going to do them on the same day. To see if we can figure out what is going on here. She's going to do it laproscopically since I can't handle the hsg awake. So in an attempt to time the surgery out she gave me a trigger shot and then I'll go on bcp for next cycle so I can have the surgery. I don't want to get ahead of myself here because I don't know what she's going to find but if my only remaining tube is blocked and can't be repaired that she will do the salphinextomy as well. Prayer we don't get to that point but we need to check. Dh does not want to do ivf so if it's blocked and not repairable that will be the end of our fertility journey. But I am still hopeful that everything will be fine and the dilation from actually getting the hysteroscopy will do the trick. Every cycle we did I had fluid in the uterus. When I got pregnant with my daughter we had the same issue but my left tube was hydrosalpinx so we just thought the fluid was from that. After we blocked that tube we got pregnant on our first iui. I'm hoping the next cycle we can do after the surgery will be just what we need


----------



## Aayla

Sprite: I'm sorry you have the 3 failed cycles. I'm glad you got your doc to listen to you and I hope it comes back with good news. Why doesn't hubby want IVF? is it the price?


----------



## Mina06

Hi everyone!

Sorry I've been away for a little while. June was crazy busy for me - but just wanted to update all of you on where I'm at. Just starting our next cycle. Im on day 7 and started gonal f injections on Wednesday so here we go - crossing our fingers for this cycle!

Kate. - congrats on seeing your little baby! Great pic!

Aayla - how are you feeling? So happy you ovulated! The waiting is so tough! 

November - I'm so sorry about the cyst. That damn cysts. I'm so impressed with your positivity though. Fingers crossed it just disappears and soon! I know you're anxious to get started. 

Welcome Sprite! It sounds like you've had quite the journey. This is IUI number two for us. I pray it's good news for you :)


----------



## Aayla

cycle was a BFN. I got a blood test at 13dpo and it was less than 1. had some minor spotting today, which is right on schedule. 

so even though the letrozole worked this was my 8th cycle. They could not just give me a new prescription and so I have to see the doctor in person. Unfortunately that won't be until late next week or early the week after next. So we are out this cycle but after having a long talk with hubby we have decided to move on to our next step, IVF. 

I am so tired of timing sex and we have lost a bit of romance in our relationship. We need to get back to us for a bit and I really need a motivator for weight loss. It will likely take us a year to get to IVF as I have to lose about 100 lbs and we need to save up the money. 

so I am now in the WTT mode for now. This plan might change after talking with the doc, of course.


----------



## Aayla

so we have set a date to start IVF. Of course I have to run this by the doctor at my next appt. We are looking to start mid march..that will be the stimming etc. We are hoping to have the transfer done at the end of march / beginning of April. This will give us a Christmas baby. 

I have always wanted a Christmas baby. DH is all for it too provided we keep Christmas and the birthday separate. No combining gifts etc. He is born in January and hates it because he always got very little because no one had any money in January. 

So this gives me 8 months to lose weight and 7 months to save up all the money. I don't include July for money saving as we are a bit behind on some bills and we need this month to catch up. I get a raise at the end of the month as well and I will be learning some new tasks which will give me more hours. I figured out that if we can survive on his current pay cheques and bank my current pay cheques then we will be able to save it in the 7 months. When I get my raise and more hours we can for sure save the amount needed and DH should be getting more hours soon as well. 

But I have to go over the budget with a fine tooth comb to be sure we can live on his money alone. 

As per the weight loss. As of today I am 325 lbs. My bmi is 52.5 In order to be at the top range of their limit of a 38 bmi I need to weigh 235. So I need to lose 90 lbs. If I can keep a consistent loss of 2.5 lbs per week I will just meet the 90 lb goal by mid March. Of course in the beginning I will lose a bit more than that and then maybe taper off a bit after but that is average amount.


----------



## MissCribbs

Hello to this beautiful and wonderful group <3 
Brand new to this forum, but so glad I found you! Can't stop googling facts and stats about IUI...! Just did first unmedicated dIUI yesterday morning (CD *lucky* 13?) after positive CB digital OPK Saturday morning and afternoon. Felt ovulation cramping all day yesterday and still feeling some light spasms on my left side (maybe - hopefully - Fallopian tubes contacting and moving that *fertilized* egg along?). Praying that the timing was just right! No known fertility issues, ovulating like clock work and passed ultrasound, blood hormone tests and HSG with flying colours. Donor sample once thawed yielded 30 million strong swimmers. Even with all of these factors, I know the odds are very much against me...trying to stay positive...! This is going to be the longest two weeks of life...Any one else going au natural with no meds? Would have been open minded to clomid, femara or trigger shot but doc did not feel it was necessary...eek


----------



## Neener

Hi ladies -
Mind if I join? I've been a follower of another thread but it will be nice to talk to other ladies on the IUI journey.

After about 15 months of trying on our own and irregular periods for me I had a hysteroscopy last month. Dr. doesn't think I ovulate on my own which might be due to the fact I'm overweight or due to my low AMH levels - or both. DH has low motility, but Dr. wants him to redo analysis and follow up with a urologist. DH starts a new job with a large company in 2-3 weeks so we are waiting for more testing and potentially IVF until that insurance kicks in. From what I was able to find online fertility benefits are included. In the meantime we are opting to do this first round of IUI on clomid with trigger. RE started me at a higher dose of 100mg. We went in this morning for my scan and I had 3 follies: 19, 16, and 10 with a few more under 10. Supposed to OPK tomorrow and if it's not positive, trigger tomorrow night and go in for IUI Thursday. (If it is positive, no trigger and IUI on Wednesday). So crazy to go from not ovulating to PUPO in 3 weeks. Originally Dr. said there was only 10% chance of this round working which I'm ok with. But today when the Dr. saw 3 follies, he was obligated to tell us there was very very very low chance of triplets and DH's eyes almost fell out of his head. Little nervous about OPK bc I haven't actually seen a true positive before so I hope I don't misread it. Dr. specifically told me to use Clearblue which is strange because they didn't tell me to start on a specific day so it will be the first day testing this cycle. And of course I have important work meetings both Wed and Thursday so need to figure out a good excuse to move some meetings around. Hope people at work aren't getting suspicious.


----------



## Mina06

Hi everyone and welcome to all the new joiners!

I went in today for my scan at Cd 10 - I have three follicles which is good news I think! They made me take cetrotide to stop ovulation and to give the follicles a bit more time to grow. It was a bigger needle this time :( no fun! 

I go back tomorrow morning to see what's going on and I'm just hoping I haven't already ovulated. Waiting for the call back to see what my blood work says. If I already ovulated I'll be so disappointed. 

Aayla - I'm sorry this cycle didn't work for you but it sounds like you are definitely inspired with a good plan. I'm also overweight - it's so hard when you're going through all this stress. I get it. 

Neener and misscribbs - fingers crossed for you both! The waiting after the procedure is the worst. Try to stay as busy as you can. I find reading helps a lot. Takes my mind off things :)


----------



## KBP

Hi everyone. I am new to this thread. 

This cycle was my first round of clomid Cd3-7 and I'm hours away from my first IUI. 

I feel like my ovaries are balloons :(. I'm uncomfortable but nothing I can't handle. I also am just super bloated, I think I gained a few pounds:/

I have read that an IUI is pretty quick and painless. But now since I'm just hours away im wondering what exactly to expect.


----------



## Realfemme30

Hhhheeeyyyyy ladies and welcome to all the new comers. I've been MIA for a little while. But all is well and the baby and I are doing great. We're also getting ready to move into our Townhouse next week since we were going to need the space lol. Friday will be my 13th week and I have a check up next Thursday 

Kate26- Beautiful picture honey

Good luck to all the ladies trying to conceive. Don't give up ladies.


----------



## Aayla

Went to see the fertility doc today. He wants to do letrozole and IUI. I'm only allowed 3 more cycles of letrozole and because of my weight IVF is a way off and he doesn't want me losing drastically which can do more harm than good in the neonatal sense. So while I lose weight and save what we can we will do three rounds of IUI. (assuming we need 3). He says it will double our chances. 

Since I am cd 6 today this cycle is out. so I just have to wait for the next af. The IUI should happen around Aug 24 depending on when af comes. Without being on letrozole af doesn't like to behave normally so she may have to be induced. 

DH and i have to get new blood panels done of all the std's and stuff as it has been a few years so having to wait makes sure we can get them done and they get the results in time. 

The doc was really excited he was like "yeah..let's do this..Let's just do it." This is why I chose this doc. he is so passionate about it.


----------



## Mina06

Aayla - that's great news!!! It's so nice to find a doc that gets it and you. Very exciting! 

Realfemme - happy to hear all is going well :)

Welcome KBP - how did your first round go? I had my second IUI done yesterday. It went well but they saw some bleeding right before they put the speculum in? The nurse said she's never seen that before and went to get the dr - obviously that put me right on edge. The dr came in and said its probably nothing and I did mention I usually get ovulation spotting or i bleed during paps a bit. Maybe I'm more sensitive than others? Anyone else have this? 

Other than that I felt bloated all day which is what I had before!


----------



## Aayla

sorry, I don't get any mid cycle bleeding. although it isn't unusual for you to spot or bleed a bit during a pap as they are not always as gentle as they think. It's a very sensitive area down there and even regular sex can cause a bit of trauma. I wouldn't worry too much about it, especially if the doc said it was fine. 

so I have a question about IUI. This will be our first cycle doing this. My issue is that I don't get a positive opk until the evening of the day that I ovulate. I temp so that is how I know what day I ovulated. the only time I got a positive before was my bfp cycle but after my mc my body is a mess. it changed ovulation day twice (used to be cd 17, then went to 19, now it is cd 20). how am I supposed to be sure of when to call in. Oh and I don't get progression either. my instructions say to not use the digital and I suspect that it is because that is more of yes/no and the 2 lines let you see progression. But not me. I don't get it. Last cycle I tested 3 times a day with the regular ones and didn't even get close to positive up to cd 19. after that I ran out and didn't want to buy anymore. temps confirmed ovulation happened on cd 20. 

I'm afraid of missing ovulation and they want me starting opks on cd 10 no matter how many times I tell them I don't ovulate until cd 19/20.


----------



## Mina06

I seem to be in the same boat - ovulation for me varies. Some cycles it's right on cd14 others it's cd 12 or even cd 16. 

My doctors are following my ovulation through bloodwork and ultrasounds so I don't track it myself anymore which is nice - one less thing to worry about. They checked my follicles on cd10 saw that they were growing nicely, told me to take another hormone shot that night but also another shot to stop the follicles from ovulating prematurely. Next day they did bloodwork and a scan again and confirmed it was time to do the trigger shot. 

I think you should just do the opks and as soon as you see the positive call it in? What did they tell you? Once you see progression call it in? Maybe they can at least do bloodwork to check on it.


----------



## Aayla

I'm only doing letrozole and IUI. No shots or trigger. my instructions say that I am to test with fmu before 730am using First Response or Clear Blue tests (not digital). When I get the surge I am to call in around 8am and I go in that day for the IUI. The instructions say that if I think the line is close to the same colour as the control then to call and come in anyway as it's better to be early than miss it. 

But I don't get progression or close to. It's just "bam" there. but maybe because I am using dollar store tests is the reason? Maybe they aren't as sensitive as these brands.


----------



## Mina06

Maybe it's the brand... Good point. I always used the clearblie digital ones. They gave you a flashing smiley face when you were getting close and then just a normal smiley face when you get the surge. Hopefully the different tests will give you more of an idea. Once you get a positive (and hopefully in the morning!) you can call it in. That's a bit stressful though! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aayla

It is. Even when I was using the CB digi with smiley (no flashing just blank or smiley) it was negative in the morning but positive at 7pm. We shall see though. I am going to talk to the nurses closer to the time and see what they have to say.


----------



## KBP

Mina-My first IUI went well. I had three good follicles, and my lining was good too. My husbands numbers in all categories were much higher than they hope for so I had that on my side too. 

If this past year ttc has taught me anything, it's not to get my hopes up. I'm very realistic about what to expect and the success rates aren't promising. So I do see IVF in my future, but still hoping I'm one of the few who conceives through an IUI.


----------



## Mina06

KBP - that all sounds promising! And I hear you... After 3 losses it's hard to stay optimistic. We're doing the same. We're realistic about it all. I also had three follicles and thick lining and DHs numbers were better than last time - all great things. Now we wait and see. Fingers crossed for all of us on here!


----------



## MissCribbs

Mina - I don't normally notice spotting around ovulation, but the nurse mentioned that there was already a little blood right after she put in the speculum which she said was perfectly normal around ovulation. Hope that helps! Hopefully that means the timing was bang on for us!!

7 dpiui as of today...the first week of my tww actually flew by, which I am grateful for. I am feeling a lot more calm than I thought I would. Have been experiencing a dull throbbing in my left pelvic area since the day of my IUI...not really painful, more annoying than anything. Noticed a little bit of cramping yesterday as well. 

One week down, one to go!! 

Sending good vibes out to everyone <3


----------



## MrsLJO

Hey,

It's been a few weeks since we last checked in. Loving the BFP and cannot wait to see more over the next few weeks. I have my fingers crossed for you all. 
We had our 17 weeks scan yesterday which we paid for privately again as we just couldn't wait for the 20 Weeks scan to see our little baby again. We found out that we are having a beautiful baby girl!! We have loads of photos on a USB and heard the babys heart beat too.
Hoping for lots more photos in 3 weeks!!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160709-WA0003.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG-20160709-WA0004.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aayla

Oh yay! Congrats on your baby girl. Can't wait to see her in just a few short months!!

MissCribbs: so glad that your first week went by. I hope mine will as well. Ugh it is hard just to wait to have to do it. First I have to wait for my next af which is about 3 weeks away and then I wait for O day which is another 3 weeks. Waiting is the worst. I feel like that is all we do lol. 

I hope the cramping is a good thing. Will you be testing wary or waiting out the 14 days?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies.. just popping in to check that you're all doing okay

Kate26 how lovely to see baby is doing great fab pic

MrsLJO Congratulations on finding out you're having a little girl.. awesome picture of her too &#10084;

AFM - well..... THE CYST HAS GONE :happydance: 

I've had it confirmed this morning, I've not got any scarring and my uterine lining is perfect for where I am in my cycle. So I finally start Tamoxifen today until day 5. This is a dummy cycle to see how I respond and check it helps ovulation. If it does we start treatment next cycle.. finally a step closer! 

I'll allow myself to get a little more excited now &#128521;


----------



## Aayla

November that is fabulous news!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you Aayla &#128522;
Feels like it's taken forever to get here.. but taking everything one step at a time.. really hoping I respond well and are able to start trying next cycle.


----------



## kate26

Love all the positive updates ladies! 

MrsLJO - a girl!! So exciting!

November - that is awesome news! So happy for you :)

AFM, my due date was changed from December 26th to the 18th! We go in for the anatomy ultrasound on August 4th to find out what we are having. Can't wait!!

Best of luck to all the ladies ttc this cycle!


----------



## Mina06

November - girl that is amazing news!!! I've been thinking of you! So happy for you :)

Mrsjlo and Kate - happy to hear all is well with you ladies and your little ones! Great pics MrsJlo - a little girl - yay!

Misscribbs - thanks for sharing that. Makes me feel a bit better that you had some blood too. I'm chalking it up to sensivite cervix or ovulation spotting and just hoping timing was perfect! Glad your first week flew by! 

AFM, 4dpiui and nothing much going on! Trying not to drive myself crazy and trying to keep busy so that I'm not always thinking about it. I drove myself nuts symptom spotting last time and I won't let that happen again! I find reading helps a lot. Bring me to another world and keeps my mind busy!


----------



## MissCribbs

Congrats MrsJLO!!

Aayla - the waiting is the hardest part - hang in there honey! I have peed on a few dollar store sticks here and there but I know it's still way too early! 'Splurging' on First Response early detection and using it on Sunday morning (14dpiui) while on the phone with my wifey (she works in northern Canada) so we can anticipate a BFP/BFN together. 

If it is a BFN on Sunday, I still have three more days following until AF is due. Then we will know for sure. If AF arrives, I have a gift cert to a fancy spa that i can look forward to on my next tww!

Hope everyone is doing ok and having as stress free a tww as possible! <3


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you soo much Kate26 & Mina06 tomorrow is my last day of meds before tracking scans from Tuesday... I've been having awful headaches & hot flushes/sweats but it's already all so worth it &#10084;


----------



## KBP

I am out. Unexpectedly got AF today. I am concerned about my short LP (9 days)...my lp range anywhere from 8 to 14 but I thought Clomid was suppose to lengthen it. I wasn't expecting this soon :(


----------



## MissCribbs

KPB - sorry to hear that Hun :( hang in there!

I think I may be out as well. CD 26, 13dpiui, and noticed some spotting this morning, AF's calling card. Not due until Wednesday but maybe tww stress this week brought her on early. 

Hoping to get the next IUI right away! Maybe they will give me a trigger shot to time it better? As much as I appreciate the drug-free approach, it relies so heavily on the luck of timing! 

I hope everyone is doing well and having a great wknd <3


----------



## Mina06

KBP - sorry hun.... It's always the worst time of month. Make sure to talk to your dr about it, would they be able to increase the dose? I use Gonal-f and it seems to lengthen my LP or it's the progesterone supplements. I usually avg 10-11 days luteal phase. We'll see what happens this cycle. I'm 8dpiui today... No symptoms whatsoever. 

MissCribbs - drug free is nice... The hormones can be awful although my side effects are less so far! 

November - how are you doing girl? Hot flashes subside? Did your body respond well to the hormones?


----------



## NovemberRayne

KBP - sorry to hear that you're out this month, hopefully next time will be the one for you xx

Mina06 - the headaches and flushes went maybe a day after stopping meds thankfully. I did get some nausea on the last day but I'm back to being me again.

I go back Tuesday morning to see if I have responded. I'm supposed to be doing a dummy cycle but my Dr may change this depending on my response. I won't get excited yet though. I want to stay as relaxed as possible lol

How are you doing? Have you been symptom spotting??


----------



## Mina06

NovemberRayne - ahhhh that's exciting!!! I'm sorry I know you don't want to get too excited but I'll get excited for you. My fingers are crossed that you've responded well. And if not - it's ok too because then they'll adjust the meds for next cycle and you'll be on your way :) 

I'm doing ok.... I'm 9dpiui today and have felt nothing really. Some twinges here or there and bloating, which is mostly from the progesterone. I'm trying to stay relaxed but they upped my hormones a bit this cycle and I must admit I'm a bit of a basket case. I'm up and down - sad, angry. DH is not responding well to it either - I need more patience right now and he doesn't seem to get what my body's going through. 

This 2ww is the worst... I don't go for the blood test until next Monday. Trying to take it one day at a time and stay hopeful in the meantime.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Mina06 - hahaha okay you can be quietly excited for me. Either way, I'll be so happy. I'd obviously like to have a go at an IUI as all this time it's been me that's been the hold up... we'll see on Tuesday &#128521;

Aww so sorry to hear the hormones have you out of wack, it's awful but if it works it will be sooo worth it. Are you going to test before your betas or try and hold off until late Monday? &#10084;


----------



## Mina06

I'll be thinking of you Tuesday NovemberRayne! What do they have you on?

I keep going back and forth between testing early or just waiting until Monday.... I think I'd like to wait. Just don't know if I can be patient! Scared of that BFN too...


----------



## MissCribbs

Officially out this month! AF is sure sneaky, just when I thought the spotting was gone and perhaps it had been implantation bleeding, she shows up. My clinic is great and they will get you in for IUI no matter what day you surge, but it looks like my next o is over the August long wknd here in Canada and that is the one summer weekend where they are closed. Hoping for either an early or very late surge! Otherwise, I'll just build up my egg health as best as I can until the end of August. I wish you ladies the very best of luck. It has been really wonderful reading and sharing your experiences throughout my first IUI and I am sending tons of baby dust your way. Hoping to see lots of BFP's from you once I check back in! All the best <3


----------



## Lyndsm82

Hi All! This is my first post on any forum....yup, ever! My doctor recommended IUI this month and it will happen in the nest couple days. I'm on my 2nd round of Letrozole. Last month everything seemed great but alas, AF arrived. This time my environment doesn't appear super friendly so she wants to do an IUI and I'm freaking out a tad. I had my tubes flushed last week and boy did that stink, luckily pain was only a few minutes. 

I only have one follicle that's 24 right now and I ovulate around 25.5, or so I'm told. Does anyone have any advice for this IUI virgin? Trying to remain calm but I loathe the unknown. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Mina06

I'm sorry MissCribbs! Your positivity is an inspiration - it's a great outlook. I'm hoping some of it runs off on me :) it's so easy to get down during this process. Fingers crossed for you that you're able to get one in in August!

Lyndsm82- I was the same... Super nervous! I'm on my second IUI right now. The process is quite simple and quick! I do have some pain when they use the catheter... I got similar discomfort when they did the tube flush too. I might just be extra sensitive! Other than that, I had light cramping and spotting. A lot of girls don't get that - so you may not! I'd say you don't have to worry but I know you will... It's natural when you don't know. I came on here and I read this forum and it helped put me at ease! 

Good luck and let us know how it goes :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies..

I'm just back from my first post meds scan and I'm so happy! 

I'm currently CD10 and I have two follicles growing away at 15mm & 16mm.

My lining at the moment is at 8.5mm they told me they like it at 10mm for IUI day

The nurse said everything was looking perfect for my cycle day. I'm back on Thursday for a final check before day 21 bloods next Friday.

We're definitely not going for treatment this cycle. My doctor wants to confim ovulation first, I feel very positive that it will happen this time.. I might get out my OPK tests and see if I surge (not that I have a clue what I'm doing lol)


----------



## Mina06

Great news NovemberRayne!!!! Sounds like it's all working out :) you needed some of this good news after all that waiting. Happy for you!


----------



## Lyndsm82

Thanks Mina06! I was called last yesterday and they actually had to schedule me to come in this morning!! Just a little cramping but nothing crazy and it was over so fast. I feel like weirdest part about it all was carrying my husbands "sample" in a cup, tucked in my pants as I fought through rush hour traffic lol Starting progesterone tomorrow and so commences the TWW :) Will keep you ladies updated, thanks for the support!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww thank you Mina06.. I first went to the clinic back in January so to finally be having some positive news makes me feel so happy

I did do a couple of OPKs but posted it over in the test forum.. but I don't quite get how to tell if it's positive lol 

My ovulation tests.. link


----------



## Mina06

Glad all went well Lyndsm! 

NovemberRayne - I gave up on OPKs once the clinic started tracking me becasue I found them confusing! I would use the clearblue digital and that helped. To me it looks positive and that you are ovulating or that it's coming soon. It picks up the surge right? 

AFM - 12dpiui today and I found the nerve to test. BFN. :nope:

Feeling the usual emotions - frustration, anger, sadness. Everything lined up this cycle and we had great numbers. Ugh

I know it can still be early but I've had no symptoms this time like last time. Last time I knew I was pregnant, this time I knew I wasn't. Feeling low for sure.


----------



## KBP

I'm right there with you Mina...my first IUI failed and I'm currently on clomid for second attempt IUI. 

meanwhile everyone else is pregnant! Ugh. I've had it.


----------



## todmommy4568

Good morning ladies! Hope I can join the party (if anyone would really call it that :haha: ) DH and I have been TTC since May 2015. Last month I went to an obgyn and he started me on clomid 50mg with TI, only one mature follie, doctot wants at least 2, and BFN. This month we are doing clomid 100mg with iui and I am so beside myself. I have cried 3 or 4 times already today...at work :dohh: I just can't decide whether we are doing the right thing, this will be our last medicated cycle until January so I just wanted to give us the best chance. Part of me feels like it is hopeless and if we were going to get pregnant we would have already and another part urges me to have faith in the process. Ugh crying again, stupid clomid! Did anyone else feel utterly torn? I'm also overweight which concerns me more that maybe that is an issue and I am just wasting money doing treatments before losing the weight....so many emotions


----------



## Mina06

KBP - that's exactly it - everyone seems to be pregnant. All my friends have their first and are now starting for their seconds.... One is already pregnant wit her second "by accident". And another has asked me to go for lunch and in pretty sure she wants to tell me the same. I don't want to go. I have anxiety just thinking about it. 

Todmommy- it's ok to cry... I'm just feeling numb and angry today. Tomorrow may be my cry day or later today :( I'm also overweight and feeling the same. I just end up blaming myself when it doesn't work. And my DR. Doesn't help. Everyone time we meet with him he asks the same questions: have you cut down your caffeine? Did you lose weight? I want to just scream at him. So... I'm right there with you - you're not alone in this.


----------



## Lyndsm82

I'm so sorry you guys are feeling this way, I totally understand! I work at a fitness studio and 6 (yes, 6!!) of the fellow instructors and other employees got pregnant within one year of each other! Literally everyone around me is popping out kids left and right and some are now trying for number two&#55357;&#56850;I constantly think there is something wrong with me and refuse to believe anything else! It WILL happen. Easier to say than genuinely believe as you keep getting a BFN. 

I keep saying to my husband that this is all so unromantic and I just wish it'd happen organically. His response "what's more romantic that two people wanting a baby so bad that they're willing to do anything necessary to make it happen" Well sh*t, I couldn't argue with that! Let the tears happen if they come but just remember that more stress on your body only works against not you. *baby dust*


----------



## Aayla

November: I would definitely say cd12 was positive. basically all you need to see is that the test line is as dark or darker than control. My leaflet for IUI says that if you are unsure and it is close to then to call in and book the IUI anyway as it is better to be early than late. My leaflet also says to not use the digital as they are more yes/no than progressive. You are being monitored so it's not likely an issue for you. i do hope you ovulate this cycle and everything goes well. 

I totally understand what everyone is going through. i once dealt with 14 pregnancies in an 18 month period and some of those were baby #2. It was the hardest time of my life. I wish I could say it gets easier. Some days are good, some aren't. 

Baby dust to us all. :D


----------



## Lyndsm82

Question for you ladies! This is my second round with Letrozole, first round with an IUI. I took progesterone 7 DPO and I recall the second pill I was pretty dizzy but I survived. Last night I took my second pill 2 DPO and wow, I could barley walk in a straight line!! I had to lay down for a while and then went to sleep at 9pm. Have you guys taken progesterone and also had bad dizzy spells? Off to work now after taking my pill and hoping that was a fluke


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hello Ladies &#128536;

Thanks so much Mina06 and Aayla for looking at my opks. 

I had another scan appointment and all is still going well... I'm measuring 18mm for both follies and they think one is in the process of ovulation :happydance:

Coupled with my tests being positive and cramping I'm having (I seriously thought I ate something dodgy) I'm sooo hoping I have. The nurse said had this been a real cycle everything looked perfect and they would have got me in for IUI already. I'll be back Monday morning to have another check and book in for my 'day 21' test. I'm finally feeling so happy with things at the moment. 

I know a few of you are a bit down right now so I'm sending all my love to you (and huge cuddles if you need them). I've suffered 3 early losses myself in my early 20s and watched most of my friends have babies so effortlessly. But we will all get there together ladies, don't lose sight of that.. I have faith and hope for all of us :hugs:


----------



## todmommy4568

Mina I'm so sorry to hear about your doctor, what a jerk! I get that they are just trying to do their job but some lessons in sensitivity wouldn't hurt. My doctor doesn't mention my weight but I wonder. 

Lyndsm your husband sounds so sweet! Making iui sound romantic is very hard :haha:

Aayla 14 in 18 months! That's just nuts, I would have stopped leaving the house! :haha:

November that is wonderful that things are going so good!!

Afm we are 7 days out from iui and I am still nervous as ever. It is a little bit of a financial stretch for us since I won't be working from September to December and that is what I keep thinking about. I've already crunched the numbers and I know that we can do it, I also know it would be easier if we didn't. I really want to do it and the decision has been made but it is still nagging me. If the iui works I won't even think twice when that bill comes but if it doesn't work that bill will taunt me in the worst way. Maybe I should just stop worrying about things that aren't even things :dohh: No matter what I do there are pros, cons, and what ifs on every angle. Yesterday was so good no thinking about any of it and feeling confident in my decision, and then the bill showed for our last medicated monitored cycle. $1500, ouch. Now I wanna rack another 1500 plus the iui cost? Now I'm rambling, so many thoughts up there. If it were you ladies would you go ahead with the iui now or wait until you were working again in January?


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay I have to stop being so negative! I have come to clarity. If I don't do the iui the "what if" will make me loco. I just wish that the day would come already then it is done and the money is spent and no wondering. 

How do you ladies stay positive through it all? I, like all of you I'm sure, just never thought I would be here.


----------



## NovemberRayne

todmommy4568 - knowing me, I'd probably just do it haha! 

On a serious note.. it's just money, if it's a little stretch and your treatment works it won't matter anymore. If it doesn't, at least you tried. The financial loss was for the right reasons. 

As for being positive, I've had to be. We actually started our journey close to three years ago. I was advised on medical grounds not to become pregnant as I had a suspected heart problem. All is fine thankfully. We moved, I changed career and once we finally got in a place to start trying I've had other issues & ovarian cyst that refused to go hanging over me for almost 6 months. 

I'm very happy to be where we are at now even though I've yet to have a single IUI.. besides, leaving my fiancée for a guy isn't going to happen so I'm pretty much in the place I imagined I would be &#128523; &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## todmommy4568

You make a very good point. I have been so worried about spending the money and it not working but even if it doesn't I know I tried and it was done for the right reasons, thank you! I need to take that to my husband, he is worried and I feel like if we were both on the same page it would lessen my anxiety.

That's awesome :haha: I would imagine leaving your fiancé for a guy would be an ordeal! &#128514; That is great that the heart problem ended up being okay! After all this time you must be thrilled for iui possibly next month!!


----------



## Aayla

I would be the same..spend the money. The what if would likely make me nuts as well. hopefully it will work this one time and if it doesn't then you can choose to take a break and wait until you are back at work. 

We have been at this for 6 years now. Like November I had some other health issues to deal with first that took about 4 years. 2 rounds of clomid that did nothing and a 20 lb weight gain put full time ttc off for another year. We have been full time TTC for a year now. 

It's hard to stay positive. it's hard to stay the course some time but you know in the end it will be worth it. You just keep believing that it will happen and you move on and keep trying new steps to get you there. One foot in front of the other.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I think it is something we all go through, the process of having babies isn't cheap.. we pretty much decided the same, every penny spent is for what we feel in our heart is the right reason.

Leaving wifey for a guy would be more than an ordeal.. That's a life I left yeeeaaarrs ago and don't wish to revisit &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; we are incredibly happy to finally this close to treatment. We've always wanted a family just can't wait to get moving x


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks for the words of support ladies, I truly appreciate it! I canceled my iui because the stress on my DH was straining our relationship. Then he insisted I reschedule since I really wanted to do the iui so I called the hospital for a price quote and they said the charge for the iui was $180 so I promptly rescheduled my appointment :haha: Felt like a bat canceling and rescheduling the next day but I'm sure with all the hormones flowing it was nothing new to the nurse lol. My ultrasound and trigger are tomorrow, as long as there are no more than 4 follicles &#128591;&#127995; 

How are things coming along for everyone?


----------



## Aayla

oooh trigger is tomorrow? How exciting!! and yeah..the nurses are quite used to hormonal women. :haha:

AFM: I'm just plugging along. I started my provera in order to make sure af comes on time. When I'm not on letrozole she doesn't come because of the pcos. So i take it for 7 days and af should happen 2-3 days after my last pill. I'm on day 2/7 now. So af should happen around the end of next week. And then IUI should happen around Aug 23/24. so I'm just here :coffee:


----------



## sprite30

Glad to hear you rescheduled todmommy. Iui ' s are putting a financial stress on us too. We're both working but it's cutting into my saving majorly. As I've sent over 6k since january. The only good thing about that is that I met my max payout so all bloodwork/us would be free and I'd only have to pay the 650 for the sperm wash and insemination. And ironically now that we get to that point the re puts a halt on everything and says I need robotic surgery that she couldn't fix my misshapen uterus. So I'm getting a second opinion. I'm losing faith in my re. She wants to move on to ivf right away but my issue.is.with my uterus and retaining menses so ivf would be a long shot and honestly I'd rather.waste some money on iuis that don't work out then to go to ivf spend 20k and that fail. I.wouldnt be able to deal with that.

The whole process is so stressful especially when you throw in your hormones.my nurse is used to me questioning every little thing by now. The only thing letting me be strong right now is the fact that we already have one baby. Otherwise I'd be a total wreck. I hope your trigger and iui goes.well. sending baby dust your way


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla - so glad to hear that you'll soon be on the way to IUI soon &#10084;

Todmommy.. glad to also see you are going for it &#128521;

As for me.. nothing looked much different this past Monday so I'm still unsure why my opks were so positive. I went back yesterday and the hospital found that I had unexpectedly ovulated from BOTH follicles &#128558; the nurse suggested I talked to wifey about the possibility of twins!!!! Eek!! 

So we're going for our screening tests tomorrow and I go for my 'day 21' test on Tuesday morning & get the results the next day..

As long as my progesterone levels are good.. the hospital will book my provisional IUI date.. I could just burst with happiness after months of bad news :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

Aayla it sounds like thing are headed in the right direction :flower:

Sprite the 2nd opinion definitely sounds like a good idea. Why would she go forward with the other IUI's if she didn't think it would work with surgery :shrug: and why go to ivf under the same conditions. Seems silly to me.

November that is wonderful news!!

My ultrasound wasn't exactly what I was hoping for but definitely better than last month! We had 4 follicles 2 were too small, 1 was at 15 (I think) and the doc said that one was on the cusp so it may or may not release, and we had one at 17 that was labeled very favorable! It was a different doc that was filling in for mine and she didn't give me the sizes so it was based on what I could tell in the short time I saw the results haha but last month the only one close enough to mature was a 15 so I'm very happy we have one at the proper size. She actually said the words "we could be looking at multiples" :cloud9: It just makes me happy hearing those words :haha: IUI is tomorrow at 3:00. Our doctor didn't do a SA on DH since he already has a child but his son is almost 8 so it's been a long time so I am very interested to see what his swimmers will reveal tomorrow!


----------



## Aayla

oooh november.. that would be wonderful if you had twins!! 

toddmommy: good luck tomorrow with the IUI. FX and baby dust to you!!

So day 3 is done and the anti-depressants seem to be helping keep the craziness of the provera at bay. Only 4 more days of the provera.


----------



## todmommy4568

Hopefully those 4 days go fast for you!!

My poor DH is so unhappy about today. I tried to talk to him about it last night but I don't think it helped. As soon as I started telling him all the details about tomorrow he got upset and said he wished me would have just done the medicated cycle and that it is a waste of money. I reminded him most of the cost comes from things we were already doing with the medicated cycles like ultrasounds, appointments, etc. I asked him if his contention was coming from the actual part of the performance for him and he admitted it was. He feels humiliated that he has to walk his sample into the clinic and let people "examine" it. I told him that people get the same brown bag for poo samples so someone could think it is sh*t and not semen, I don't think I was helpful :haha: I did let him know how much I appreciate it though and that if the iui works he will never remember the awkward walk and if it doesn't work he will have a happy wife who knows we gave it our best. I am just praying all goes smoothly for him, I wish I could take it for him but I am at work until 2 and it has to be there at 1:30 so it's not a possibility :nope: He already gave me his "price" for this though so that is easier on my part, he wants to spend $200 on a new rifle and then he won't complain about any of it :rofl:


----------



## todmommy4568

Well the iui is officially complete! I am just laying here waiting out my 15 minutes before I can leave. I didn't feel any discomfort which was wonderful and DH's count was 275 million after the wash with 98% motility :dance: I am so relieved and excited!


----------



## Aayla

Yay Toddmommy!!! FX and lots of sticky baby dust to you. 

will you be testing early? You got the trigger right? if I am right, will you be testing that out or will you be waiting it all out and testing in 14 days?


----------



## HappyFishie

Hi ladies, I also came to join the party, or in other words seek some comfort in this process. We have been TTC #2 for about 19 months now. I turned 35 in March and I'm completely nervous about my age factoring in all this. We have male infertility factor along with my age. This is my first IUI cycle. Yesterday was my cycle 10 day ultrasound and I had one 13mm, and two 11mm follicles. I go back for more monitoring tomorrow. I hope they tell me I can trigger tomorrow since I feel like my ovaries are growing by the minute. Seriously very uncomfortable. I'm really hoping this works but I'm almost preparing myself that it might not. After being disappointment month after month, it's hard to remain positive.


----------



## todmommy4568

Aayla I haven't decided yet. Last month I tested it out which was nice knowing that it was out of my system but at the same time felt like a waste of tests. I am low on wondfos and only have two answer tests so I might wait. I got 4 false positives on FRER last month so those don't get to be involved this month haha. 

Happyfishie it is really so hard to stay positive. I can't give much advice because I'm not very good at it haha. Honestly this cycle I had a drink almost every night and it wound me down and improved my mood and outlook :) 

Stupid FF is putting me at 5dpo which is just silly. I hope that it finds the right day but I don't think it will because my chart suggests O the day before trigger, which would be impossible since I had an ultrasound that day after and know that I hadn't O'ed. I had cramps that were doubling me over yesterday pretty much all evening. Is that normal of the iui? They are gone today


----------



## Aayla

Happyfishie: Welcome!! 

todmommy: That is weird that FF would put it there when they have the option for IUI under BD. You would think that would shift stuff around. But your cross hairs are dotted so maybe it will fix itself. Otherwise just do a manual override. I am not getting triggered but i will be waiting it out as well when the time comes. I have got my hopes up too many times on indent lines. I have the old style frers here and they just aren't what they used to be. I will be getting a blood test from the doc, as it is their procedure, so I will just wait for that.


----------



## KBP

Hi ladies-

I'm due for my Second IUI after clomid days 3-7

You know how you are suppose to refrain from intercourse before your IUI? Well we will be using a frozen sample this time so is there any reason to abstain from intercourse?

Thanks :)


----------



## KBP

Hi ladies-

I'm due for my Second IUI after clomid days 3-7

You know how you are suppose to refrain from intercourse before your IUI? Well we will be using a frozen sample this time so is there any reason to abstain from intercourse?

Thanks :)


----------



## todmommy4568

Aayla that is nice that they make it protocol to do a blood test. Mine only does them if you get a positive at home. Mine weren't even indent lines they were pink like completely visible and pink no squinting. It was the most disappointing thing ever. They really have gone down the toilet since switching designs.

KBP I don't think there would be any reason to abstain with a frozen sample. I'm not 100% sure but I thought the reason for abstaining was to give the best sperm count :shrug:


----------



## Aayla

From what I have researched the abstaining is because of sperm count. you want to be sure there is enough guys to survive the wash. But if you are using frozen then abstaining isn't an issue.


----------



## HappyFishie

Just got back from monitoring. I have two 17mm follicles and one 14. They said if my bloodwork doesn't show LH surge today then I can trigger tomorrow! I'm excited, a little impatient, but excited. lol do you think the 14mm will mature by trigger time? Does all three have a chance? I don't know how this works


----------



## KBP

Thanks ladies

Just had my ultrasound, only 1 folli at 14. 

Last time I had 3!

Getting blood work to make sure I'm not surging, and if not next IUI most likely in the next few days. 

So lots of BD since we are using frozen sample!


----------



## Inkedlady88

Mind if I join in? OH and I will be doing our first IUI this month as long as I O before he has to head out of town for 3 days this month. We've been trying for #1 for exactly a year now and have since been Dx'd with PCOS/luteal phase defect for myself and poor motility and morphology for him (although my RE isn't too worried about the morphology). This is my fourth cycle on Clomid and I won't be monitored this cycle, just using OPK's to confirm O.


----------



## Lyndsm82

Welcome to the new ladies! I've been trying to lay low during my TWW as the anxiety was killing meeee! I took a test at 9 and 11 days post my IUI and I included the picture of the results. I can't fathom that these actually look positive! Doc told me to test on Tuesday, two more days from now, and then call them if it's positive so I can do the blood test. I'm going to do the digital "pregnant" or "not pregnant" test Tuesday so the result is not up for debate. Very cautiously optimistic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## todmommy4568

Welcome inkedlady :wave:

Oh my gee linds those are definitely positive :dance: no squinting required!!


----------



## Aayla

Those are very positive. Can't wait to see the digi!! Congrats!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Lyndsm82 - those are soooo positive!! Tentative congratulations to you :happydance:

Aayla - I'm high risk for pregnancy so I'm not sure if I could carry twins successfully... but would be so cute if I could.


----------



## KBP

Lyndsm82: clearly positive!

My blood work came back and apparently I already ovulated, so I couldn't get my second IUI. 

The OPKs have worked for me for 13 months, and this month they didn't pick up the surge even though it was the same brand. I was testing twice a day also and still missed it. 

I am so annoyed. I do everything I am suppose to and still, nothing. This was a completely wasted month. All the side affects of Clomid for nothing. 

This whole time I've had realistic expectations about IUI's-the success rates are not great so I have intentions of going into IVF. My insurance requires 3 rounds of IUi's before they cover IVF. So now it's all pushed back a month. 

My next cycle will be monitored. 

I really wish I could just move straight to IVF


----------



## todmommy4568

I'm sorry KBP :hugs: That is so frustrating!


----------



## Lyndsm82

That's what I'm thinking too!! I just can't believe it! Thanks for your 2nd set of eyes November Rayne and KBP! 

KBP, sorry to hear about this month being out! That's very annoying with how much you tracked everything! I was monitored all this month and the docs were dead on when I was ovulating. Scheduled me quickly for the IUI. It was hard to put it all into their hands to track me but it was amazing to see everything progress!


----------



## Aayla

KBP: I understand your frustration. I am so afraid of this happening to me as I don't get a surge until the day of ovulation if I am lucky to detect it at all. I'm not being monitored and they want to rely on opk's but after the miscarriage they just haven't been reliable. The only thankful thing is that I know about when I will ovulate. 
I know it sucks to have to wait out a cycle, at least you will be monitored for the next one. 

I am confused about one thing..why do you think the chances are so low? My doc told me it doubles our chances compared to timed intercourse.


----------



## HappyFishie

Lyndsm82: congrats on that line! Have you done a digi? 

I did the trigger last night. I still can't believe I gave myself an injection. I'm proud of myself, I thought I was going to chicken out and have my husband do it lol. Strangely, I feel nothing. Not one twinge... Nothing. I'm worried that I may have ovulated already. First iui scheduled in a few hours. I'm so nervous that I may have ovulated already that I barely slept last night. With 3 mature follicles wouldn't I have felt the ovulating? So frustrating....


----------



## KBP

Ayala- that is interesting, my RE told me that it only ups your chances allure compared to timed intercourse. I forgot the exact numbers, but it was between 15 and 20% chance with IUI.


----------



## NovemberRayne

KBP- sorry to hear you missed the IUI window &#128532;

Lindsm83 - have you had any darker lines or done a digi yet?

HappyFishie - congrats on 1st IUI, how did it go? I never know when ovulation happens I'm not that tuned in, but I'm sure all was fine.. Good luck for the TWW 

I get my Progesterone tests back tomorrow morning.. last hurdle to clear in order to find out if we are finally cleared for IUI #1 this month.. wish me luck xx


----------



## HappyFishie

November: thank you, it went ok. DH post wash was extremely low. It was a little disappointing, but the RE was reassuring and said they like to see it a little higher but it only takes one. Anything could happen. Second IUI tomorrow and then the waiting begins....


----------



## Lyndsm82

Wellllll it's positive!!:happydance: I go for blood work with the Fert doc tomorrow. What exactly are they looking for in the blood? HcG obviously but I guess if it's too low? First pregnancy so I have no clue what to expect lol 
Thank you for all of your kind words!! So excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 76 KB
Views: 2


----------



## todmommy4568

Happyfish- I'm sorry about DH's count :hugs: your re is definitely right though only need one! I think doing back to back IUI's is helpful as well :flower:

Lynds that is so wonderful!!!! The number you get tomorrow won't hold much weight. What they are looking for is for the number to double in 48 hours so it's the second blood that will mean more than the first :flower:


----------



## Aayla

Lynds: OOOh Congrats. Nothing like the digi! 

Happy: Sorry to hear about DH's count but like she said, it only takes one. And the IUI will put what is there up where they need to be so they don't have very far to swim. only 14 days to go to find out if it worked!! EEek. 

AFM: Day 1 off the provera and I am already feeling cramps. Super excited about that which means af is coming soon. It's always weird to want af to come.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies.. 

I've just had the super news that my blood test confirmed ovulation. :happydance: 

I had levels of 37 (you need levels of more than 30 in the UK) so we've now officially got the green light to have our first ever IUI later this month (providing I don't have another cyst!!)

After all these months of bad news it's so nice to finally have a reason to be excited..


----------



## Lyndsm82

Bloodwork came back great, it's official!! 

NovemberRayne, that's so exciting you're ready for the IUI! I hope you can begin to relax and look forward to more and more good news!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Lyndsm82 - yaayy for you!! Congratulations :happydance:

I still can't get my head around the fact that after AF shows we'll be actually going for it.. wow!


----------



## HappyFishie

Second IUI today. Numbers were slightly higher post wash today. That made me very happy. Terrible terrible ovulation pain today. Hurts to walk. RE said I could take a Tylenol and it should subside tomorrow. I'm trying to Think positive thoughts and just sit relaxed. Did anyone test out the trigger or wait it out into the beta?


----------



## Aayla

Lynds: congrats! 

November: that is so great that you ovulated!! Can't wait to hear you got a bfp next cycle!! How long until af is due? This will be the one cycle you hope she comes as soon as possible. :haha:

Happy: I have never triggered but many on the forum have and it varies. Some want to know exactly when the hcg is gone. Some think it is a waste of money to use tests when you know it isn't really positive.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla- haha yeah I realllly want AF to come. I usually have 27 day cycles.. but I think the tamoxifen has lengthened it a bit as I ov'd around CD18.. I'm on CD28 so she should be here any day now!!! I picked up a few cycles worth of meds yesterday so I'm ready and waiting for AF now :coffee:


----------



## todmommy4568

November that is wonderful news!!

Happy that is great that the numbers were better! I test the trigger out. I think if you have the willpower to wait the two weeks there is no reason to test it out. But.....knowing myself.....I have zero willpower so I like to test mine out so I know when I can trust a line to be a true positive. On one hand it feels like a waste of tests but at the same time I got 25 test strips for $11 so I'm not out much.

Okay so my trigger is pretty much gone, got the faintest of faint lines this morning like can only barely see it in person not even in a picture really. So happy I can obsess over lines now :haha: I am trying not be optimistic because I don't want a huge let down but it is proving hard. My chart is doing things it has never done before like the fallback rise and possibly an implantation dip today. And all my symptoms are gone. When I was pregnant with DS it was the one month that I thought for sure I wasn't pregnant because I had zero symptoms.


----------



## kate26

Love checking back in on this forum and reading all the excitement and positive news! <3

Just wanted to share with the ladies I started this journey with that we had our latest ultrasound and are expecting a GIRL! I can't believe how fast time has gone, feels like just the other day I joined this forum and now I'm half way done the pregnancy. Baby dust to everyone ttc this month!


----------



## Aayla

Kate congrats!! any names picked out yet?


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ooh Kate.. I'm sooo happy for you & so glad your little princess is growing well.. thanks for popping by and letting us know how you are doing :hugs:

AFM.. AF is here :happydance:


----------



## todmommy4568

That's great news November!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Aayla

November that is so great!! 


AFM: no af. No spotting which I always get a day or two before. And financially we got snowed this week so I can't afford the letrozole. So I am back on the provera for 5 more days. Hopefully that will bring her on next weekend and next friday hubby gets paid so we won't have any issues. 

What sucks is that it puts us back at least a week. Really that isn't a long time in the grand scheme of things. but it means I will find out if it worked a week before I go to vegas.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thanks Todmommy & Aayla I called the hospital in a slight panic because I wasn't sure if they wanted me in on day2 in case I had another cyst.. but they said as they confirmed ovulation by scan and bloods I didn't need to worry.. I felt a lil dumb after getting off the phone haha so I start meds tomorrow and fill out paperwork later this week.

I'd be having the IUI at at a fertility clinic. Unfortunately, they're being audited at the minute so they cant do any donor based treatments so I have to call Monday and try and get my sperm shipped to a sister clinic in time for the IUI eek

Aayla- aww no, I was going to ask how you were coming along..I really hope AF shows for you after the Provera


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry to hear that Aayla, what a pain in the butt! 

November I hope they can get it shipped there! FX'ed that everything goes off without a hitch!


----------



## todmommy4568

I am driving myself absolutely batty! I decided to test out my trigger which looked like it was gone yesterday but I swear I see a line on the bottom test from today. I think my brain is playing tricks on me :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aayla

They are shown verticle but I see a line on the far left. I have no idea if that is top or bottom for you


----------



## NovemberRayne

Todmommy - The photo is showing vertical for me but I can *definitely* see a line on the far left test below the control line.

I'm gonna have to try the clinic at 8am on Monday to hopefully get this sperm shipped.. I wasn't expecting AF to show today otherwise I would have asked them to start organising it when I spoke to them on Friday eek


----------



## todmommy4568

Silly thing flipping pictures haha. The one on the left is still from the trigger I just feel like I see shadow line things on the other ones. My eyes are getting the better of me :haha: Will know for sure in a couple days!


----------



## Aayla

I might see a little something on the far right. Looking forward to seeing more tests!


----------



## todmommy4568

Thanks Aayla, makes me feel better than someone else can see what I'm seeing haha


----------



## HappyFishie

Todmommy, I see a shadow too! When are you testing again? 
I had my progesterone checked today. They said it was 20.7. I have no idea what that means but she said it was good. I still have to take progesterone supplements because it's a standard thing they have patients do after IUI. I've had more symptoms from the trigger shot that I did from the Clomid. Now we're adding progesterone to the mix. I don't mind a bit. Whatever it takes LOL


----------



## todmommy4568

Happy I tested again today and it looks like it was leftover from the trigger, hopefully tomorrow I can get a line haha. That's great that your progesterone was good! Hopefully it doesn't cause too many more symptoms!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Todmommy any progress on the testing??

My treatment is becoming a farce.. I spent all of yesterday trying to find out what's going on. I'm having all my meds, monitoring, Dr's appointments with a local hospital then have the IUI at a fertility clinic. I found out yesterday that the clinic has no copies of any of my notes other than a letter from 2014 saying I had seen a doctor at the hospital. 

I've started meds and have an appointment for monitoring scans beginning next Monday. The fertility clinic may need me to go for IUI at a sister clinic. BUT they can't organise shipping of my donor sperm without my blood tests, paperwork and treatment plan.. 

Essentially the hospital haven't done what they are supposed to, I've started meds and might not be able to have my IUI because everything might not get to the clinic in time to send forward & arrange shipping.. 

I've been told to continue. However there's a HUGE chance I could be ready before my sample gets where it's supposed to be &#128546;

I'm not even angry, just feel really down. I'm also scared of the possibility of getting another cyst & it taking months to go. I only have one ovary and this is the first time in 6 months that my body is finally in a place to have treatment.

*sigh*


----------



## HappyFishie

November: :hugs: I'm hoping it works out in time for you! 

Progesterone is kicking my behind! This ttw is torture. Analyzing every twinge or cramp is messing with my head. I'm going to get out today and hopefully get my mind off of it.


----------



## BabyReady13

Hi ladies I just joined the site and am currently doing my first cycle of IUI with puregon....has anyone gotten pregnant on the first treatment?


----------



## todmommy4568

I tested yesterday and had a line but tested today and negative so I have no clue. At this point I am just ready for saturday to see if I get AF or not. 

November I really hope everything gets sorted in time!

Happy I know what you mean! Hopefully you can get your mind off of it!

Welcome babyready :wave: This was my first iui so I googled tons of first time success stories :haha: It can happen


----------



## BabyReady13

Todmommy thank you! I've been googling the last two days and am driving myself crazy. Have my cd8 ulira sound and bw tomorrow so let's see how that goes!


----------



## Aayla

Awe November. I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully everything gets worked in time. 

toddmommy: Oh that is frustrating. it could still be left over from trigger. are the two tests the same sensitivity?


----------



## Inkedlady88

Popping in for a little moral support. Just got my :bfp: OPK tonight and called my RE. She's on call but couldn't access the schedule for tomorrow so one of the nurses will have to call me back first thing in the morning to schedule our first IUI tomorrow. I'm so nervous! :happydance:

OH is being a bit irritated about the fact that he will have to leave work for a couple hours for the appointment (at least just to make his contribution anyway). He still doesn't really grasp what a big deal this is. :dohh:

Not really sure what to expect tomorrow... Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Lyndsm82

Hi Inkedlady88! I had my first IUI 3 weeks ago and it was pretty quick and painless! I think the most awkward part was racing through traffic to get my husbands sperm to the office in time lol they wash the sperm and basically get all of the good swimmers. I was showed the sperm on a microscope screen, pretty cool! The actually procedure is just a small cramp as the catheter goes in and then I really didn't feel much else until she pulled it out a minute later. Laid in the office for about 15 minutes and was on my way for a normal day, no restrictions. I am now pregnant, 5 weeks and had my first ultrasound yesterday. It absolutely can happen on the first try! Not always the case of course but good luck!! Let us know how it goes for you


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh my gosh.. finally got a call today to say that everything has been sorted out. :happydance:

The sister clinic will be expecting us, our sample will be shipped.. all we need to do now is the legal paperwork and monitoring scans at the hospital and get them to send them over..

I finished my meds yesterday and just hope theres a good follie or two growing...

Phew I can finally relax now!


----------



## Aayla

November: That is fabulous news!!! I can't believe it is finally going to happen for you. I can't wait to see your bfp!! How many of your family know you are doing this? will you be planning a big surprise to tell them? 

Welcome Inked! How did your IUI go? Will you be testing early or waiting to see if af is late? 

AFM: I got spotting today!! So happy. The fertility doc also called to go over the IUI procedure. It got me excited to do this again. so I have talked to hubby and we are going to take a good hard look at our budget. I'm also only working about 20 hours a week right now but I could easily work 40. But it's been nice to not really have to. But double the money is nice. and I just got a small raise. We would have most of the amount in one week if I worked 40 hours.

time to not be so lazy and complacent and work full time now.

so it looks like IUI is back on. I am spotting more regular as the night goes on so I should expect af tomorrow or Saturday. The IUI should happen on Aug 30 or 31st.

They want to go by OPK's. I am to use clear blue or first response (regular not digi) and do it with fmu. I have never got a surge with fmu. Always around 7pm. And before the mc I was lucky and surged the day before I ovulated. Now I surge the same day. They didn't understand how I knew that. I told them I temp. So I would get the surge, and the next day I would get the temp spike. I know I ovulate on cd 19 or 20. I asked if I could just book it for a specific day since I know when I ovulate. They said that yes, it is possible as I am the paying customer but they really do want to try and rely on the opk.


----------



## Inkedlady88

IUI went okay. It was a little painful as she had to wiggle the catheter to get it through my cervix. Didn't exactly get the best news as far as OH's semen analysis after the wash though.:nope: His sperm count after the wash was only 2.2 million with normal motility, which is pretty bad. My RE was actually surprised as his overall count had dropped from 59mill pre-wash, to 50 mill. Going to be starting OH on Vitamin C, COQ10, and L-Carnitine to try to help his count and motility in the event that this IUI doesn't work. Our Doctor believes we should try at least a couple more times if this one didn't work, and then reevaluate from there. So either this will work, or OH will have to see a urologist or we have to do IVF.


----------



## KBP

Ladies who have been monitored...

How often did you have to go in to have an ultrasound?

My next two IUIs have to be monitored since last cycle my opk never detected a surge. I'm wondering when they will start monitoring and how often?


----------



## HappyFishie

KBP:. I had a baseline US on CD3, then monitoring on CD10, CD12 trigger on CD13 and IUI CD14 & CD15. Technically I was monitored 3 times including the first scan at the beginning of my cycle. 

I tested BFN for me today. It's 9dpo for me. It's really hard for me to stay optimistic at this point. I keep referring to DS. I had a good line 9dpo with him including digi. I'm extremely bummed. My hormones are all over the place, I keep taking it out on DH. Next IUI might not happen because it'll be around the time I start working again and I cannot take off in the morning for IUI. Unless they make accommodations for me to come in at a later time. I think they do all IUI's around 930ish am and I can't come in until after 330. If they don't do late IUI then I'll have to skip next cycle. Sorry I feel like I'm just ranting now....


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla - I can't believe it either, I'm super excited. We haven't told many family members. They know TTC is in our plans but not when.. we want to surprise them. I've told my youngest sister but she's sworn to secrecy haha

I've got a little plan in mind for telling wifey if/when we get a BFP I'll have to be a bit sneaky with testing so I can get it all set up &#128521;

I'm soooo happy you're also going for IUI this month too.. I will have everything crossed for a BFP for you sweetheart :hugs:

KBP - although I'm yet to have an IUI done I had a 'dummy' medicated run last cycle. I started being monitored from CD10 then again every other day until my follicles were the required size for trigger or OPK xx


----------



## Aayla

cd 1 today! So excited! Hubby was told what day he has to take off from work. thankfully it is only one day. He works graveyard so he needs to take off the night before the IUI. I will be booking it for cd 19. I will still use opk's just in case O wants to come early but it's not likely. I just hope she isn't late. 

So the IUI is happening Aug 30.


----------



## sprite30

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. Glad you got that all sorted out november. Good luck. I have issues with cysts after a medicated cycle too so I know how annoying that is. 

Happy fishie. 9 dpo is still so early. I didn't get clear positive with my first until 12 dpo. Baby dust coming your way. 

Inkedlady. While 2.2 is low I can assure you the vitamins do work. My dh was about 6 to 8 mil post wash when we had our dd. But this time years later he's always been over 18 mil. Even had a 24 mil once. I'm a firm believer in vitamins. I started taking more vitamin d myself and I have so much more energy now. 

Afm. We are still on a break. I had my hysteroscopy. Right tube is clear and cervix is dilated but now the re thinks my uterus is mis shaped and referred us for surgery and ivf. I don't really trust her tho so we had an mri last Wednesday and have an appointment with the surgeon next wednesday. Depending what he says we might either be having surgery or changing doctors. I really don't want to switch as I like the nurses and the crnp but I really can't stand the re. 

Good luck ladies I'll drop in again soon


----------



## HappyFishie

I tested out trigger no line by 5dpo. Yesterday 9dpo bfn. Today I decided to test again. So there is a clear line! I'm so nervous. I really hope it's not the trigger still. Could it be?


----------



## HappyFishie

. I took 2 different kinds today.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Happyfishie- I don't know how long trigger usually takes to leave but from those tests it looks like a clear BFP on the far right test!!! 

Sprite30- thanks for checking in, let us know how everything goes for you. I really hope you can get back to TTC real soon :hugs:

AFM- I got a call from the sister clinic, they have copies of my notes and are awaiting my shipment lol monitoring scans start on Monday 

Eeek!! So nervous!!!


----------



## Aayla

question for those who have done IUI. I think i have explained a little about this but to reiterate.... They want me to test LH with OPK's with fmu and call them by 8:30am if it is positive so I can go in on the same day as my surge and do the IUI. 

Normally I have never got a positive in the morning and only at night and I usually surge the same day that I ovulate. (at least after the mc). I have tested 3 times a day and my positive always seems to show up at 7pm and I must ovulate sometime after that as my temp will spike the next morning. But there have also been cycles where I never caught the surge at all but I did ovulate as shown on the 7dpo Progesterone test. 

What I am worried about is that I will get a positive in the evening, do the IUI the next day but have missed ovulation. 

My question: Do I book the IUI for the day before I think I am going to ovulate, the day I think I'm going to ovulate or just risk it with the OPK's (chancing that I never catch the surge at all).

edit: before the mc I ovulated on cd 17. After the mc, for 3 cycles I ovulated on cd 19, and for 1 cycle I ovulated on cd 20 (at least according to FF based on temps, it is possible it was cd 19).


----------



## sprite30

Happy, I believe that is you bfp! When ever I tested out the trigger it's been long gone by 8 dpo like stark white no questions about it. So at 10 dpo that looks very promising.

November. That's wonderful.

Aayla. I wouldn't want to rely on opks alone at all. I have only ever gotten a positive with smu so the whole fmu wouldn't work for me either and when I do get a positive. It's gone by 2 pm the same day. They aren't doing ultrasounds at all? My clinic does ultrasounds. They track the size of the follicles and how many. And I take a trigger when I am.ready. seems like alot of pressure to be put under.


----------



## sprite30

Aayla I would probably do them fmu and at night and if you get a positive opks at night call the next morning.


----------



## Aayla

happy: that looks like a bfp to me

November: yay!! it's going to happen so soon! How long until you do the iui? 

Sprite: I'm not being monitored at all. To add ultrasound and shots it jumps in price by another $2000. So all we are paying for is the sperm wash. 

and it's all we can afford for this cycle as we have the trip to vegas next month. But if we miss it or it's a BFN then I will look into some extra stuff for next cycle.


----------



## Aayla

They did say I could do that as well.


----------



## HappyFishie

I tested super early this morning. Another bfp, I think it was slightly darker. Digi was positive. Beta is Wednesday morning. I can't wait! I still can't believe this happening! Do you think they'll see me before my scheduled bloodwork? Wednesday will be 14dpo.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh my gosh.. congratulations happyfishie!! And there you were worrying about numbers when you had your IUI I'm so happy for you 
:hugs:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hello everyone. We have our first IuI on August 25th after two years ttc.


----------



## Aayla

Hiya Dancing! Welcome to the thread!! 

Happy: eeeek. So exciting!! Congrats!! 

AFM: did my day 3 FSH and Estradiol tests. My FSH was 4.8miU/L and My Estradiol was 94 miU/L. Some things say my FSH is fine and I have a good reserve with that number but some things say it is low and this shows I have PCOS (which I know I have). My Estradiol is low for sure and I knew this would be the case with PCOS. Now I just wait for the doc to call, if they will. Not sure if they are going to go over the results me. 

Since today is day 3 I started my letrozole today. I will be using opk's starting day 12 and if I don't get a positive by the end of cd 19 I am going to ask for an ultrasound to see what is going on. I am going to make sure we have sex just in case we miss the window for the IUI.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Welcome Dancingnurse.. good luck with your IUI. Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle?

I'm just back from my day 10 scan with great news. I have no cyst this cycle so we can definitely go ahead. 

My lining is at 7.5mm and I already have a 15mm follie.. just one this time &#128514; I'm back for another scan 2moro where they'll also be doing a OPK with fmu. If it's not positive, I may be triggered in the next couple of days.. exciting &#9786;


----------



## Aayla

Oh november that is so exciting!!


----------



## KBP

Just curious as to what everyone RE's said about success rates with Clomud/IUI

I was told only about 3-5% increase than a regular timed intercourse. 

It definately was not more than 20% with Clomud and IUI.


----------



## Aayla

I am on letrozole and my doc said that iui will double our chances compared to timed intercourse


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am doing medicated cycle. Pretty excited. I am a travel nurse so get to see the U.S. tomorrow we are going to busch gardens. Since this will be the last time we can. I am staying positive that this is our month.


----------



## todmommy4568

Well AF showed up on time, we are going to NTNP for a while. The emotional toll is getting to me. We have decided we won't do anymore assisted cycles until I lose 60 pounds as well because I want to give us the best chance if we are spending the money anyhow.

Congrats happy!

GL to all you ladies, maybe I will see you all in 6 months or so. Hoping you all have your BFP's by then!


----------



## Aayla

Todmommy: I'm sorry to hear that af came. I totally understand taking a break though. Sometimes you just need to do a reset. Good luck on the weight loss!


----------



## Uremysunshine

Dancingnurse2--omg!! Im a travel nurse too!! but i have not been taking any contract since we started trying for a baby..our 2nd iui was aug10th on meds.. Today is my 7dpo the wait is killing me!! My doctors wants to see me 25days post iui..thats sept5th.. Its more like 3ww for me.. Im going crazyyy!! Are u experiencing any s/sx of pregnancy??


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies.. I'm just back from a CD12 monitoring scan. Yesterday's was pretty rubbish, my follies didn't grow from CD10 

They've done a huge jump overnight so I have 2 follies.. one at 19mm & 20mm they got me to do an opk and I'm also surging naturally.

So unexpectedly.. I'm scheduled for IUI tomorrow!!! Eeeekkkk!! :happydance: I haven't got a time yet so I'm waiting for a call from the fertility clinic 

I'm honestly in so much shock.. it's taken so much. With the follies not growing well & one nurse saying she thought one was a cyst, I just didn't think we'd get here. I almost cried at the hospital haha


----------



## BabyReady13

So happy for you NovemberRayne I'm waiting for the call as well to see if IUI will be tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Aayla

November that is so exciting!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you both.. it's all so exciting!?!

Did you get the call about your IUI BabyReady?


----------



## HappyFishie

November: exciting!!!! Lots of luck!!!!

My little update: first beta was today. It was 289! I'm so happy words can't explain. I want to thank you ladies for your support and listening to my vents these past few weeks. I'll keep checking in on you all and I wish you all the best! Xoxo


----------



## Aayla

Happy: that's awesome! Please keep checking in and updating us. I would love to follow your pregnancy!


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm now officially in the 2WW :happydance:

The IUI was not as bad as I expected, I was really anxious but I didn't feel a thing, no discomfort or anything.. we were able to watch the procedure on ultrasound and could see everything clearly &#10084;

I've not been put on any progesterone so we'll see how it goes... time to wait :coffee:


----------



## BabyReady13

NovemberRayne yes I got the call and IUI was this morning &#9786; I'm officially in the TWW as well, appt for pregnancy test is scheduled Sept 1.....keep me posted &#9786;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Awww so we both had our IUI's today... awesome!! 

I was just given a test kit and asked to call with the outcome.. I have a load of test strips at home so I'm sure I'll cave before then haha


----------



## BabyReady13

Are you in the States? I'm in Canada and from reading what people in the States have been posting on here and other forums it seems like we do things a little differently lol


----------



## Aayla

eeek! How exciting! Gimme some test porn ladies!! I still have about 11 days to get through before my IUI and then at least another 10 before I can start testing. :haha:


----------



## BabyReady13

I've already contemplated testing early with a hpt lol not sure if I will though.....going to the grocery store now to get some pineapple...heard that helps with implantation!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Babyready- I'm not from the states, I'm in the UK. I know what you mean, some things are definitely done different when it comes to treatments.

Aayla- don't you worry about test porn, I'm absolutely sure that I won't be able to hold off until test date haha.


----------



## BabyReady13

Ah that makes sense November....I was always wondering why you were posting at such different t times lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

You guys are all the most active when I'm crawling off to bed haha


----------



## Inkedlady88

Today's 10dpiui: :bfn: as usual. Considering OH's sperm count post-wash, I'm not feeling at all positive about this cycle. Guess I'll start planning ahead for next cycle's IUI while I wait for this one to finally end.


----------



## Uremysunshine

Inkedlady-im on same boat with u..10dpiui..no hpt yet no t doing it this cycle.. dont count yourself out yet until af comes..my prayers are with you!!! ;) any symptoms of pregnancy tho?

Baby dust everyone!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Inkedlady it's still early, don't count yourself out just yet &#9786;

I'm a little miserable at the moment.. although the the actual IUI was completely painless, I have a dull constant pain with cramps here and there. I guess its normal to have a bit of discomfort initially but I was told not to take any ibuprofen so I'm toughing it out lol


----------



## Uremysunshine

November-ur blessesd ur iui was not painful, mine was horrible i was crying!! My doctor told me my cervix was kinda leaning towards my left side so it was hard for her to find the opening and it took her awhile to finally introduce my dh's sperm.. (Sorry tmi) but yeaa..my cramps lasted until the following day and dull pain from time to time.. Is it ur 1st iui? How far are u from testing??


----------



## NovemberRayne

Uremysunshine - oh my gosh that sounds awful. I hated every second of my HSG that had me crying so I thought the IUI would be just bad.. surprised me that it wasn't. 

It is my first IUI.. I was given a test date of September 5th but AF would be due on the first so I'll test then haha


----------



## Aayla

so the money for the IUI fell through. I was sick a couple of days and so my cheque was much smaller than I wanted. We also have rent coming up. So I just can't pull $400 out of the budget. At least so far. All I can do is wait and see next friday when Hubby gets paid. but usually his cheque goes to rent. I'm not optimistic. 

BUT. We have the option of timed intercourse, of course. I got some CB digi opk's and we will time it as best we can. I'm optimistic as I did get pregnant once before this way.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aayla- I'm sure you will find a way, wether IUI or TI.. I know how much you want this. 

The $400, what does that get you? It's a lot cheaper than what we pay here. The IUI procedure itself was £680.00 which I think works out to approx $890.


----------



## Aayla

It gets me the sperm wash and insemination. So in the end it just puts all the good stuff up there but since we have got pregnant with TI it is possible to do it again.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm so rooting for you Aayla.. can't wait to see a BFP from you :hugs:

When can I start symptom spotting.. I have no idea when anything should start.. this is going to be such a wait :coffee:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Question for those who did femera, they increased my dosage and wow my pelvic area is so and lots of pressure. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Aayla

November: on my bfp cycle I noticed symptoms at 3dpo but they got more pronounced after 6dpo. Some don't have any symptoms at all that early. 

Dancing: I am on 7.5 mg of letrozole and I don't have any symptoms. at least nothing that I have noticed. But I have been on this for almost a year. If I do have symptoms they are so common place now that I don't think about them.


----------



## Uremysunshine

Aayla-if u did t.i last it could still happen this time i will be praying for us!! i know our wait will worth everything in this world!! :) 

November-goodluck and please keep us posted.. Sept 5th is the end of my 3ww and will get to see my doctor for ultrasound.. Im praying soooo hard that this would be our month!!


----------



## BabyReady13

Good luck Aayla fingers crossed for you.....sunshine and November how are you ladies feeling? I'm 2dpiui and a little crampy and sore boobs! This 2ww sucks


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm a little crampy also, started day after IUI so don't know if it's that. I also had really itchy nipples last night.. I'm guessing it's wayyyy to early to notice real symptoms right?!?!

Oh hurry up 10/11dpiui &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Uremysunshine

Im feeling okay..today's my 12dpiui.. No symps of pregnancy (i dont wanna look into all that anymore bc pregnancy symps mimic af symptoms anyway) im getting myself ready for the next cycle..and cery hopeful..
bfn-ers, there's still hope for us i will be praying for us!! Hope to see bfp on this thread!! Baby dust everyone!!!


----------



## TAM8313

He gals! October will make 3 years TTC -- I have done multiple rounds of Clomid & Femara with no signs of ovulation (Thanks PCOS!) -- Hubby and I decided to do IUI and with Injectable meds(Gonal-F & Ovadril) I had 3 good follicles(FINALLY!!!) -- My IUI was on 19 Aug so I am officially in the 2WW --- I am hopeful that this will be my one and done and I know it is WAYYY too early to even have signs of pregnancy but I woke up this AM(4DPIUI) w/ sore boobs - yesterday I was tired, crampy, gassy, acid reflux like a mofo, extremely thirsty all day. -- Anyone else in there 2WW? 
:dust:


----------



## BabyReady13

Hi Tam8313 I had my IUI on Aug 18 and I believe NovemberRayne did as well....we are all I the dreaded TWW.....I've had really sore boobs since 4dpiui as well so fingers crossed!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Yup, I had my IUI the same day as BabyReady13. I'm unsure if anything is happening with me just yet.. I've had a constant lower stomach discomfort with a few on and off cramps. I also had very itchy nips yesterday lol oh and I've been sooo sniffly & blocked up &#128532;


----------



## Inkedlady88

13 dpiui today. Pretty sure it was a bust. I've had Evaps and bfn's since 11dpiui. If I don't have a bfp tomorrow I'm stopping the progesterone and letting my RE know it was another failure. :nope:

Good luck and baby dust to the rest of you!:dust:


----------



## NovemberRayne

Inkedlady88 - aww fingers crossed for at least a squinter tomorrow. :hugs: Will you be trying again next cycle if you don't get a BFP??

AFM: Well we are now almost a week since IUI, hoping to start testing around 10/11 dpiui which will be this weekend eeek.. :coffee:


----------



## TAM8313

Awesome November & Babyready! I have been trying not to do the whole "symptom spotting" because its wayyyy to early and I am not sure what the progesterone suppositories are causing -- I have had acid reflux issues since Monday(3dpo -- started the suppositories later that afternoon), cramping and sore boobs. It is still early yet (today is 5dpIUI) hoping we catch a break or two this time around! What kind of meds did you all do to prep for IUI? 

Inkedlady -- there is still hope :) Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## NovemberRayne

TAM8313 - I'm trying not to spot also but it always creeps in haha

I was taking 20mg Tamoxifen CD2-5 and had a 2 follicles at time of IUI. That's all.. I had no trigger and not on any progesterone so I'm *really* hoping for some good news come testing time 

I hope all your signs are positive xx


----------



## TAM8313

It makes you crazing KNOWING that it is the 2WW --- I drank a little glass of wine last night and it took me FOREVER (which is not norm) I think I was probably guilt tripping myself LOL -- I tell ya though.. even though I woke up twice (at 11pm when my husband came home from softball & to let the dog out and then 0345am right before my hubbys AM work alarm went off) I slept like a baby.. I feel refreshed today!


----------



## BabyReady13

I was on 56 units of puregon day 3 to day 14 and then trigger and only had one follicle on day of IUI....it's our first round so we're hoping g it works but not getting our hopes too high! No progesterone for me but Tam I am with you on that acid reflux....been having its since 3diui and I'm 6dp iui now


----------



## Inkedlady88

14dpiui: :bfn: as expected. Calling it quits. I'm guessing we'll probably do another IUI next cycle.


----------



## TAM8313

I was on a "low slow protocol" as my doc described it -- I was on 75IU of Gonal-F from 5-11 Aug, they bumped me up to 100IU 12-14Aug, and then from 16-18 125IU -- I went in for a Follical scan on 19th in the AM .. got a call at about 2pm and they said my LH levels were peak on the 19th so I needed to come in to do the IUI that afternoon... they told me to take my trigger shot after the IUI 250IU of Ovadril --- I had one 21MM Follicle and then 2 Follicles that were 15/16 MM


----------



## NovemberRayne

I keep worrying that we have no chance this cycle because we had no trigger or progesterone. My IUI was done off me surging.. I did O on my test cycle and I kinda think I did this month because I get awful migraines/dizziness around O and 2 days before AF. Whilst I feel cramps and today my boobs have this odd tingling/electric feeling. I almost feel like too much has been left completely to chance &#128532;


----------



## TAM8313

Very sorry to hear that Inkedlady! :( 


Novemberrayne --- I don't think everyone gets a trigger or progesterone tabs... If you really think about it IUI is always a chance I don't think adding extra meds really ups your chances -- they got you at surge day so that is great!!! :)


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you TAM8313.. I'm just a bit of a worrier. I had an awful time with a cyst that lasted months, so I worry about ovulation & getting this right


----------



## KBP

IUI number 2 done today. 3 mature follicles. Gonna BD tonight for good measure. I don't have high hopes for IUI, so if I get a BFN, it just means I'm that much closer to IVF.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I really hope this time is the one for you KBP.. Good luck :dust:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Had four good looking follicle yesterday trigger shot last night and iui today. Will start progesterone tomorrow. This is going to be the longest two week wait. For those who have done trigger when should I start testing.


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi. I'm so happy to find this thread! I'll have my first IUI tomorrow and am excited and scared for this TWW.


----------



## TAM8313

Dancingnursr my docs scheduled me for a blood prego test on the 31st. I plan on testing before then but not much sooner.

Quindayln. Tomorrow will be a breeze.. :) the longest wait is when they wash the sperm.. Your part is the quick/easy part of the day ..kinda :)


----------



## Aayla

So excited everyone is coming into the TWW now. I have about 6 more days until I ovulate.


----------



## TAM8313

TMI alert// These progesterone suppositories are annoying! I hate that they leak out over the course of the day ect... so gross! I know its for the greater good but ughh ..... to think if I am prego I have a total of 63 days of these(doc gave me an rx for 6 boxes).


----------



## BabyReady13

Oh Tam8313 I can't say I know what you're going through....I didn't get any progesterone prescription.....when are you testing again? I'm 9dpiui on Saturday so might test


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm thinking I might start testing over the weekend.. but what are the best tests to use for an early dpo result? 

Are those Internet blue handle strips any good for early detection?


----------



## BabyReady13

I've always heard the first response are best for early detection I already bought a 2 pack lol.....November how are you feeling?


----------



## HappyFishie

Just checking in ladies. I'm excited to see that some of you will be testing soon. I'm wishing you lots of baby dust and hope you all get your bfps!

6 days before my first ultrasound and I could not be more impatient and anxious. The worrying never ends.

TAM: I'm still on those progesterone supplements and yes it's really annoying. I have to wear panty liners all day and night.


----------



## BabyReady13

Happy I had no idea you got your BFP that's awesome! So happy for you.....keep us posted!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Babyready... I've ordered some 1st response earlier today hopefully they'll arrive before the weekend. I have a load of those strips but looking through the pregnancy test gallery they don't seem to be popular 

I'm just not sure with symptoms still cramping slightly and still have the on/off tingly boob sensation. A couple of times I've eaten something which to me didn't taste 'right' lol how are you doing?? Any symptoms???


----------



## BabyReady13

Pretty much same as you November slight cramping sore and heavy boobs no food aversions but can smell things (sense of smell is horrible normally) and vivid dreams!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Talking of vivid dreams.. Last night I dreamt about an African Jumping spider who was tormenting me.. when it jumped and landed on my leg I screamed... my poor partner thought something had happened hahaha - I'm not reading into it as I often dream and wake up mid scream, cry or laugh.. it's odd I know lol


----------



## Uremysunshine

Tam-i feel you..progesterone suppositories are aweful they leak and very uncomfortable but its for the good like u said. I wonder how much mg you take a day. My doc rx me 2x/day 200mg each for 15 days. Today is my last progesterone pills but i dont feel any symps of pregnancy.. Im probably out for this cycle.. I need to be ready for my next one


----------



## Aayla

November: FRER are usually the best, particularly old style with the flat handle. I have heard good and bad about the cheapies. Some seem to get an early result and others don't get a positive until well after a digi has told them. But since they are cheapies you might as well use them and it will help curb the poas desire.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you Aayla... it never occurred to me that the cheapies might not be any good.. I've got loads so I'll poas with them until my 1st response arrives


----------



## TAM8313

Babyready -- My IUI was a week ago on the 19th so it is too soon to tell -- I may test on Sunday afternoon or Monday? I ordered FRER on Amazon -- on purpose so I don't pee on a stick everyday... I can be a bit of an addict ;) 

Today I guess would be 6DPIUI -- Yesterday I went on a walk w/ my dog--usually I try to run a bit with her.. My Boobs were so sensitive around the nips and felt a little heavy... never dealt with that before. I have been craving chocolate all week which is stupid b/c I never really crave chocolate -- I have a slight slight headache here and there thru the day(past couple days) nothing major, and today/yesterday the slightest tiniest bit of "pulling" in my lower abdomen --- Today I have Crazy Bowls and Wraps for Lunch.. I usually get the Hibiscus tea b/c it is delicious ... not today... it just tastes off. -- I feel like it is way too soon for all this stuff and I hope that it is not subconscious mind games or the progesterone.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I'm not feeling greatly hopeful.. 

I don't really feel like I have any definite symptoms.. any tingle or twinge doesn't really stay or get any stronger... 

I guess 8dpiui is still waaaaayyyyy early I will still start testing over the weekend.. 

Good luck to us weekend testers :dust:


----------



## TAM8313

I have heard some people have no symptoms at all :) I hope you get a BFP gal!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thanks lovely... your symptoms sound so promising it would be lovely if we all got a BFP over the weekend :happydance:


----------



## TAM8313

Too early for me I think -- I don't want to disappoint myself.. but I am soooo ready for this after almost 3 yrs TTC. I agree it would be amazing if we all go BFPs this next week :D My blood test is on Weds -- I am a psycho so I will test before then... I don't like surprises hahaha


----------



## NovemberRayne

After 3 years I could imagine how lovely a BFP would be are you trying for your first?

I don't have to go for a beta, I just have to call whichever happens first.. I couldn't wait solely for a blood test I'm impatient and like you I don't like surprises &#128514;


----------



## TAM8313

I am sure we could have done our first IUI a lot sooner than 3 years.. I just wanted to make sure we were financially in a good spot as I knew our insurance sucks and doesn't pay a dime for any of it -_- I told my hubby it was our anniversary gift to each other as our first apt to get the ball rolling was on our 3 yr wedding anniversary LOL -- If I am prego this go we would be due about 12 May which is a couple days past our 8 yr dating anniversary --- That would be really neat. :D

The beta was included in my "packaged deal" they said they see me for blood work up until 9 Weeks of Pregnancy which is just great! And yes.. this will be our first :D and/or second/third hahaa... depending on how those eggs were fertilized haha


----------



## NovemberRayne

We aren't eligible for any help on the NHS as neither of us are infertile.. just no male partner. We were able to utilise fertility testing (which everyone is entitled to) and through that we thankfully got a slight concession on the cost. So a lot of overtime has been put into this haha. 

We started around three years ago as well.. so, very excited to be here in the 2WW. It would be our first too...

I really hope you're pregnant this cycle it would be such a beautiful event, adding a new member to your family on your anniversary. 

You've got me gushing now &#10084;


----------



## BabyReady13

Tam and November you too are so cute.....I really hope three of us get ourid BFP'S next week....I'm going for my blood work on Sept 1st....almost there (is may test tomorrow lol)


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hope we all get our May babies!


----------



## TAM8313

I love this!!! LOVE! I am infertile-ish due to PCOS.. I don't really ovulate on my own. Lets alllll get knocked up!!! :) These boobs have been hurting a lot more this afternoon -- Fingers so crossed.... I am trying to think of fun ways to tell my hubby... any ideas you all have in mind for breaking the news to your spouses??


----------



## NovemberRayne

Aww there's so much love in here &#10084;
I have a little plan in mind to tell the wife, I've got it all ready & hidden at home haha 

It's nothing elaborate, I have a newborn bodysuit that says 'Hatched by Two Chicks' &#128514;&#128514;.. in my head I'll put it in a gift box with the BFP... mentally, this senario works.. The reality probably will be me just blurting it out all excitedly &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## dancingnurse2

I will probably be so happy do not know if I could stick to a plan lol


----------



## NovemberRayne

My FRERs have arrived!! 

I'm going to hold off on those until Monday and test with the strips.. I tried one this morning.. bfn but it's only just about 9dpiui today so wasn't expecting anything at all


----------



## BabyReady13

November I did the same thing this morning bfn but wasn't surprised since I'm also only 9dpiui


----------



## NovemberRayne

Babyready - did you test with a FRER?? We're both still early.. plenty of time yet!!! &#10084;


----------



## TAM8313

I totally tested this AM with FRER I am only 8dpiui. So of course it was negative. My nips still hurt.. But I am thinking its the progesterone suppositories... Trying to stay positive but I am feeling like it didn't work.


----------



## NovemberRayne

It's still very early Tam8313 - stay positive, we're not out just yet xxx

I'm still a bit scared to use my frer yet, but don't have complete faith in my ICs lol


----------



## dancingnurse2

I understand Tam, though I am only 5dpiui yesterday completely felt in my heart that it worked. Today though nothing, other than being exhausted.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I think I may have a squinter &#128077;

Tested with FRER.. but I only slept 4 hours(ish) so it's more of a hold than fmu.. it's so hard to capture with my phone but I could see it within the time given... I hope it's not an evap!!

I've added a pic.. I don't know if anyone would be able to see it too.. I don't want to get excited.. I only have one more so I'll wait until test day.

Yesterday I started feeling a lot more than I have the entire 2WW. I was really burpy (sorry) and had on and off cramps all day. I was constantly snacking because my stomach felt queasy.. still cramping here and there.. I hope it's all a good sign.. 

We're almost in the final leg Babyready, how are you feeling.. any more tests?
 



Attached Files:







20160829_101543.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## TAM8313

:( I cannot see it -- It could just be the picture tho! I would test again in a day or two and hopefully you see a much darker line. I have my Beta in 2 days(which will be 12dpiui)... I am nervous... don't really feel like this IUI worked and all my symptoms are from the progesterone suppositories I have been using -- hopefully I will get a nice surprise on Weds afternoon but I am trying not to disappoint myself.


----------



## NovemberRayne

TAM8313 - that's okay it was a squinter in real life too haha I'm going to give it a couple more days before doing it again.

Good luck for Wednesday... I'll be hoping and praying for a BFP for you :hugs:


----------



## TAM8313

Ok... So today I was just blah...very sleepy I figured its a case of the Mondays, still have a slight headache, tender boobs, light cramping, ect... 9dpiui after work test... There is a super faint line!! Get darker baby!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-08-29-16-09-26.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Aayla

eeek. TEST PORN!! I think I may see a little something November!! I'm so excited for you all. I don't think I could take it if you waited 2 more days!! :haha: and I love your little onesie. that sounds so cute! 

Tam: your symptoms sound promising but yes progesterone can mimic symptoms as well. I had symptoms starting at 3dpo last time and by 6dpo they were full on except nausea. Never got that. But I could smell everything and had wicked heartburn. 

AFM: ovulation should occur at any time now. OPK's still negative but it is cd 18 and so it should happen tomorrow or Wednesday. I have been testing twice a day. once with fmu and then again around 12 hours later. We are on the everyday BD schedule now.


----------



## Aayla

TAm: I see it!! oh my god oh my god!!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Fingers crossed. Team and November did y'all do trigger shot?


----------



## TAM8313

I am going to test again in the AM but yes I did my trigger the same day of my iui (actually after the procedure) bc my lh levels shot up fast. I am getting excited now... After almost three yrs and a miscarriage this is a welcomed sight


----------



## dancingnurse2

Excited for tomorrow's test for you! It is taking all my might to not test early.


----------



## Uremysunshine

Good luck ladies!!! I hope yall get BFP!!! Im probably out for this month..af was supposed to visit me last week but nada maybe bc of the progesterone i took..im going to see my doctor on sept5th for ultrasound im not very hopeful bc i dont have any symptoms..but miracles do happen right?! Keep us posted and baby dust everyone!!! &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Dancingnurse - I didn't have the trigger shot as I was already surging 

Aayla!!!!! I was wondering where you were I know you can't resist testing time haha 

I've so got to hold off the frer but I'll still try with the ICs to feed my addiction. I only have a couple more days left of this cycle.. so nerve-racking 

oooh it's soon Ovulation time for you.. I have everything crossed for you!! I hope you catch that egg.

I'll take a photo of the little top I've got, its absolutely adorable &#10084;


----------



## NovemberRayne

Uremysunshine - have you had any blood tests done yet? You're not out yet darling xx


----------



## Aayla

I've been off and on on here. I'm so engrossed in my stitching I forget to log on lol. and you're right. I can't resist testing time. I love watching everyone get their BFP!

I have a bit of test porn myself. But OPK. this is from a CB digi. The lines don't usually mean much but this is darker than it has ever been. The line on the right is the test line and the line on the left is the control. No smiley yet but I expect it will happen tomorrow evening or Wednesday.
 



Attached Files:







20160829_181449 (2).jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TAM8313

I took another test this AM (about 0445) -- Still super light.. it was actually harder to see than last nights test.. still a slight line. Hopefully they are not bad tests --- Blood test tomorrow to confirm... I will be stalking my phone for the results. :/


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ooh that's so exciting TAM8313!! I hope ithat is a BFP for you!! 

I've ordered more FRERs - still a super super squinter and nothing on IC. I'm 12dpiui now, I'm really starting to think I'm out


----------



## MissCribbs

Hello ladies &#128150;

Back after a slight hiatus. Started my TWW this morning with a smoothie full of pineapple (with the core!!), vegan coconut yogurt, banana, kale, cashew milk and cinnamon. Hoping for a sticky little bean!!! 

Had IUI #2 yesterday morning. Again, no drugs, no trigger, just went in 24 hours after my positive CBD OPK. It went fantastic - way better than last time. I had the nicest most gentle female doc, and she really took her time. Didn't feel the catheter, barely had any cramping, no spotting (last time, a nurse performed the IUI and it was so painful, and so much spotting!!). I put a pillow under my hips and chilled out for 20 min. My mom came with me to hold my hand as DW is up at work (works in a gold mine camp in northern Canada). Mom was so excited about the whole thing, "How many mothers get to say they were there when their daughter got pregnant?!" Not that many I would assume...!!! 

Feeling so positive and far less anxious this time around. I'm absolutely not testing constantly during my TWW this time because it stressed me out way too much during my last round!! ...Remind me that I said this around 9dpiui...

November- Yay! So happy to see you're so close to getting that BFP!! LOVE the baby onsie idea! <3

Aayla - OPK is looking good! Very exciting!!

Tam- good luck with the blood test!!! Can't wait to hear the results 

Uremysunshine- hang in there!! So many women feel no symptoms at all!

Wishing baby dust and BFP's on all you lovelies <3 <3 <3

XOXO


----------



## TAM8313

As the day has progressed I am feeling crapppppy. Like ears congested, headache... kinda like a start of a cold... which is dumb b/c it is 95 degrees out. This AM had light cramping in the lower abdomen ... ready for tomorrow so I know for sure. 

November I totally went and got a 2nd box of FRERs haha I cannot control myself when it comes to have PG tests in the house -_- remember that HCG levels rise every 48-72 hrs soooo don't count yourself out just yet.... :D


----------



## BabyReady13

Eeeek this is so exciting.....the Sept testing begins tomorrow with you Tam.....and I go in for blood work on Thursday.....super sore boobs and tugging and cramping today so not sure what to think! I guess I'll find out soon


----------



## NovemberRayne

I want to be hopeful but it's fading fast.. tomorrow (Thurs) I'll be 14dpiui and the witch would be due friday.

I don't feel anything either way. I usually get menstrual migraines/dizziness a couple of days before AF but I've had that since 9dpiui. I've also had cramps mainly on one side but it makes me wonder if one of my follies turned into a cyst.

I just don't have high hopes, I guess when the frers arrive I'll know for sure.. if the witch doesn't get me first &#128546;


----------



## BabyReady13

I'm out this month AF started this morning.....on to cycle 2


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh no &#128532;&#128532;&#128532; big hopes for your next cycle darling :hugs:


----------



## TAM8313

Blood test done...now it is the waiting game. I am not feeling really confident -- Those stupid tests confuse me bc the lines were so faint... I tried a cheapo dollar store one this AM but I didn't see any line.. I think they are 20miu or something -- I am worried if for whatever reason I am PG that my HCG levels are not rising fast enough... Worry wart much!? They should have my results in about 4 hours or so... AHHH nail biter.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Let us know how your beta went TAM8313 - fingers crossed for good news &#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Aayla

Baby: I am sorry to hear that

Tam: Did you get your results?!! 

November: You're not out yet. Some women don't get any symptoms whatsover. I have had cycle where I would have bet money I was pregnant but af came right on time and not even a squinter on tests. 

AFM: still no smiley. It's cd 20. I'm not feeling confident I will ovulate. I've only not ovulated on letrozole once but I had a horrible cold. We didn't BD yesterday. Hubby just couldn't. I have 3 opk tests left. I am hoping to get my smiley today. I'm now wishing that I had temped so I could be sure of the day. I've got a positive opk the same day as ovulation before.


----------



## TAM8313

After waiting for EVER it seems... Blood test came back negative.. Probably never buying FRER again... 3 tests had very faint but visible lines.. Such false hope. On the plus side I can stop taking these stupid progesterone suppositories and probably grab some liquor on the way home.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Did you get your test results Tam


----------



## Aayla

Tam: I am so sorry to hear that. I think FRER's quality really went out the window. I was getting shadow lines for a few cycles. AF came right on time and blood work came back less than 1 so it wasn't even likely a chemical. That's why I'm not even going to bother to test until I am late. As much as I want to know early I just can't trust them anymore.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Oh no TAM, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I really thought you were working your way up to a BFP with the frers

I hope you get your smiley face real soon Aayla 

I'll let you guys know if anything changes with me


----------



## TAM8313

Thank you ladies... It was a crazy emotional roller coaster today -- I am disappointed for sure.. esp having paid cash for services as insurance did not cover it. I called my Momma tonight just frustrated with everything... she offered to pay for the next round($1800 for all the apts and then $1200 for the meds). I know what I have in savings and I know what they make a year --- I have a hard time accepting the gift -- real hard. She said "Tiff.. of all the kids (there are 7 total) we have spent the least amount of $$ on you... you are so responsible and we want to gift this to you..... ughh.. I want it but I hate accepting money. They just want more grand babies... they only have one.


----------



## Aayla

No smiley face today. And both sticks went to really light. I think I missed the surge. Maybe it happened in the night? I wish I had temped so I knew what was going on. So I had 2 afternoons where the they were pretty dark (bbut not positive and no smiley) cd 18 and cd 19. Now today my afternoon was almost non existant and my evening one was super light. I have 1 stick left which I will use late tonight and see what that does. But if I have ovulated I think it has already happened. 
I will know on Tuesday when I go for my progesterone test. I am going to assume ovulation on cd 19.


----------



## MissCribbs

Tam I'm so sorry to hear that :( Hang in there! And don't feel bad about accepting help when it's offered - it sounds like it's being offered out of pure love for you!


----------



## Aayla

Did a 3 hour hold and my last opk. line was super light like the others. I think I already ovulated. Or I was gearing up and didn't. I'm not sick or anything. Nothing to do but wait until Tuesday to do my progesterone test.


----------



## NovemberRayne

14dpiui today

I tried an IC with fmu but bfn. My frers arrived about an hour after so holding a bit to try with it.

I'm not holding out huge hope so I'm going to take what the frer shows as correct as it's the last day of my cycle


----------



## NovemberRayne

Ladies I'm so bad... I couldn't wait.. I only had about a 2.5 hour hold and I got this

It's so hard to pick up on the camera but it was pink, I played with the contrast on one.. I hope you can see it. Now it's dried it's not as vibrant and vv faint but I can still see lines if I hold it the distance that you naturally hold a book

What do you all think???

OMG - Aayla I need your eyes lol
 



Attached Files:







20160901_134952.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 16









20160901_134635.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Aayla

damn our time difference!! haha 

I definitely see something. I can see a hint of pink in the second picture. I'm optimistic but cautious as well as the indent line can sometimes do that. I would do a bigger hold and test again or wait until fmu tomorrow.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Time zones really suck &#128514;&#128514;

The lines were so much more obvious in person but faint.. my big surprise for wifey went out of the window.. I asked for her eyes too 

She said she could see it but she's banned me from testing again until saturday :cry: I *hopefully* would be late by then and get a better result.. 

Damn her being so sensible :lol:


----------



## Aayla

my hubby hid my tests from me once. lol I know it's hard but if the line is that light then waiting a few days for the hcg to rise is a good thing.


----------



## NovemberRayne

I know she's right really.. it's just gonna annoy me to hold on a few more days.. I'm easily excitable and want to know now haha


----------



## dancingnurse2

November I see it! I will also be testing on Saturday.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thanks dancing, I hope it gets darker... and good luck for Saturday, I hope you get a BFP :hugs:


----------



## NovemberRayne

I unfortunately think I'm out &#128546; 

AF was due today and I wiped brown, kinda like brown CM.. unusual for me as I usually just start with fresh blood.. but I guess she's on her way :cry:


----------



## Aayla

Oh November I am sorry. I hope it is just remnants of implantation and not af. Stupid frers. I swear their quality has gone to crap.


----------



## todmommy4568

So sorry November :hugs:

I've been following but haven't commented on the thread as we are taking a break for about 4 months so I didn't want to intrude since we won't be doing any IUI's for quite some time. I do want to say though that I got 4 clearly positive looking FRER's a couple cycles ago and my beta came back less than 1. In conclusion I won't use FRER anymore, don't trust them at all


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

I'm a bit confused.. it's 11pm here now and it's stayed as spotting. Nothing much on a pantyliner only when I wipe, once it was a very deep red but nothing 'fresh' 

I'm cramping but it hasn't increased from what it was for the past few days.. my boobs are still feeling sore - Nothing about this is like AF. Right now the spotting has paused or slowed down so I don't know what to think or do..

I've got one frer left and I also bought a different brand. I'll test again tomorrow just in case it's progressed.. I used tamoxifen last cycle as a test run and it didn't affect my cycle at all.. I've never had this before


----------



## TAM8313

:( November I hope your body is playing tricks on you and that you get your BFP!!!! I officially started AF today... spoke with my Fertility docs staff and we will be doing another round of IUI in November... Until that time I am going to be reallllly trying to drop LBS... I was doing some reading on gals w/ PCOS having good luck with the Keto diet(some even got PG just by doing that).... at this point I am willing to try anything --- Infertility is a SOB


----------



## Aayla

November have you tested? Not totally sure of our time difference.

Tam: sorry af came. Low carb diets do work for pcos. Helps to regulate the blood sugar.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hey ladies 
I tested again this morning.. but was definitely negative. Although it was really hard to take pictures of I could see clear lines previously.

The bleeding stopped overnight, then started again, still very brown a bit heavier but not of the AF kind. I called the hospital, I've got to keep an eye on the bleeding but I'm going to have to wait 2 weeks to be scanned just incase there's a little miracle.. I doubt it, just really miserable about it all &#128532;


----------



## Aayla

November I am really sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Aayla

What about a blood test? That will at least tell you if any hcg is there.


----------



## MissCribbs

November that is so stressful :( Hang in there!! <3


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am so nervous to test and it be negative. Still hopeful for you November.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you so much ladies you are all so wonderful &#10084; 

I've got to call the hospital in the morning to let them know what's going on, I suspect they will call me in for a blood test. I'm so exhausted mentally and physically. I don't have any pain.. no cramps or aches.. I will keep you all updated xx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Just to update.. confirmed early loss.. although the bleeding stopped last night, there's no hcg & they expect I'll start bleeding again soon... I feel so heartbroken, over the course of my life this is now my 3rd loss.. I can only hope that one day it will all work out xxx


----------



## MissCribbs

November I'm so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself and get in some extra snuggle time with wifey. And don't give up! Your determination and all this awful stress will pay off, and you will be an even more wonderful, strong and compassionate mom because of it! <3 <3 <3


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am so sorry November. I tested today 12dpiui and cycle day 27. I do not know what to feel.


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am thinking of asking if we can do injectables this cycle with iui. It increases chances from what I am reading. I would go to ivf but being travel nurse if embryos were frozen I do not know how that would work.


----------



## Aayla

November: I am so sorry to read this.


----------



## ramibear

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. Our first IUI will be 9-8-16. I was disappointed to find out today that I only have 1 mature follicle at 19mm after being on Femara 5mg days 3-7. I was prepared to trigger with pregnyl, but it looks like I'm going to ovulate on my own per my ovulation strips. I just hope the timing is good.

We have been trying since Jan 2015. After 9 months of trying I had surgery to remove polyps and did 6 medicated cycles with clomid. Our 5th try with clomid resulted in a chemical pregnancy at 4 weeks and a referral to a fertility specialist. We have unexplained infertility. We decided to start with IUI since it is cheaper


----------



## Goldee

Hey ladies, I've just discovered this board... I'm currently in my 2ww, 8dpiui. this is my first round and we did 100mg of clomid to try out. We've been trying since march 2014. Our diagnosis is unexplained secondary infertility. currently have sore boobs that started 6dpiui and cramps that i've had since 1dpiui. Not feeling hugely optimistic since this is our first go, but hey! fx'd anyways lol!!


----------



## MissCribbs

Welcome ladies! I am 12dpiui today and I CAVED and took a frer. BFN. Still early as af isn't due until next weds or thurs so I'm keeping my chin up. Have been having awful cramping on my left side for two days that is in my pelvis and back, I thought it must be a kidney stone! Which I've never had before...but Google told me that was probably it lol... It seems to have died down for the most part. Sore boobs today. Otherwise feeling great and surprisingly not cranky. I guess the only way the true BFN or BFP will reveal itself is to hang in there until af either arrives or doesn't...I usually spot for two days before cd1 so should know really soon. Hope you are all doing ok and enjoying a lovely weekend <3


----------



## dancingnurse2

Fingers crossed for you Miss. We are scheduled for second iui on Sept 21st. Start femera tonight 7.5mg. Have you tested Goldie


----------



## Goldee

Kidney stones are awful! my husband had them a couple times and I'm not jealous :/ 
I know with my last two prenancies i had a lot of flank pain that they never found the cause from, it was assumed to be round ligament though. Perhaps something is stretching ;) ? 

I tested yesterday morning and got a BFN, and then my bb's began to be not so sore. Started spotting this afternoon so i have a feeling full AF will be on the way soon, (due tomorrow anyways) That would make my next IUI approximately on september 26/27 :)


----------



## KBP

Third IUI scheduled for tomorrow. Hoping for a few follies but not too many! If unsuccessful I am on to IVF.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Need advice. I am scheduled for follicle scan and trigger tomorrow then iui wed 
Well this am I got peak on monitor. The timing will still be ok right?


----------



## Bfitz

Hi ladies this is my first time on the assisted conception board. First IUI today, unexpectedly DH counts were low I only got 3.3mil. When they did his first analysis a year ago he had 76mil with 60% being good. I've been having cramping since before the IUI and now I'm very bloated. What else should I expect from this cycle?


----------

